# Impala Buildoff Pics



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here it is upon request everyone!!! Post up your progress pics for the 2009 Impala Buildoff in here!!!!!! Lets get ready to throw down on some good times. 50 people!!!!! SOme have not posted initial kit pics, but lets get goin on this. I know some people are already at Midnight!!!Jerks!!!! :biggrin: an hour and a half for many of us and the throwdown begins. Get out the blades, glue, and paint. Time to show what everyone has got......Except a few of you. Take it easy damnit!!! :biggrin: I will edit anyones initial pics posts, but please post it in the old thread for the buildoff so we dont clog this one with talking!!!! Great showing so far and lets keep it going!!!!  

smallz/ ????????
bos82/ 1964 SS low 2 in 1
darkside customs 1/	1970 SS
darkside customs 2/	1994 SS 
el rafa/ 1963 impala ss 2in1
Tonioseven/	1958 2 in 1
calavares73/	1964 SS low 2 in 1
lowridermodels/	1994 ss 2 in 1 donk
RIP Viejo/ 1963 impala ss 2in1
Pokey/ not required to post
CHR1S619/	1961 SS
Scurapeinit/	Impala Police Kit
undead white boy/	1963 SS Donk Kit
low4oshow/	????????
AJ128/ ????????
Pancho1969/	1961 impala super stock
caprice on dz/	????????
rollindeep408/	yes date unknown
trendsetta 68/	1967 street mach
old low&slo/	1962 SS
Models IV Life/	????????
DJ-ROY/ 1994 impala ss 2in1
regalistic/ 1960 impala wagon
PINK86REGAL/	1960 Chevy Impala HT
SOLO1/ 1994 SS Donk Kit
dylopez/ 1958 impala coupe
lb808/ ????????
ShowRodFreak/	1972 Impala
MKD904/ ????????
modeltech/	1963 SS 2in1
sj67impala/	Impala Coupe
lonnie/ 64 bagged impala
[email protected]/	????????
CNDYBLU66SS/	????????
Siim123/ 1965 chevy low
stilldownivlife/	not sure what year???
cleerlos/ 65 or 55 impala
Twinn/ 65 chevy lowrider
modelsbyroni/	1965 impala
MARINATE/ not sure of the year
gseeds/ 1966 impala
a408nutforyou/	1962 impala
RaiderPride/	??????????
undercoverimpala/	??????????
Mr. Biggs/ 1963 impala wagon
raystrey/ 1959 impala
raystrey/ 1969 impala
85biarittz/ 1969 impala ss
rollinoldskoo/ ????????????
MTX686/ 1970 impala
kymdlr/ 1994 impala
408models/ ????????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 
*
DAMN! THATS A BIG LIST*  :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry just read the topic thread ill post up in the other one


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2009, 11:13 PM~13988496
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


helping out brother biggs. :0 :biggrin:  now dunk that bad boy primo.......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 25 2009, 12:25 AM~13988531
> *helping out brother biggs. :0  :biggrin:    now dunk that bad boy primo.......
> *


I did all day but the paint won't come off. that's ok it will be all sanded down an primered over by tomorrow.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

First progress!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 25 2009, 09:37 AM~13988573
> *I did all day but the paint won't come off.  that's ok it will be all sanded down an primered over by tomorrow.
> *


One of my model cars took week until the paint came off :uh:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Tonight it was a good night 

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

got started on my interior first...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE pics!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: I AGREE!! LETS SEE MORE!! I KNOW IT'S A HOLIDAY SO THIER WILL BE MORE BY VERY LATE TONIGHT! 40+ BUILDERS!! WE GOT OUR WORK CUT OUT TO FOR US GUY'S!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

smallz/ ????????
bos82/ 1964 SS low 2 in 1
darkside customs 1/	1970 SS
darkside customs 2/	1994 SS 
el rafa/ 1963 impala ss 2in1
Tonioseven/	1958 2 in 1
calavares73/	1964 SS low 2 in 1
lowridermodels/	1994 ss 2 in 1 donk
RIP Viejo/ 1963 impala ss 2in1
Pokey/ not required to post
CHR1S619/	1961 SS
Scurapeinit/	Impala Police Kit
undead white boy/	1963 SS Donk Kit
low4oshow/	????????
AJ128/ ????????
Pancho1969/	1961 impala super stock
caprice on dz/	????????
rollindeep408/	yes date unknown
trendsetta 68/	1967 street mach
old low&slo/	1962 SS
Models IV Life/	????????
DJ-ROY/ 1994 impala ss 2in1
regalistic/ 1960 impala wagon
PINK86REGAL/	1960 Chevy Impala HT
SOLO1/ 1994 SS Donk Kit
dylopez/ 1958 impala coupe
lb808/ ????????
ShowRodFreak/	1972 Impala
MKD904/ ????????
modeltech/	1963 SS 2in1
sj67impala/	Impala Coupe
lonnie/ 64 bagged impala
[email protected]/	????????
CNDYBLU66SS/	????????
Siim123/ 1965 chevy low
stilldownivlife/	not sure what year???
cleerlos/ 65 or 55 impala
Twinn/ 65 chevy lowrider
modelsbyroni	1965 impala
MARINATE not sure of the year
gseeds 1966 impala
a408nutforyou	1962 impala
RaiderPride	1964 amt impala
undercoverimpala	??????????
Mr. Biggs 1963 impala wagon
raystrey 1959 impala
raystrey 1969 impala
85biarittz 1969 impala ss
rollinoldskoo ????????????
Tribeldogg 1964 AMT impala


will post pics of my kit and Rogers kit later when I get home, guess I'm getting a late start, u guys know who I'm talking about......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Starting off slow, but almost ready to shoot some primer and see what I gotta work with. Got all the windows and the wheel wells cut out and cleaned up.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got the trunk cut out


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

got some more work done on the interior. plannin' out for my sound system. also got the frame filled in now its sandin and more fillin' time.




































more later!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got the engine pretty much together. Not much to look at but hey, I'll get there! Everybody's sh!t is lookin' good!!   


















Back to the lab (Eric B. & Rakim= good buildin' music  )


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 25 2009, 05:34 PM~13992171
> *Got the engine pretty much together. Not much to look at but hey, I'll get there! Everybody's sh!t is lookin' good!!
> 
> 
> ...


motor and everyone else's stuff is all looking good !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

In Primer
























Base Coat


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 25 2009, 11:47 AM~13990884
> *smallz/                ????????
> bos82/                1964 SS low 2 in 1
> darkside customs 1/	1970 SS
> ...


what happen to 408MODELS?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bronze with a Root beer fade. Gonna do some striping on the hood roof and trunk.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 25 2009, 09:09 PM~13996091
> *what happen to 408MODELS?
> *


????...I added 408models back to the list.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD WONDERBREAD,THAT 70 4 DOOR LOOKS NICE!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 25 2009, 12:34 PM~13990777
> *:biggrin:  I AGREE!! LETS SEE MORE!! I KNOW IT'S A HOLIDAY SO THIER WILL BE MORE BY VERY LATE TONIGHT! 40+ BUILDERS!! WE GOT OUR WORK CUT OUT TO FOR US GUY'S!!
> *


I feel sorry for the Judges


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 25 2009, 09:19 PM~13996225
> *LOOKIN GOOD WONDERBREAD,THAT 70 4 DOOR LOOKS NICE!
> *


Thanks bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 25 2009, 10:22 PM~13996262
> *I feel soory for the Judges
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO !! WE GOT THIS!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

To use MJ's words: This is it! This build of is it! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 25 2009, 09:22 PM~13996262
> *I feel soory for the Judges
> *


X2, I bought a 200 page notebook, i'll be writing down alot of notes on this buildoff!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

just so everyone knows the first posting I put up with the list of builders is not the final one. I am keeping track of everything in an excel worksheet on the computer. I am unable to edit my post at the top of this anymore. Instead of posting the list everytime there is a change, I will post up again this sunday to let everyone see.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 26 2009, 10:14 AM~13998142
> *X2,  I bought a 200 page notebook, i'll be writing down alot of notes on this buildoff!!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 26 2009, 10:11 AM~14001364
> *just so everyone knows the first posting I put up with the list of builders is not the final one. I am keeping track of everything in an excel worksheet on the computer. I am unable to edit my post at the top of this anymore. Instead of posting the list everytime there is a change, I will post up again this sunday to let everyone see.
> *


*Impala Buildoff Pics, Progress pics only!!!!!!*

talk on the other topic lets keep this for pics lol :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: @ undercover

Some outside pics of the 70
























And the beginnings of "Granny Got Teabagged" :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2009, 10:59 PM~13997915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolll

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicee

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


       

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

CLOSED








OPENED








AND THIS TO GO WITH IT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2009, 03:11 PM~14003894
> *HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.
> *


well if its a kit u had chromed a while back but never started it at all. i dont see y not. its still a new kit. :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's some progress....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Starting on the interior for the 90's Impala


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FRESH UNOPENED 65 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE.
















PARTS OFF TO THE PLATER FRIDAY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

everybody's lookin' kool!



cut off the doughouse where I wanted then added the firewall and some putty, also got some work done on the doors, opened a door and the trunk and put the support lip surround it then prepped it to be cut out.


















started the console work too. got the sides cut and the shapes cout out. lot of sandin' left to do to prep for paint :biggrin: .


















I'ma start on the trunk panels later tonight when I get an idea of where I want to place my batteries and pumps.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 26 2009, 07:11 PM~14005124
> * FRESH UNOPENED 65 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE.
> 
> 
> ...


who u using for your platin' service? they usually take 4 weeks to get it returned. ( cuttin' it close homie! hno: )


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here we go :biggrin: 








































































Still need to add some filler on the low spots in the rear. 
Now its on to detailing the interior before assembling.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 26 2009, 05:40 PM~14005378
> *everybody's lookin' kool!
> cut off the doughouse where I wanted then added the firewall and some putty, also got some work done on the doors, opened a door and the trunk and put the support lip surround it then prepped it to be cut out.
> 
> ...



that interior is lookin nice!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: 

HERES MINE :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, we doin' *BIG* thangs up in here!    I remember buyin' this powder stuff about 8 years ago and me not havin' money to send stuff out to the platers, I figure it was about time to try it out...



































Not quite chrome but I'm pleased with it. Keep up the great work fellas!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 26 2009, 07:58 PM~14005526
> *that interior is lookin nice!
> *


right on homie!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got some more progress....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Progress pics


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking good fellas you guys are flying on this build


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the rides looking tight but.......I'm diggin panchos build, leave it riding high like that bro!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2009, 03:11 PM~14003894
> *HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.
> *


i was thinkin the same.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres where i am at :banghead: still alot to do  








getting the damn interior to fit and doing the door jams


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

QUOTE(Models IV Life @ May 26 2009, 03:11 PM) 
HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.


> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 26 2009, 09:11 PM~14008248
> *i was thinkin the same.
> *


All the kits are brand new. If you just happen to have some chrome laying around more power to you. There was nothing mentioned in the rules :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, I finally cleared the bench and did some work tonight. 

























I haven't decided if I want to open a door or not yet.

Phil


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2009, 10:09 PM~14009207
> *QUOTE(Models IV Life @ May 26 2009, 03:11 PM)
> HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

my bad here is my progress lol.....


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what do you think APA!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn you homies build fast!! :biggrin: 
I havent done nothing yet


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 26 2009, 06:23 PM~14005769
> *Oh yeah, we doin' BIG thangs up in here!        I remember buyin' this powder stuff about 8 years ago and me not havin' money to send stuff out to the platers, I figure it was about time to try it out...
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting lookin' stuff! So you basically rub that stuff on your parts and it sticks to it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got the damn interior, firewall, and radiator support fitted to the body.... not easy.... i should have done that before poppin the doors to make it less scary :biggrin: 


























popped the trunk too.... so far so good uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 12:00 AM~14009879
> *my bad here is my progress lol.....
> 
> 
> ...



rims too small tires too big :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I already see some really interesting stuff out there! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2009, 09:09 PM~14009207
> *QUOTE(Models IV Life @ May 26 2009, 03:11 PM)
> HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.
> 
> ...


FUCK IT I'LL BUST OUT ALL MY CHROMED OUT KITS THEN!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2009, 10:08 PM~14010801
> *FUCK IT I'LL BUST OUT ALL MY CHROMED OUT KITS THEN!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


DO IT!!! DO IT!!! DO IT!!! DO IT!!! DO IT!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 27 2009, 01:08 AM~14010801
> *FUCK IT I'LL BUST OUT ALL MY CHROMED OUT KITS THEN!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: do it. its all out build. you scared? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 27 2009, 12:37 AM~14010850
> *:scrutinize:  do it. its all out build. you scared? :biggrin:
> *


only scared of the chocolate bunny what about you????? you better get down chris im thinking im going to have to call you out on a side bet........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2009, 10:09 PM~14009207
> *QUOTE(Models IV Life @ May 26 2009, 03:11 PM)
> HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.
> 
> ...


oooooooooooo must be nice to have chrome lying around like that bro. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 26 2009, 11:00 PM~14009879
> *my bad here is my progress lol.....
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice to have display cases for all your unbuilt projects :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 26 2009, 11:30 PM~14008537
> *heres where i am at :banghead: still alot to do
> 
> 
> ...


so tight ass work you got goin' homie'. Cain't wait to see what you got planned on this one.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 27 2009, 07:37 AM~14012587
> *must be nice to have display cases for all your unbuilt projects :biggrin:
> *


just found them the other day when to help out a friend in down town LA and they had a grip i only got the ones that didnt have any cracks in the clear plastic in thinking of going back and picking up the other 5-6 they had they were only 4 bucks at big lots........


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+May 26 2009, 04:59 PM~14005538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 02:26 AM~14010588
> *That's interesting lookin' stuff! So you basically rub that stuff on your parts and it sticks to it?
> *


Yes; it's not perfect but I figured I'd at least try it out and see how it turns out.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 27 2009, 07:56 AM~14012829
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: the reaction i wanted to get here is what im thinking of doing.......


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 08:20 AM~14013070
> *:roflmao:  the reaction i wanted to get here is what im thinking of doing.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :biggrin: COOL IDEA TOO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 09:20 AM~14013070
> *:roflmao:  the reaction i wanted to get here is what im thinking of doing.......
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be pimp!! I like it bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 08:27 AM~14012474
> *only scared of the chocolate bunny what about you????? you better get down chris im thinking im going to have to call you out on a side bet........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


¿HUH? Alright :biggrin: NAME IT!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 27 2009, 09:30 AM~14013801
> *¿HUH? Alright :biggrin:  NAME IT!!
> *


we will make it a peoples choice and the loser buys a 12 pack of what ever kind of beer the other likes????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 10:32 AM~14013822
> *we will make it a peoples choice and the loser buys a 12 pack of what ever kind of beer the other likes????
> *


Sounds good


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14003894
> *HEY I GOT A QUICK QUESTION. WERE THESE KITS SUPPOSED TO BE FRESH BRAND NEW KITS? I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS ALREADY? NOT TRYING TO HATE BUT THAT TO ME SEEMS LIKE A "STARTED" KIT? REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE IF THOSE OF US THAT SEND THEIR STUFF OUT FOR CHROME IT KINDA PUTS US AT A DISADVANTAGE AS OPPSED TO THOSE WHO ARE STARTING WITH CHROMED OUT PARTS. I THOUGHT THIS HAD TO BE A NEW NEVER STARTED KIT? JUST ASKING.
> *


 I'm using a Revell engine Kit. Ebay has alot.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY, WHAT HAPPENED TO PICS OF YOUR BUILD ONLY? GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 27 2009, 03:41 PM~14016335
> *HEY, WHAT HAPPENED TO PICS OF YOUR BUILD ONLY? GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin:
> *


 I'm building a Mother's day present 14 by 20 ft Porch and Deck for the old lady. Plus my sons Graduating in two weeks. All my time is out side right now , but theres plenty of time to finish ???? :thumbsup: 



don v


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, I see yaw...fellas puttin' in work ! everybody's rides is lookin' good! :biggrin: 

I done got busy with progress...

started on the trunk area...



























interior and trunk is shapin' up now...


















thats all for now homies...back to the bench tonight.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 26 2009, 08:44 PM~14005404
> *who u using for your platin' service? they usually take 4 weeks to get it returned. ( cuttin' it close homie! hno: )
> *


LTTLE MOTOR KAR CO. IN READING, PA. 2 WEEKS TURNAROUND.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

hey trend, whats that tube in the console 4? interior is cool man


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@May 27 2009, 07:11 PM~14018080
> *hey trend, whats that tube in the console 4? interior is cool man
> *


right on...the tube is for my doors.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

IT WAS ALL A DREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 08:42 AM~14012654
> *just found them the other day when to help out a friend in down town LA and they had a grip i only got the ones that didnt have any cracks in the clear plastic in thinking of going back and picking up the other 5-6 they had they were only 4 bucks at big lots........
> *


oh damn.i need some myself :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOT SOME WORK DONE. ADDED THE ENGINE BAY IN PLASTIC AND FITTED THE PAN AND INTERIOR TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy work homie uffin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: 



more stuff to come


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 27 2009, 08:42 AM~14012654
> *just found them the other day when to help out a friend in down town LA and they had a grip i only got the ones that didnt have any cracks in the clear plastic in thinking of going back and picking up the other 5-6 they had they were only 4 bucks at big lots........
> *


  I NEED SOME....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THESE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S :0 
I SEE I GOT MY WORK CUT OUT FOR ME.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 27 2009, 09:07 PM~14020639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u were cutting ur ass off! looks great. i fuckinlove the gastank lid opening up


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2009, 09:14 PM~14020739
> *u were cutting ur ass off! looks great. i fuckinlove the gastank lid opening up
> *


I WANNA SEE SOME PICS OF THE GAS HINGE....


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2009, 09:14 PM~14020739
> *u were cutting ur ass off! looks great. i fuckinlove the gastank lid opening up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: im still cutn too..........  

im doin my usual detail when i take my time....i was gonna do a door close build til i noticed everyone was chopn up their build :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn lol...might as well quit now haha or get another kit to open up n such....
got my paint layed tho i needa foil n clear..

















also made custom 1301-2s....also with a custom hub


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+May 27 2009, 07:00 PM~14019825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LOOKS GOOD BIG TIME CELEBRITY


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 27 2009, 08:23 PM~14020875
> *damn lol...might as well quit now haha or get another kit to open up n such....
> got my paint layed tho i needa foil n clear..
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD LIL D...I GUESS ILL POST PICS UP TOMMOROW!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 27 2009, 09:23 PM~14020870
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: im still cutn too..........
> 
> im doin my usual detail when i take my time....i was gonna do a door close build til i noticed everyone was chopn up their build :biggrin:
> *



gonna be bad!! yea i feel bad i didnt cut doors on mine but fuck it. i dont stand a chance anyways.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> more stuff to come
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 27 2009, 09:10 PM~14020691
> *ALL THESE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S :0
> I SEE I GOT MY WORK CUT OUT FOR ME.
> *


i would love to see that tailgate open. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2009, 10:28 PM~14020940
> *gonna be bad!! yea i feel bad i didnt cut doors on mine but fuck it. i dont stand a chance anyways.*



x2


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 27 2009, 09:28 PM~14020940
> *gonna be bad!! yea i feel bad i didnt cut doors on mine but fuck it. i dont stand a chance anyways.
> *


its all in fun bro :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM ALL YOU HOMIES ARE KICKING ASS...NEED TO GET IN GEAR :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14020949
> *i would love to see that tailgate open. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: GREAT MINDS THINK A LIKE.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

the plan was just to do a solid color kind of traditional build. but things went another way once I pulled out paints and just started to lay tape down, this is what I came up with today. 



had a template I got in the drafting section of school supply store with old english letters



one coat of kandy , did not want to go darker and loose details


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good work everyone!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 27 2009, 10:23 PM~14021589
> *the plan was just to do a solid color kind of traditional build. but things went another way once I pulled out paints and just started to lay tape down, this is what I came up with today.
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick homie!!!!! Looks real nice man.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

great builds look foward to seeing more


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 28 2009, 12:12 AM~14022550
> *great builds look foward to seeing more
> *


x2


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:nicoderm: Some nice work up in here!!!! Cant wait to see the rides finished.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

why did i let you talk me into this johnny hno: any way guys here are my pics :biggrin: 




























thats it for now guys still gota hack the other door open


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 27 2009, 10:23 PM~14021589
> *the plan was just to do a solid color kind of traditional build. but things went another way once I pulled out paints and just started to lay tape down, this is what I came up with today.
> 
> 
> ...


i was feeling the old skool paterns til u covered it with a coat of candy :tears:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 27 2009, 09:57 PM~14021303
> *:biggrin: GREAT MINDS THINK A LIKE.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 27 2009, 10:23 PM~14021589
> *the plan was just to do a solid color kind of traditional build. but things went another way once I pulled out paints and just started to lay tape down, this is what I came up with today.
> 
> 
> ...


that is bad ass


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 28 2009, 07:30 AM~14024172
> *that is bad ass
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN, the bruthas are gettin down in here!!! her is a little progress on mine and some more later to night!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll post some progress pics tonight after the kiddo's go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Looks like fellas are gettin' busy!*  *I got a few pictures to share...*

















































*This was outside my door the other day when I was outside airbrushing...*










*Needless to say he's no longer in the realm of the living. It was either him or my kids. Not a tough decision to make at all.*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 28 2009, 11:18 AM~14026000
> *DAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN, the bruthas are gettin down in here!!! her is a little progress on mine and some more later to night!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


That chassis is SICK....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 28 2009, 04:59 PM~14029441
> *Looks like fellas are gettin' busy!  I got a few pictures to share...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you are putting in some work homie. Ay what kind of snake was that? THat biatch looks huge man!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 28 2009, 07:42 PM~14029839
> *Damn you are putting in some work homie. Ay what kind of snake was that? THat biatch looks huge man!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro! Just tryin' to hang with the big dogs!! That was a water moccasin; poisonous and has a nasty attitude. I tried to coax him back into the woods next to our house but he wasn't havin' it. I wasn't either so he had to meet his maker. He was about 4 feet long and he had just eaten another snake because the tail was comin' out of his mouth. So far, this Revell '58 is a pretty good kit! I'm gonna grab another one and do a rag version eventually.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL FELLAS HERES A LIL PROGRESS ON MY BUILD. 








THE DONOR IN THE BACK GROUND I GOT FROM THE HOMIE BIGGC. IT WAS OPENED UP AND I DIDNT FEEL RIGHT TAKING CREDIT FOR SOMETHING I DIDNT DO SO I OPENED UP THE ONE I HAD


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 28 2009, 06:05 PM~14029498
> *That chassis is SICK....
> *




thanks bro, but i think i decided to go a differant route!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

everyones stuff is looking nice!!!! i dont like how my colors look in the camera. (they look much better in person)  but fuk it...
still alot more work, more patterns, lines etc... 








more pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 11:47 PM~14021868
> *Good work everyone!!
> *


I AGREE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I have no chance in winning this one LOL.I'll post tthis weekend  .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a lil somethin for the 94 Impala.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 28 2009, 06:59 PM~14029441
> *This was outside my door the other day when I was outside airbrushing...
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie trust me you really did the right thing by killin that fucker !!!!
water moccasins are like copperheads they are pretty much all the same 
there all mean as shit as I have dealt with both and they aint no joke. thank god you came across it before your kids did !!!! good job man :thumbsup: 

I know alot of you guys dont like spiders on here I hate fuckin snakes !!!
especially the real poisonous ones . I would have caved that little fuckers brain pan in with a shovel . sorry for the rant.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

impala number 2 

opened it up today


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .

GOT MY FRAME PAINTED


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+May 28 2009, 08:03 PM~14030598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hella nice pancho :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is what I got so far. There is actually black under all of the tape on the back end of the ride. It is a gloss black. sorry the pics aint that great. I will have more progress soon.
















It will make sense later on.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 29 2009, 12:27 AM~14033636
> *Here is what I got so far. There is actually black under all of the tape on the back end of the ride. It is a gloss black. sorry the pics aint that great. I will have more progress soon.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO, I AM GLAD TO SEE YOUR GOING ALL THE WAY ON THIS BUILD!! I AM WAITING TO SEE THE OUT COME OF THE PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a little progress on my ride i got to smooth out the putty and got the front hood cut out and fitted.... i think i found the wheels i will be using for my ride... and the grills i will use for the front and back alot may change still in the planning stages!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 29 2009, 01:04 AM~14033825
> *here is a little progress on my ride i got to smooth out the putty and got the front hood cut out and fitted.... i think i found the wheels i will be using for my ride... and the grills i will use for the front and back alot may change still in the planning stages!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I'M GETTING A BONER!!! :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD PRIMO!! KEEP UP THE GREAT FABBING GUY'S!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 29 2009, 12:03 AM~14033822
> *HEY BRO, I AM GLAD TO SEE YOUR GOING ALL THE WAY ON THIS BUILD!! I AM WAITING TO SEE THE OUT COME OF THE PAINT :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. I cant wait to see how it all comes out too. Hopefully good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK EVERYONE! VERY NICE!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ok heres a little progress started with making the suspention fully functional and extended the a arms



































did some work to the motor also more pic's tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+May 28 2009, 10:36 PM~14033281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

TGIF!!  
Finnaly can prepare parts for airbrushing. My new airbrush should be here in few weeks but already starting to prepare parts.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A MOCK UP OF MY IMPALA FOR THE BUILD OFF!</span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00571.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00572.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: *<span style=\'color:blue\'>ENJOY!*


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2009, 11:29 AM~14037316
> *HERES A MOCK UP OF MY IMPALA FOR THE BUILD OFF!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00571.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00572.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


FOOL YOU WERENT KIDDIN :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2009, 08:29 PM~14037316
> *HERES A MOCK UP OF MY IMPALA FOR THE BUILD OFF!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00571.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00572.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


WTF!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Homie this is Layitlow not Layithigh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 29 2009, 10:51 AM~14037493
> *WTF!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Homie this is Layitlow not Layithigh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha its all good, just wanted to build something diffrent, you know there's lots of donks built on this forum, we are to build what we like, and build for ourselves,not build for what others want to see or how they want their rides! You know the saying: "ITS TOO HIGH IF THE SPARKS DON'T FLY"
Or
FUCK A LIFT UP HIGH I DON'T NEED THAT SHIT.....GIVE ME A LOWRIDER SO I CAN DRAG THAT BITCH!

But this is " RIDING RIMZ!"

" WE RIDING HIGH JUST SO THE THE SPARKZ DON'T FLY!"

Thanx for the comments homiez, told yall I'm putting a twist on this build! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14037742
> *Hahaha its all good, just wanted to build something diffrent, you know there's lots of donks built on this forum, we are to build what we like, and build for ourselves,not build for what others want to see or how they want their rides! You know the saying: "ITS TOO HIGH IF THE SPARKS DON'T FLY"
> Or
> FUCK A LIFT UP HIGH I DON'T NEED THAT SHIT.....GIVE ME A LOWRIDER SO I CAN DRAG THAT BITCH!
> ...


I was just joking homie, always nice to see some crazy ideas :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i agree with, build what u like. but the wheels are extrememly 2 big. out of scale completely. if it was a real car those rims would have 2 be 40"-50". i know u like it, how it is. im giving my 2 cents


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I know u were kidding siim, and pink regal, I've been on eastcoastryderz.com abd not ever car on there is riding 24s the have wheels way bigger and some wheels smaller, heck they got low lows on their riding 13s,like it or not I'm building it on how I like it, thanx for your 02 cents thought bro, I aint hatin, its all good! More updates tommorow!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like we're going to get some very nice builds from this one. Keep it up Homies!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

opened the doors maybe gonna do a moon roof


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

man this is crazy! everybody is puttin' it down! great work fellas, keep it up! :biggrin: 

Here's some more progress on my '67 

got the frame sprayed... it's a orange base first then I hit it with a kandy orange tint in the clear with some HOK inca gold dry pearl. I'ma add some graphics to it then clear it again.









here's my custom dash I been workin' on (the kit dash had to go) :biggrin: .









also got started on my door jambs.




































thanks for lookin' , can't wait to see more progress on everyone's builds.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2009, 11:29 AM~14037316
> *HERES A MOCK UP OF MY IMPALA FOR THE BUILD OFF!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00571.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00572.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


I KNOW I GIVE A LOT OF SHIT ABOUT DONKS, BUT THAT IS ACTUALLY GONNA BE PRETTY SICK BRO! KEEP IT UP AND I MAY JUST HAVE TO BUILD A DONK MYSELF ON THE REAL!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sorry for bad pics (cam messed up) 

first got it 










threw some primer on it










30 min later










good part :biggrin: when i split the belly







































the stance with the split belly.stock upper a-arms :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i feel bad, those are the worst pics i ever put on lil


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got the first color on & cleared. I'll wetsand and clear again tomorrow. Here's the roof so far...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 29 2009, 04:55 AM~14034170
> *ok heres a little progress started with making the suspention fully functional and extended the a arms
> 
> 
> ...


your just gona have front and back no 3 wheel or your gonna get to that later?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 29 2009, 08:12 PM~14041766
> *sorry for bad pics (cam messed up)
> 
> first got it
> ...


dont trip bout the pics man. THe progress is lookin nice!!!! Ya just had ta go n use the same kit as me huh!!!! :biggrin: I QUIT!!!!LOL.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

mines unique!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 29 2009, 11:29 AM~14037316
> *HERES A MOCK UP OF MY IMPALA FOR THE BUILD OFF!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00571.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00572.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



kinda looks like Biggs Caddi


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 29 2009, 07:28 PM~14041954
> *kinda looks like Biggs Caddi
> *



THANX BRO!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 29 2009, 08:26 PM~14041924
> *mines unique!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 29 2009, 08:17 PM~14041824
> *your just gona have front and back no 3 wheel or your gonna get to that later?
> *




already did that lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> more stuff to come
> [/quote/]
> DAMN, THE GAS TANK DOOR TOO. :0 THAT AINT RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2009, 09:11 AM~14045226
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THERE YA GO BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This will be my first time with a hydro setup but here's what I got planned for my '58...

















Another engine shot...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 30 2009, 12:47 PM~14045703
> *This will be my first time with a hydro setup but here's what I got planned for my '58...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good T...  Nice work Bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

*71impala and 59impala im goin to buil street/donk and lowrider ........*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 30 2009, 11:55 AM~14046452
> *71impala and 59impala im goin to buil street/donk and lowrider ........
> 
> 
> ...



looks good dawg. is the 71 goin vert and pagen gold? :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn everyone is getting down 
love the work going on in here :thumbsup:


i guess i should take mine outta the box :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking, and coming out good guy's.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 30 2009, 01:11 PM~14046561
> *looks good dawg. is the 71 goin vert and pagen gold?  :cheesy:
> *


U KNOT IT O YES!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick!! :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 30 2009, 12:15 PM~14046594
> *U KNOT IT O YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...








IT WOULD LOOK 10X BETTER ON 13'S :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 30 2009, 02:37 PM~14047366
> *IT WOULD LOOK 10X BETTER ON 13'S :biggrin:
> *


X13


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

man everybody is bringin' the heat! :guns:




smoothin' out my firewall so I can put a mural on it...









dash board is just about ready for paint and mirrors and A/V items...









body with interior mocked up...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2009, 03:08 PM~14047940
> *man everybody is bringin' the heat! :guns:
> smoothin' out my firewall so I can put a mural on it...
> 
> ...


i'm tryin to do a custom interior on my build, are you using styrene on that? looks real smooth. my shit is embarassing


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, i started my impala not too long ago. it's almost finished now. i would have jumped in on this one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 30 2009, 06:54 PM~14048162
> *i'm tryin to do a custom interior on my build, are you using styrene on that? looks real smooth. my shit is embarassing
> *


thanks homie. i use styrene, Squadron putty, and filler primer( it helps the small scratches disappear). also flow super glue in small gaps and sprinkle on baby powder let dry then sand away. it should be dry in 2-5 minutes. hope this helps. Good luck on your Impala and your interior.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

little bit more done  
































paint done


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 30 2009, 07:54 PM~14048456
> *little bit more done
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good homie!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you sale any of the RC lowrider's you built?


> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2009, 01:01 AM~14010773
> *I already see some really interesting stuff out there! Keep up the good work!
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 30 2009, 08:04 AM~14045193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint dawg!!!! Lookin really good homie!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I took the pictures off and they are now in off topic!!!!! No sense in wastin thise thread with crap :angry:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

picture blue on the front with some stars and I would have had a nice azz ride.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^
Where the broken parts at?????


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 30 2009, 10:17 PM~14050152
> *^^^^^^^^
> Where the broken parts at?????
> *


dont know


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Find them fucker and don't give up


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 30 2009, 10:21 PM~14050180
> * Find them fucker and don't give up
> *


cant find the piece.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH SHIT BRO. Damn Im sorry to hear about that. Take it easy for a few days and youll get the itch again to build. THis shit happens all the time bro.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 30 2009, 10:55 PM~14050411
> *OH SHIT BRO. Damn Im sorry to hear about that. Take it easy for a few days and youll get the itch again to build. THis shit happens all the time bro.
> *


yup...well enought whorin a good topic with the fuckin piece of crap!!!!! I will post it in the off topic for everyone to puke over. :angry:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

all them builds r lookin good guys keep up the great work


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

did the rims  
polished and painted


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 30 2009, 11:44 PM~14050794
> *did the rims
> polished and painted
> 
> ...


YOU AINT BULLSHITTIN TWINN. LOOKS NICE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

rims look sick Twinn!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2009, 04:39 PM~14048369
> *thanks homie. i use styrene, Squadron putty, and filler primer( it helps the small scratches disappear). also flow super glue in small gaps and sprinkle on baby powder let dry then sand away. it should be dry in 2-5 minutes. hope this helps. Good luck on your Impala and your interior.
> *


baby powder??? shit i got alot of that!!! (just keep on the down low to my lady, supposed to be for my daughter) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAIN THIS IS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!! LIKE WHAT I AM SEEING AND THIS IS GOING TO BE A CLOSE ONE TO CALL!! EVERYONE IS SHOWING SOME GREAT BUILDING AND IDEAS FOR THE BUILD OFF!! I'M WATCHING RRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL CLOSE NOW!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@May 30 2009, 06:29 PM~14048585
> *Do you sale any of the RC lowrider's you built?
> *


Nope.  

I'm enjoying this topic to the max!! Great work!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 31 2009, 12:44 AM~14050794
> *did the rims
> polished and painted
> 
> ...


where tehe wheels from?

truscale?

dough?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Impala LC {luxury Cruiser}

Opened and shaved tha doors ,trunk {no spoiler}

Two door interior and lots off crazy things to come.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 31 2009, 01:58 AM~14050917
> *baby powder??? shit i got alot of that!!! (just keep on the down low to my lady, supposed to be for my daughter) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: it's kool  !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 31 2009, 05:02 AM~14051614
> *Impala LC {luxury Cruiser}
> 
> Opened and shaved tha doors ,trunk {no spoiler}
> ...


Looking good homie!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Slung a bit of paint last night...*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 31 2009, 02:43 PM~14053606
> *Slung a bit of paint last night...
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah! that is gonna be one clean '58 !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

my entry pic

AMT 64 impala...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Tribeldogg's entry

64 Impala....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some progress


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+May 31 2009, 11:49 AM~14053642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you say we get a side view????????? stop being stingy!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 31 2009, 01:13 PM~14053770
> *about time you guys posted something up....
> what you say we get a side view????????? stop being stingy!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *








here u go, sorry. here's a side view


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 31 2009, 12:31 PM~14053859
> *here u go, sorry. here's a side view
> 
> 
> ...


what a pain in the 









you know what i ment why are you gays not showing your progress lol .....what you think your all bad.. im going to go to the store and get you a "what you think your all bad card and some you aint shit ballons"............. :roflmao:

This message what approved by


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 31 2009, 02:31 PM~14053859
> *here u go, sorry. here's a side view
> 
> 
> ...



sometimes you got to let your nuts hang


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

man Twinn them rims are super Feddy! :biggrin: 


The sun was out this weekend so I got some paintin' done. after this dries then some graphics go on to the dash and the interior, followed by mirrors, and then flockin'. :biggrin: 














































keep up the good buildin' fellas, everybody's builds is lookin' good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 31 2009, 01:31 PM~14053859
> *here u go, sorry. here's a side view
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all we get to see?!?!?? No wheel shot, nothing???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 31 2009, 09:55 AM~14053669
> *some progress
> 
> 
> ...


looks like slicks under the rear....


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

here are sum of my progress pics!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 31 2009, 12:49 PM~14053642
> *my entry pic
> 
> AMT 64 impala...
> ...


is that a fat ass bottle of tylenol in the cuts?must be for them nites you lose your patience with a build :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the body in primer and just about ready to lay some paint.
































Havent touched the hood yet. Dont know if Im gonna have to modify the hood yet or not for engine clearance since this one is gonna be slammed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Starting to come together now.
Got the body painted.
























Flocked the rear speaker tray
















And a mockup


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok fellas, well I started off the build off with this 05 Impala. 










Then I decided to do a little modification to it. I hope yall like it! 


































I also am adding a modified frame, and also this will have an engine! :cheesy: Hope ya like.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The roof looks a little low in the back to me but that's just my opinion. I think it should have went further back b4 it curved down.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAMMMMNNNN, that is looking pretty bad ass. All that thump from that sub is gonna shatter them rear windows.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Smallz. All the help I can get for this is good. First time for body modification on my end... Plus I didnt really have anything to go off of. Hopefully it's not too bad though...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 08:17 PM~14065355
> *DAAAMMMMNNNN, that is looking pretty bad ass. All that thump from that sub is gonna shatter them rear windows.
> *


It's actually a Bass Tube... Im gonna turn it the other way so you can see both of them LOL... Thanks DC....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 1 2009, 02:14 PM~14065321
> *The roof looks a little low in the back to me but that's just my opinion. I think it should have went further back b4 it curved down.
> *


i said that when i saw the 1:1 magnums.... it works tho.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 1 2009, 05:04 PM~14065234
> *Ok fellas, well I started off the build off with this 05 Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick man. Glad your back at the table and not off smokin and jokin!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin it!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 1 2009, 06:15 PM~14065922
> *I'm diggin it!!
> *


YO!!! I Pm'd you homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 1 2009, 08:04 PM~14065234
> *Ok fellas, well I started off the build off with this 05 Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. WHAT KIND OF ENGINE U PUTTIN' N IT?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 1 2009, 07:14 PM~14065321
> *The roof looks a little low in the back to me but that's just my opinion. I think it should have went further back b4 it curved down.
> *




I think its just right. Thats the original back post, just cut and moved back. I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

made 59 impala inserts for the seats but no pics nw,,, thought i took some before i left-im at my grandmothers house while my internet gets fixed... pics of the seats later..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks Good lil D. Nice work Bro.



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jun 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14065582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks D. I used your advice and put in the extra work on it!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD I DONT GIVE A FLYIN JALOPY!*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

bro if anyone talks crap about your monster truck ill run them over with mine.... looking good marky



> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 26 2009, 10:00 PM~14009879
> *my bad here is my progress lol.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 1 2009, 07:23 PM~14068935
> *LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD I DONT GIVE A FLYIN JALOPY!
> *


nice shave job..... but lets bring it back down to reality homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 1 2009, 09:34 PM~14069026
> *nice shave job..... but lets bring it back down to reality homie
> *


OH IT AINT DONE YET BRO...YOULL SEE IT IN A FEW DAYS WHY IM LEAVING IT AS A DONK! THANX FOR THE COMMENTS BRO! YOURS IS TURNING OUT NICE TOO!  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 1 2009, 08:28 AM~14060451
> *is that a fat ass bottle of tylenol in the cuts?must be for them nites you lose your patience with a build :biggrin:
> *



lol



bottle doubles as brush cleaner container for Reducer..... :biggrin: 




smells helps keep me awake on those all nighters...........


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 1 2009, 06:40 PM~14065582
> *i said that when i saw the 1:1 magnums.... it works tho....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


but they still got lots of room in back :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

I got added on to this build late
so here is my entry
a old, kit bashed broken 62 imp :0 with over half the parts missing.

i will be doing a lot of fabbing










fixed window frame,cut out side windows properly









mounted window frame, and side windows to there appropriate places

















going wide white walls on this one









started interior, and trunk.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Everybody is doing GREAT things.....  

Working on this Big Impala two door vert

Opened the glove compartment ,Scrathbuild fender skirts ,Conti kit 
Later there wil be a good fitting Uptop and a Boot.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 2 2009, 08:59 AM~14070365
> *Everybody is doing GREAT things.....
> 
> Working on this Big Impala two door vert
> ...


this one looks cool


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 1 2009, 10:40 PM~14069066
> *lol
> bottle doubles as brush cleaner container for Reducer..... :biggrin:
> smells helps keep me awake on those all nighters...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 26 2009, 06:49 PM~14005443
> *Here we go :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro. not tryin to clown but did they make those with the quarter window conversion?


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14065234
> *Ok fellas, well I started off the build off with this 05 Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


wow i seen the front in the 1st pic and was thinkin magnum. then you put the roof on it look more like the magnum.
hey it looks good though


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

got more done last nite.i worked hella hours but got shit done. :angry: 


































i did a color bar but it dont fit where its at :angry:


well i opened up my glove box still gotta put a stereo in it,i put a tissue dispenser.i tilt my steering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAMN your killing it bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ :0 builds lookin good fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

got my paint done today :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :wow: :wow: ya'll killed it... nut that dash is crazy! 
pancho that paint is sick! my 60 is almost done and dont even feel like posting shit up nomore lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK PANCHO THATS SICK HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2009, 10:18 PM~14076354
> *^^  :0 builds lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> got my paint done today  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...



Paint looks great!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2009, 08:18 PM~14076354
> *^^  :0 builds lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> got my paint done today  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...



god damnit pancho thats fuckin bad ass


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 2 2009, 08:06 PM~14076239
> *got more done last nite.i worked hella hours but got shit done. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



wow johny i am fuckin shocked !!!!

























you got your bench back for awhile :roflmao: 



oh yeah your dash nice too ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK JOHNNY YOUR DASH IS GOING TO BE SICK....MAYNE YOU FELLAS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2009, 10:18 PM~14076354
> *^^  :0 builds lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> got my paint done today  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


damn !!! thats looking good !! great job !! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jun 2 2009, 07:32 PM~14076529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanx bro...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 2 2009, 07:57 PM~14076915
> *i get to work on my build on mondays n fridays. :banghead:
> thanx bro..... :biggrin:
> *


You guys got some cray shit and paint jobs going on there homies. One more day of messing with my engine, then I will start on my wagon. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jun 2 2009, 06:53 PM~14076870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2009, 08:02 PM~14076987
> *thanks
> hno:  hno:
> *


I might make it factory bone stock, or just something crazy. don't
know yet but I will decide tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 07:59 PM~14076947
> *You guys got some cray shit and paint jobs going on there homies. One more day of messing with my engine, then I will start on my wagon.  :biggrin:
> *


I haven't started either. I'm waiting for a part to start :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry guys im behind in my build, im still waiting for the 65 parts kits to build mine,found some original chrome bumpers and tail lites i made some full fender shirts and got the door,hood and trunk open and hinged, sent alway to bigpoppa for some old style tru spokes, and will try to do some work this week, since im waiting for parts to come in, i jumped back on me 62, not in the contest,just the 66. :biggrin: 








































and heres the 62 im working on at the same time,not in the contest.
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 07:59 PM~14076947
> *You guys got some cray shit and paint jobs going on there homies. One more day of messing with my engine, then I will start on my wagon.  :biggrin:
> *



:tears: 







hno: 




















:thumbsup: 
cant wait to see the all O'mighty himself put it down :worship:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking real nice Gary. I like the paint job on that 62


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 2 2009, 08:06 PM~14077049
> *Looking real nice Gary. I like the paint job on that 62
> *


*x2!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:59 PM~14076947
> *You guys got some cray shit and paint jobs going on there homies. One more day of messing with my engine, then I will start on my wagon.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 2 2009, 08:57 PM~14076915
> *i get to work on my build on mondays n fridays. :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :loco: :burn:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 2 2009, 08:03 PM~14077014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn that resin is clean........i have a 66 i bought a couple years ago for $25.i guess i get what i paid for. :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Homies. 
I will try my best going agenst the masters. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I KNOW I DON'T COMPARE TO THE MASTERS :biggrin: ON HERE..BUT FUCK IT HERE'S HER UNDIES


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks Good Marinate  Lots of Chrome!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Alright, so I finally came up with a direction for my ride. Its gonna be a cruiser/street hopper always on the ready.










It gets up a little higher in the rear









Can't be a hopper without the bulldog effect


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14077380
> *I KNOW I DON'T COMPARE TO THE MASTERS :biggrin: ON HERE..BUT FUCK IT HERE'S HER UNDIES
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT CARNAL, KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING!! YOU ALL HAVE IT IN YOU TO BUILD SOME BAD ASS CARS BUT ARE AFRIAD OF THE REST OF THE BUILDER!! PUT IT ALL OUT THIER AND SHOW YOUR BUILDING SKILLZ!!! YOU ALL CAN BUILD SOME WICKED CREATIONS AND YES THIER ARE BIG NAMES ON HERE BUT THIER BUILDERS JUST LIKE YOU!! I LIKE THE PAN WITH THE CHROME BROTHER!! LOVING IT MORE AND MORE!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14077380
> *I KNOW I DON'T COMPARE TO THE MASTERS :biggrin: ON HERE..BUT FUCK IT HERE'S HER UNDIES
> 
> 
> ...



this is nice bro im doing the same thing on my build based off my homies old ride just a diffrent color  and you have nice builds bro one of the top dogs in my book


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 2 2009, 09:13 PM~14077178
> *Thanks Homies.
> I will try my best going agenst the masters. :biggrin:
> *




your too funny carnal 

but i am honored to be building with builders like you and a number of others on here that i have looked up to for years


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

all cars are coming out awsome look foward to seeing the progres on all


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn you all build so nice cars!  
Darn I cant wait for my airbrush!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 2 2009, 01:33 PM~14072527
> *this one looks cool
> *


Thanks Bigdogg


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 2 2009, 10:54 PM~14079256
> *YOU KNOW WHAT CARNAL, KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING!! YOU ALL HAVE IT IN YOU TO BUILD SOME BAD ASS CARS BUT ARE AFRIAD OF THE REST OF THE BUILDER!! PUT IT ALL OUT THIER AND SHOW YOUR BUILDING SKILLZ!!! YOU ALL CAN BUILD SOME WICKED CREATIONS AND YES THIER ARE BIG NAMES ON HERE BUT THIER BUILDERS JUST LIKE YOU!! I LIKE THE PAN WITH THE CHROME BROTHER!! LOVING IT MORE AND MORE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

MY 59 LOOKING GOOD LOL...I DONT LIKE BUILDING LOWRIDER BUT LETS SEE..I HAVE LIKE 3 IMPALA TO BUILD LOWRIDER ,THE PARTS R ON THE WAY TO GET CHROME.......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my 60.... getting there...

















interior...








Trunk setup how its starting 2 look. gotta shit up and install subs


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is awesome!!! i love the colors and the patterns!! right on bro!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx shannon  . this car doesnt show the true colors in pics for shit!!  when its done imma take outside pics 2 show all the pearls.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 2 2009, 09:08 PM~14076255
> *DAMN your killing it bro
> *


*X-2!!!*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14076484
> *god damnit pancho thats fuckin bad ass
> *


:werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:

*
ALL of these cars are bad as hell!! This is literally the best buildoff I've ever participated in! Y'all ALL are the SH!T!! *


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083606
> *my 60.... getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


lOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083606
> *my 60.... getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


kicking our asses with your paint jobs homie :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 3 2009, 01:14 PM~14083980
> *kicking our asses with your paint jobs homie   :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


thanx alot homies!! ray im still learning new stuff in painting myself.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was bored so I played with tape and scalpel :biggrin: Tape will be removed again because have to prime and paint it too but patterns idea will be something like this


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 3 2009, 03:49 PM~14084365
> *I was bored so I played with tape and scalpel :biggrin: Tape will be removed again because have to prime and paint it too but patterns idea will be something like this
> 
> 
> ...


thats some cool patterns you got there.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn everyone putting in some work!!! Hate to be the judge on this one.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 3 2009, 03:49 PM~14084365
> *I was bored so I played with tape and scalpel :biggrin: Tape will be removed again because have to prime and paint it too but patterns idea will be something like this
> 
> 
> ...


that looks real good siim what colors you thinkin ????
:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

just a little mock up to see how the wheels look :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 2 2009, 08:04 PM~14077019
> *sorry guys im behind in my build, im still waiting for the 65 parts kits to build mine,found some original chrome bumpers and tail lites i made some full fender shirts and got the door,hood and trunk open and hinged, sent alway to bigpoppa for some old style tru spokes, and will try to do some work this week, since im waiting for parts to come in, i jumped back on me 62, not in the contest,just the 66. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I put in a little more work in on the 05, but not much progress today since I was working til dark LOL. Anyhow, started on the engine. Not as much chrome as some of you fellas, but I dont have much to work with on this snap-tite.









Also, the frame is starting to come together alright. It's not easy making a new frame that will match the body and still support an engine and other components. 









I know I cant compete with all the big dogs on here, but Im tryin to get better in my building. It's nice to try at least.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 3 2009, 11:53 PM~14089679
> *Well I put in a little more work in on the 05, but not much progress today since I was working til dark LOL. Anyhow, started on the engine. Not as much chrome as some of you fellas, but I dont have much to work with on this snap-tite.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING SWEET! Great job puttin that motor and frame together. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 2 2009, 08:04 PM~14077019
> *sorry guys im behind in my build, im still waiting for the 65 parts kits to build mine,found some original chrome bumpers and tail lites i made some full fender shirts and got the door,hood and trunk open and hinged, sent alway to bigpoppa for some old style tru spokes, and will try to do some work this week, since im waiting for parts to come in, i jumped back on me 62, not in the contest,just the 66. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Ol' School!! Love the skirts and wheels!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The overall quality of the builds is TIGHT as hell! Keep it up!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jun 4 2009, 01:02 AM~14085736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie! It will be exacly like this,








and the patterns will be painted like this :biggrin: (I hope pancho is ok with that :biggrin: ):


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got some int, work done :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

everybody's progress is lookin' good! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

X2 BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 4 2009, 01:00 AM~14091017
> *Thanks bro!
> Thanks homie! It will be exacly like this,
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

well guys sorry to say im still a little behind on my impala build,but it will be done on time!!, im still waiting on the 65 impala parts kit to get here ,maybe tomorrow,i did get my tru spokes in the mail today from Big Poppa,thanks man,for the last week in a half ive been doing a flake and lace pandel roof on a 1960 olds at the shop, heres a few picturtes for anyone that wants to check it out,anyway time to go and mock up the new wheels on the 66 maybe ill post some pics, everyones cars are looking great ! :biggrin: 
this it when it came into the shop needing some 60's style Big flake.








me spraying the siler flake on.








masked off and laying the lace on.








heres after i sprayed the lace








and after the candy blue and some fades,








this it in its frist clear, it takes a lot of clear to cover the big flake !








tomorrow ill sand flat and and reclear and buff and shes done ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14096617
> *well guys sorry to say im still a little behind on my impala build,but it will be done on time!!, im still waiting on the 65 parts kit to get ,maybe tomorrow,i did get my tru spokes in the mail today from Big Poppa,thanks man,for the last week in a half ive been doing a flake and lace pandel roof on a 1960 olds at the shop, heres a few picturtes for anyone that wants to check it out,anyway time to go and mock up the new wheels on the 66 maybe ill post some pics, everyones cars are looking great ! :biggrin:
> this it when it came into the shop needing some Big flake.
> 
> ...



Looks great!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 06:11 PM~14096617
> *well guys sorry to say im still a little behind on my impala build,but it will be done on time!!, im still waiting on the 65 impala  parts kit to get here ,maybe tomorrow,i did get my tru spokes in the mail today from Big Poppa,thanks man,for the last week in a half ive been doing a flake and lace pandel roof on a 1960 olds at the shop, heres a few picturtes for anyone that wants to check it out,anyway time to go and mock up the new wheels on the 66 maybe ill post some pics, everyones cars are looking great ! :biggrin:
> this it when it came into the shop needing some Big flake.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet job on the roof of that '60!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jun 4 2009, 04:13 PM~14096639
> *Looks great!!!!
> *






x59 or 60 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 07:18 PM~14096685
> *x59 or 60 :biggrin:
> *


1960, super nice car, bags all the way around.also has a nice lite blue and dark blue interior :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That looks GREAT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 04:27 PM~14096774
> *1960, super nice car, bags all the way around.also has a nice lite blue and dark blue interior :biggrin:
> *




fine as wine :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 04:46 AM~14091083
> *got some int, work done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey lonnie you using styrofoam on this ????
looks real good !!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 3 2009, 03:36 PM~14083606
> *my 60.... getting there...
> 
> 
> ...


  YOUR PAINT WORK IS GREAT. :0


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 02:46 AM~14091083
> *got some int, work done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks killer Lonnie, what did you use to get that effect on the seats and panels?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 4 2009, 04:53 PM~14097031
> *hey lonnie you using styrofoam on this ????
> looks real good !!!
> *



yes sir the more you work with it the better it looks :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 03:11 PM~14096617
> *well guys sorry to say im still a little behind on my impala build,but it will be done on time!!, im still waiting on the 65 impala  parts kit to get here ,maybe tomorrow,i did get my tru spokes in the mail today from Big Poppa,thanks man,for the last week in a half ive been doing a flake and lace pandel roof on a 1960 olds at the shop, heres a few picturtes for anyone that wants to check it out,anyway time to go and mock up the new wheels on the 66 maybe ill post some pics, everyones cars are looking great ! :biggrin:
> this it when it came into the shop needing some 60's style  Big flake.
> 
> ...


good lord Gary that ride looks very clean great work on the top brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 4 2009, 05:46 AM~14091083
> *got some int, work done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin this lonnie, nice work bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 4 2009, 09:15 PM~14097772
> *good lord Gary that ride looks very clean great work on the top brother!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro, almost done,then its pay day!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

not sure on color for the 62, yet. so i sprayed it on the tester
could be this
silver base, teal second, top coat of metal cast green








or a home made flop flop, white base, yellow,lite spray of gold and metalcast green
















green shows up too, but cant catch it on camera


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14096617
> *well guys sorry to say im still a little behind on my impala build,but it will be done on time!!, im still waiting on the 65 impala  parts kit to get here ,maybe tomorrow,i did get my tru spokes in the mail today from Big Poppa,thanks man,for the last week in a half ive been doing a flake and lace pandel roof on a 1960 olds at the shop, heres a few picturtes for anyone that wants to check it out,anyway time to go and mock up the new wheels on the 66 maybe ill post some pics, everyones cars are looking great ! :biggrin:
> this it when it came into the shop needing some 60's style  Big flake.
> 
> ...



:0 That's just SICK Gary!!! Nice work Bro!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

interior pretty much done.. (playboy in the backseat, m.j. cd in the front seat lol)
























setup


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES SOME PROGRESS ON MY 60








CUT OUT THE BATTERES AND SMOOTHED THE FLOOR TO MAKE ROOM FOR THE SET UP. THIS IS IT NOW








GOT ALL THE DOORS HINGED AND DOOR JAMBS DONE. IM NEW AT THIS SO IM STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT HOW I WANT IT TO LOOK.
























THIS IS WHERE ALL THE PAINTING GOES DOWN


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2009, 10:40 PM~14098650
> *interior pretty much done.. (playboy in the backseat, m.j. cd in the front seat lol)
> 
> 
> ...


great detail !!! looking good !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Jun 4 2009, 04:59 PM~14097090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank u very much for the comments..!! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Figuring out how I want the car to sit, and this is pretty much as low as Im gonna go.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the rides looking good fellas!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 06:37 PM~14097995
> *im diggin this lonnie, nice work bro !! :biggrin:
> *




thanks big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2009, 08:40 PM~14098650
> *interior pretty much done.. (playboy in the backseat, m.j. cd in the front seat lol)
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie looking good like the other homies builds. but wat are u using to make the cd's


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Starting on the rear end.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

I came in late and decided to go all out, becouse i had not much to work with in the kit, or lac of it. Well I've gotten far enough to unveil the start to *TEAL-KILL-YA SUNRISE* :biggrin:

\/
\/ 
\/
\/
\/
\/
\/
\/












 












:0 








started on inside and mounted skeleton for convert top tonight


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is gonnna be bad ass!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOT SOME TRUNK WORK STARTED


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 4 2009, 05:11 PM~14096617
> *well guys sorry to say im still a little behind on my impala build,but it will be done on time!!, im still waiting on the 65 impala  parts kit to get here ,maybe tomorrow,i did get my tru spokes in the mail today from Big Poppa,thanks man,for the last week in a half ive been doing a flake and lace pandel roof on a 1960 olds at the shop, heres a few picturtes for anyone that wants to check it out,anyway time to go and mock up the new wheels on the 66 maybe ill post some pics, everyones cars are looking great ! :biggrin:
> this it when it came into the shop needing some 60's style  Big flake.
> 
> ...



looks nice bro becareful not to cut that flake :biggrin: j/p that job dosent look like your first or your last


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

builds lookin good fellas 




> HERES SOME PROGRESS ON MY 60
> GOT ALL THE DOORS HINGED AND DOOR JAMBS DONE. IM NEW AT THIS SO IM STILL TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT HOW I WANT IT TO LOOK.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep up the good work homies.....

and gary.... that 1:1 is just fukkkkkkkin sick..... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 4 2009, 10:59 PM~14100789
> *gary.... that 1:1 is just fukkkkkkkin sick.....  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


*X 2,000,000*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good fellas...

i got alittle work in on the wagon. i used part of the donor kit to be able to use the chrome front end from the doner and add a cont kit the the back. still a long way to go..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE looking


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyone's builds are lookin extremely good. Great job everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 5 2009, 12:24 AM~14100951
> *Everyone's builds are lookin extremely good. Great job everyone!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 5 2009, 01:11 AM~14096617
> *well guys sorry to say im still a little behind on my impala build,but it will be done on time!!, im still waiting on the 65 impala  parts kit to get here ,maybe tomorrow,i did get my tru spokes in the mail today from Big Poppa,thanks man,for the last week in a half ive been doing a flake and lace pandel roof on a 1960 olds at the shop, heres a few picturtes for anyone that wants to check it out,anyway time to go and mock up the new wheels on the 66 maybe ill post some pics, everyones cars are looking great ! :biggrin:
> this it when it came into the shop needing some 60's style  Big flake.
> 
> ...


WHOA!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
DAMN!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
OH SHIT!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 
WTF!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

CANT SAY ANYTHING ELSE BECAUSE IM SPEECHLESS! :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 4 2009, 11:10 PM~14100868
> *lookin good fellas...
> 
> i got alittle work in on the wagon. i used part of the donor kit to be able to use the chrome front end from the doner and add a cont kit the the back.  still a long way to go..
> ...


thats bad as f*ck.im a wagon person bro :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

allright guys its been a long week for me dealing with some family issues but everything is all good now, im way behind everyone, this is my first time hinging not as good as the top dogs but practice makes perfect :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SHIT LOOKS GOOD TO ME CALA73!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 5 2009, 01:15 PM~14103927
> *allright guys its been a long week for me dealing with some family issues but everything is all good now, im way behind everyone, this is my first time hinging not as good as the top dogs but practice makes perfect  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Calv. Looks real good Bro. Nice work on the 64! :thumbsup:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 5 2009, 12:06 PM~14104895
> *X2 Calv. Looks real good Bro. Nice work on the 64! :thumbsup:
> *



REAL NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Rides are looking firme, I should have some updated pics in a few hours!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 5 2009, 11:18 AM~14104450
> *SHIT LOOKS GOOD TO ME CALA73!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY IMPALA.....*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> *A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY IMPALA.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice builds in here.Hopefully i can get mine started real soon.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

heres eveyones progress so far except for 

smallz/ ????????
RIP Viejo/ 1963 impala ss 2in1
Pokey/ not required to post
CHR1S619/	1961 SS
old low&slo/	1962 SS
Models IV Life/	????????
stilldownivlife/	not sure what year???
cleerlos/ 65 or 55 impala
MTX686/ 1970 impala
kymdlr/ 1994 impala
408models/ ????????
85biarittz/ 1969 impala ss
[email protected]/	????????
undead white boy/	1963 SS Donk Kit
dylopez/ 1958 impala coupe
lb808/ ????????
MKD904/ ????????

bos82/ 1964 SS low 2 in 1

















darkside customs 1/	1970 SS

































































































darkside customs 2/	1994 SS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

el rafa/ 1963 impala ss 2in1









Tonioseven/	1958 2 in 1


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

caprice on dz/	1960 impala

















































calavares73/	1964 SS low 2 in 1


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

lowridermodels/	1994 ss 2 in 1 donk









































































Scurapeinit/	Impala Police Kit


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

low4oshow/	1964 impala

































































AJ128/ 1960 impala


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Pancho1969/	1961 impala super stock









































rollindeep408/	1964 impala

























trendsetta 68/	1967 street mach


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

DJ-ROY/ 1994 impala ss 2in1




regalistic/ 1960 impala wagon


















PINK86REGAL/	1960 Chevy Impala HT


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

SOLO1/ 1994 SS Donk Kit









ShowRodFreak/	1972 Impala









modeltech/	1963 SS 2in1









sj67impala/	Impala Coupe

























lonnie/ 64 bagged impala

















































CNDYBLU66SS/


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Siim123/ 1965 chevy low

























Twinn/ 65 chevy lowrider


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

modelsbyroni/	1965 impala

























MARINATE/ not sure of the year

















gseeds/ 1966 impala








































and heres the 62 im working on at the same time,not in the contest.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a408nutforyou/	1962 impala

































































RaiderPride/	1964 impala

























Tribeldogg's 1964 impala









undercoverimpala/	1960 impala 
















http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b345/cam.../0526091112.jpg[/img]


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Mr. Biggs/ 1963 impala wagon

















raystrey/ 1959 impala




raystrey/ 1969 impala


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

rollinoldskoo/ 


































sweet dreamer

































































87regal305 59 IMPALA


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Daaaaaammm! Dudes is puttin' in work for real! Good buildin' homies. :biggrin: 

Right on for the progress slide show! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOTS OF GOOD PROGRESS IN HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST THE PROGESS PICS UNDERCOVER


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Your very welcome fellas it only took 1 1/2 hrs but it made my day go by quicker at work....... i just hope everyone see's this and starts putting in work....... GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!!!!!!! by the way..............after looking at eveyones ride it made me feel like putting in some time on my impala.......


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 12:01 AM~14108710
> *Your very welcome fellas it only took 1 1/2 hrs but it made my day go by quicker at work....... i just hope everyone see's this and starts putting in work....... GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!!!!!!! by the way..............after looking at eveyones ride it made me feel like putting in some time on my impala.......
> *


Thanks for all the extra work put in on that slide show Bro. Made it quite easy to see where everyone is at now! Some sweet ass rides out there! 

:thumbsup: good job everyone!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 5 2009, 09:38 PM~14109013
> *Thanks for all the extra work put in on that slide show Bro. Made it quite easy to see where everyone is at now! Some sweet ass rides out there!
> 
> :thumbsup: good job everyone!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

makes me feel like i'm fallin behind :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 6 2009, 09:40 AM~14110039
> *makes me feel like i'm fallin behind  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 5 2009, 09:01 PM~14108710
> *Your very welcome fellas it only took 1 1/2 hrs but it made my day go by quicker at work....... i just hope everyone see's this and starts putting in work....... GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!!!!!!! by the way..............after looking at eveyones ride it made me feel like putting in some time on my impala.......
> *


Hey primo!!, where is mines???? Oh yeah, just opened my box


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

DAMMMMMMMMMM. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*got more work in*













































:420:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> *got more work in*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 02:25 AM~14110503
> *Hey primo!!, where is mines???? Oh yeah, just opened my box
> *


get to work mendigo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 05:25 AM~14110503
> *Hey primo!!, where is mines???? Oh yeah, just opened my box
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You'se a foo for that one!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

that slide show was good, thanks for the updates on everyone


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

got the body cleaned up and primered


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SOME PROGRESS.
























BODY EMBLEMS REMOVED AND READY 2 PAINT. ADDED ROCKER TRIM.  
















COLOR OF CHOICE. NOT A GOOD PIX.  
















.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

FINELY GOT STARTED :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 10:14 PM~14115951
> *FINELY GOT STARTED  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 he actually started its going to rain...... i better get back on the bench.......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 11:19 PM~14115982
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  he actually started its going to rain...... i better get back on the bench.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 10:21 PM~14115993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 xc xc


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 11:30 PM~14116040
> *xc xc
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

deammmn all those impalas look sweeet ass fuck keep it up guys


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 10:30 PM~14116040
> *xc xc
> *


MY BAD


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 10:30 PM~14116040
> *xc xc
> *


my bad i dropped my oj on my keyboard and i was cleaning it off i guess i must have hit enter lol. i was going to say we should up our bet what do you think???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 6 2009, 11:44 PM~14116134
> *my bad i dropped my oj on my keyboard and i was cleaning it off i guess i must have hit enter lol. i was going to say we should up our bet what do you think???
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN? LIKE WHAT??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 10:54 PM~14116185
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN? LIKE WHAT??
> *


okay forget the case of beer i say loser buys dodger vs sd padres tickets and beer?????? shouldnt be too expensive if you win ill go to san diego if i win you come up to la??????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 7 2009, 12:00 AM~14116208
> *okay forget the case of beer i say loser buys dodger vs sd padres tickets and beer?????? shouldnt be too expensive if you win ill go to san diego if i win you come up to la??????
> *


HAHA!! I DON'T LIKE SPORTS  NO DEAL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 11:02 PM~14116221
> *HAHA!! I DON'T LIKE SPORTS    NO DEAL
> *


crap then the loser comes to the winners home town to take them out for dinner and beer????????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 7 2009, 12:06 AM~14116232
> *crap then the loser comes to the winners home town to take them out for dinner and beer????????
> *


ONLY IF I CAN GO WHEN THEIRS A MEETING OR A SHOW. I SPENT $55 ON GAS THIS LAST TIME I WAS UP THEIR. :angry: IT'LL COST YOU $5 IN YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 6 2009, 11:10 PM~14116258
> *ONLY IF I CAN GO WHEN THEIRS A MEETING OR A SHOW. I SPENT $55 ON GAS THIS LAST TIME I WAS UP THEIR. :angry:  IT'LL COST YOU $5 IN YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *


so what your already saying im going to win??????? lol you think of something primo lets make it interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 7 2009, 12:13 AM~14116272
> *so what your already saying im going to win??????? lol you think of something primo lets make it interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WE'LL SEE PRIMO  HIT ME UP TOMORROW


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MORE PROGRESS. INSIDE OF UPTOP.








ENGINE.








HOOD.








CHASSIS.
















AND THE BODY. A SETBACK. :angry: 
































:angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well did a little more to the roof. chopped it, streched the back, & shorten the front. this is getting crazy. (I'll keep going tho primo  )


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 7 2009, 11:26 PM~14123357
> *Well did a little more to the roof. chopped it, streched the back, & shorten the front. this is getting crazy. (I'll keep going tho primo  )
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good dawg!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Chris, that shit is gonna be sick!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks dawgs! off to drink now :biggrin: laters!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

anyone buildin a 65 impala need chrome undies pm me im partin my 65 out


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

over 40 model builders in the build off and no progress pics :dunno:  
this post should be full of pics. :angry: *LETS SEE SUM PROGRESS!!!!!* 


and for the homies that posted thank u :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 8 2009, 07:05 PM~14125814
> *over 40 model builders in the build off and no progress pics :dunno:
> this post should be full of pics. :angry:        LETS SEE SUM PROGRESS!!!!!
> and for the homies that posted thank u :thumbsup:
> *


Just wait a lil bit. When my airbrush arrives I will go to countryside with VERY EVIL THINGS IN MY MIND!!! MUHAHAHAAA :guns: 







(I'm scared myself hno: )







:roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I put a lil paint on it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jun 8 2009, 08:09 PM~14126430
> *I put a lil paint on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jun 8 2009, 02:09 PM~14126430
> *I put a lil paint on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color on that big body Solo.... :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 8 2009, 09:05 AM~14125814
> *over 40 model builders in the build off and no progress pics :dunno:
> this post should be full of pics. :angry:        LETS SEE SUM PROGRESS!!!!!
> and for the homies that posted thank u :thumbsup:
> *


I know how you feel brother its kinda hard to get pumped up when everyone is holding out on their builds. i worked on my car for about 3 hrs last nite and got some good progress but i dont want to post anything cuz eveyone esle is holding back so why should i put what i have............I know i have only been really active on this forum and i dont consider myself one of the big dogs but i know i can hang with the best of them so biggs, roger, al, gseeds, and eveyone else its on.............LOL......... 











































damb undercovers talking shit huh but maybe ill get eveyone pumped and and posting up their builds........


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 7 2009, 08:10 PM~14120235
> *MORE PROGRESS.  INSIDE OF UPTOP.
> 
> 
> ...


 i hate when that happens :angry: nice chassis


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 8 2009, 12:39 PM~14126769
> *I know how you feel brother its kinda hard to get pumped up when everyone is holding out on their builds. i worked on my car for about 3 hrs last nite and got some good progress but i dont want to post anything cuz eveyone esle is holding back so why should i put what i have............I know i have only been really active on this forum and i dont consider myself one of the big dogs but i know i can hang with the best of them so biggs, roger, al, gseeds, and eveyone else its on.............LOL.........
> damb undercovers talking shit huh but maybe ill get eveyone pumped and and posting up their builds........
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?! THIS WAS SUPPOSE TO BE A PROGRESS THREAD TO SHOW WHAT YOU ARE BUILDING!! SO FAR THIER HAS ONLY BEEN ABOUT 7 TO 14 BUILDERS SHOWING THIER PROGRESS!! I NOW YOU WAN TO WIN THIS BUILD OFF GUY'S BUT YOU NEED TO BE MORE INVOLVED IN SHOWING US YOUR BUILDS!! SO I WILL ASK AGAIN TO THE BUILDERS WHO HAVE NOT SHOWN THIER WORK TO GET OFF THIER NALGAS AND POST UP PROGRESS PICS A.S.A.P!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

well after that rant i decided i would post up what i did yesterday and see who else would have the canicas to post up their progress..........


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i havent posted too much because ive been waiting for my 65 to come in the mail, well when i came home from work today their it was, so i will be posting from here on. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 8 2009, 01:56 PM~14127755
> *well after that rant i decided i would post up what i did yesterday and see who else would have the canicas to post up their progress..........
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT WE THE JUDGES ARE LOOKING FOR!! THANK YOU PRIMO!! NOW LETS SEE WHO ELSE WILL FOLLOW THE PICS YOU POSTED


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 8 2009, 11:58 AM~14127786
> *i havent posted too much because ive been waiting for my 65 to come in the mail, well when i came home from work  today their it was, so i will be posting from here on. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i better get back to my bench to cover that $hit i was talking huh lol...........


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 8 2009, 02:08 PM~14127120
> *I KNOW HUH!?!?! THIS WAS SUPPOSE TO BE A PROGRESS THREAD TO SHOW WHAT YOU ARE BUILDING!! SO FAR THIER HAS ONLY BEEN ABOUT 7 TO 14 BUILDERS SHOWING THIER PROGRESS!! I NOW YOU WAN TO WIN THIS BUILD OFF GUY'S BUT YOU NEED TO BE MORE INVOLVED IN SHOWING  US YOUR BUILDS!! SO I WILL ASK AGAIN TO THE BUILDERS WHO HAVE NOT SHOWN THIER WORK TO GET OFF THIER NALGAS AND POST UP PROGRESS PICS A.S.A.P!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats funny !!! I broke the body on mine and had to find and order another and I rec'd the new one in the mail today. thanks to bos82 :thumbsup: 
so I will show some progress pics soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

keep it up everybody, progress on the builds is all good! :thumbsup: 


here's a little of my progress........the dash is starting to take shape.










got the body sprayed, now it's waitin' for graphics and final clear...


















just a little to report but it's finally taken shape.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job trendsetta!!! your ride is looking very sharp!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ill have update pics tommorow,working on my trunk and interior!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 8 2009, 10:05 AM~14125814
> *over 40 model builders in the build off and no progress pics :dunno:
> this post should be full of pics. :angry:        LETS SEE SUM PROGRESS!!!!!
> and for the homies that posted thank u :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THANKS LADYS FOR THE UP DATES!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

STARTED WORK ON MY MOTOR MAN THIS WIRED DISTRIBUTOR IS A BITCH TO ASSEMBLE FIRST TIME DOING ONE :biggrin: NOT DONE YET JUS A LIL UPDATE FELLOW BUILDERS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 8 2009, 04:19 PM~14129888
> *THANKS LADYS FOR THE UP DATES!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


Less talking, more building!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 8 2009, 05:33 PM~14130028
> *Less talking, more building!!
> *


THATZ RIGHT MIJA!! GET YO A$$ TO BUILDING


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 8 2009, 04:37 PM~14130054
> *THATZ RIGHT MIJA!! GET YO A$$ TO BUILDING
> *


I'm telling your ass to get building!!! Get your ass to the bench & do something!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 8 2009, 05:40 PM~14130083
> *I'm telling your ass to get building!!! Get your ass to the bench & do something!!
> *


 :angry: DON'T EVERY YELL AT ME BISH!! JEW MUDDER PUCKER!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 8 2009, 04:14 PM~14128574
> *great job trendsetta!!! your ride is looking very sharp!!!!!
> *


Thanks man. preciate it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I was not liking the first divider shape that I made for the interior, so I cut it out and added this one. First time tryin ALL this stuff, but hey this build is fun as hell :biggrin:









Also, got the rear hatch working, so now it should be ready for paint. :uh: Just need a nice day, and some time to do it.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres where im at
undies on








motor wired and set
























interior done

































started on the trunk








just a little more detail left to do and shes done  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb rides are looking killer fellas..... that motor looks bad ass twinn


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

update for 62
did trunk pan








rebuilt the convert mount with better plastic. 








































made folding seats








reworked vert skeleton









now for a demo of the top, for all the peeps :biggrin: 

































































Is this a good enough update :biggrin: 
will do a tutorial on how to build top after contest


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 9 2009, 01:55 AM~14134983
> *update for 62
> did trunk pan
> 
> ...


Sikk Sikk work Dreamer...... I think I should bail with all these kick ass models going on here...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dont bail just dream


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 8 2009, 07:38 PM~14134800
> *heres where im at
> undies on
> 
> ...


i quit :angry: 
















































:biggrin: fukkin sick homie :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 8 2009, 12:59 PM~14127797
> *NOW THATS WHAT WE THE JUDGES ARE LOOKING FOR!! THANK YOU PRIMO!! NOW LETS SEE WHO ELSE WILL FOLLOW THE PICS YOU POSTED
> *



damn, wish i had 3 hours to build at work like some guys......  



but after 12 hour work day only have about an hour to work on every project trying to get done so.....

will post some later. Guess I missed that part in the rules..... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 8 2009, 11:37 PM~14135323
> *damn, wish i  had 3 hours to build at work like some guys......
> but after 12 hour work day only have about an hour to work on every project trying to get done so.....
> 
> ...


Don't get those big panties of yours in a bunch. I haven't posted progress yet either. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Builds look good!!!    

A general tip: Try to get rid of moldlines and parting lines like when you put seats together for instance.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 8 2009, 11:41 PM~14135358
> *Don't get those big panties of yours in a bunch. I haven't posted progress yet either. :biggrin:
> *



I'm wearing your favorite pair sweetie, and I thought you weren't gonna enter?

what you buildning? :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 8 2009, 10:37 PM~14135323
> *damn, wish i  had 3 hours to build at work like some guys......
> but after 12 hour work day only have about an hour to work on every project trying to get done so.....
> 
> ...



hey i was off yesterday i worked on it at home but i work from 8am tomorrow till 10pm so you know what ill be doing.......... :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2009, 12:44 AM~14135709
> *lookin good homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 9 2009, 12:18 AM~14135578
> *hey i was off yesterday i worked on it at home but i work from 8am tomorrow till 10pm so you know what ill be doing.......... :biggrin:
> *



calm down, why you think i was talking about you?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 



just been working on some other projects at the same time, still have lots of time to finish and post pics.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 8 2009, 10:38 PM~14134800
> *heres where im at
> undies on
> 
> ...


damn Twinn. 65 looking nice :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

damn you guys are going for blood !!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Jun 8 2009, 02:00 PM~14128420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 8 2009, 11:52 PM~14135439
> *Builds look good!!!
> 
> A general tip: Try to get rid of moldlines and parting lines like when you put seats together for instance.
> *


 :worship: 


:yes: 


i didnt wanna say it but i noticed that too in alotta builds even good ass builders do that :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> my kids mom SJ67IMPALA did the same to her 58 so i had to donate 1 of mine to her :angry: .shes messing that 1 up too :roflmao:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> hey I make no guarantees that I wont mess this one up too :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I am still messin with my broke azz impala. I am trying some stuff I have never really done before just to fix the thing. Here are my progress pics.

got the paint back off. Still need to sand down some more though. Both posts have now broken off.








Took a different impala and cut the small side window frames out. I did not use this impala body cause it would have required alot more work to make it look like the first one. 
















here are the posts. I am going to trim them up to fit the other pieces and get them back on tongiht. 








Hopefully this actually works. If not at least I tried. I will order another kit tomorrow if it dont work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Good job Patrick. I knew you would figure something out.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 09:58 AM~14138151
> *Good job Patrick. I knew you would figure something out.
> *


thanks man. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Well I am still messin with my broke azz impala. I am trying some stuff I have never really done before just to fix the thing. Here are my progress pics.
> 
> got the paint back off. Still need to sand down some more though. Both posts have now broken off.
> 
> ...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 25 2009, 02:25 AM~13988531
> *helping out brother biggs. :0  :biggrin:    now dunk that bad boy primo.......
> *


biggs got it on homies


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 9 2009, 11:10 AM~14138865
> *biggs got it on homies
> *


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*more done to it last nite* :biggrin: 





































almost there on the mods jus a few more todo.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 05:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR POSTING PICS OF YOUR WORK BRO!! BISH'N


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry to hear about the posts primo but fu-kit glue it back and keep going 





> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 03:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


great work on your ride bro that motor looks killer under your hood and your trunk is looking very smooooooooooth


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 04:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice work Homie...... liking that trunk, doing something close to that......


getting close to paint........ can't wait to see some color on that rag.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 9 2009, 07:46 AM~14136498
> *damn you guys are going for blood !!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: thats why i just got in this to get my ass building cause i knew people were gona do that


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 05:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love this one  

nice work so far


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 06:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats some sweet work! That trunk is super tight!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 03:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A BAD ASS CELEBRITY RIDE RIGHT THURR! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 07:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


62 looking great ! love the trunk !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Fixed the posts and everything. Just need to start paintin again here soon. Gonna try to finish up the engine soon too. I will post the engine up soon. Nothin special though.
















please let me know what you guys think and if I missed anything. thx.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 9 2009, 07:40 PM~14144378
> *Fixed the posts and everything. Just need to start paintin again here soon. Gonna try to finish up the engine soon too. I will post the engine up soon. Nothin special though.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. NICE JOB BROTHER


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 9 2009, 07:42 PM~14144421
> *LOOKS LIKE NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. NICE JOB BROTHER
> *


thanks man. It wasnt as tough as I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 9 2009, 07:43 PM~14144432
> *thanks man. It wasnt as tough as I thought it was gonna be.
> *


NOW DRY YOUR EYES AND GET YOUR ASS TO WORK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 9 2009, 07:42 PM~14144421
> *LOOKS LIKE NOTHING EVER HAPPENED. NICE JOB BROTHER
> *


X2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 9 2009, 07:44 PM~14144445
> *NOW DRY YOUR EYES AND GET YOUR ASS TO WORK
> *


lol. jerk!!!!! I will be putting some time in and finishing the engine tonight. then onto the exterior n shit.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 9 2009, 07:45 PM~14144452
> *X2
> *


thanks man!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just like the little engine that could. LOL Great work on fixing that Impala Patrick!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 07:54 PM~14144562
> *Just like the little engine that could. LOL Great work on fixing that Impala Patrick!
> *


Hahaha!!! Go to bed drunk ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 9 2009, 10:40 PM~14144378
> *Fixed the posts and everything. Just need to start paintin again here soon. Gonna try to finish up the engine soon too. I will post the engine up soon. Nothin special though.
> 
> 
> ...


Great Job on the fix Patrick!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 9 2009, 08:23 PM~14144921
> *Great Job on the fix Patrick!!
> *


thanks main!!!!!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*thanx everyone*

:wave:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 9 2009, 07:40 PM~14144378
> *Fixed the posts and everything. Just need to start paintin again here soon. Gonna try to finish up the engine soon too. I will post the engine up soon. Nothin special though.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya bro that is what I am talkin about nice save on the pilar looks good


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got a 302 put into the Curbside.. Just have to install some mounting brackets for it.
Sorry that the pic is blurry. Will have better pics of it tomorrow when the paint is done :biggrin:









:0 Sorry WRONG pic the first time....


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LIL MORE PROGRESS. SHOT ALL BODY PARTS WITH H.O.K BLACK BASE COAT








PAINTED BOTTOM HALF H.O.K GALAXY GREY AND TOP ORION SILVER








GOT THE ENGINE CLEARED . AND READY FOR CHROME AND BILLET 








ITS NOT A REAL GOOD PIC. DAMN SUN IS BEHIND THE CLOUDS
COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 10 2009, 12:22 AM~14145526
> *LIL MORE PROGRESS. SHOT ALL BODY PARTS WITH H.O.K BLACK BASE COAT
> 
> 
> ...


Good color combo on it Al...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks killer


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jun 9 2009, 09:24 PM~14145546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS BIGGS TURNED ME ON TO THE GALAXY GREY. ITS A REAL NICE COLOR.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 9 2009, 07:59 PM~14144626
> *Hahaha!!! Go to bed drunk ass!!! :biggrin:
> *


Jealous?? LMAO :biggrin: 
Started on the motor


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 9 2009, 09:22 PM~14145526
> *LIL MORE PROGRESS. SHOT ALL BODY PARTS WITH H.O.K BLACK BASE COAT
> 
> 
> ...



looking good AL :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 09:30 PM~14145610
> *Jealous?? LMAO :biggrin:
> 
> nope, i just started too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


looks good!

everyone else too!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sank you Danielsan


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 09:35 PM~14145667
> *Sank you Danielsan
> *


wax on wax off fucker!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 9 2009, 09:36 PM~14145686
> *wax on wax off fucker!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 9 2009, 05:33 PM~14142208
> *more done to it last nite :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 9 2009, 09:33 PM~14145642
> *looking good AL :0
> *



THANKS RAIDER. I GOTTA STEP UP MY GAME TO EARN MY RESPECT FROM ALL YOU BIG DOGS YA DIG


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Great job fellas, Diggin on the Interiors and those engines are lookin nice.
Great job on those A pillars on that Impala Patrick, Looks like it was'nt even brokin.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jun 9 2009, 08:54 PM~14145258
> *Hell ya bro that is what I am talkin about nice save on the pilar looks good
> *


thanks homie!!!. I think I need to redo some detail on the roof and trim of the posts but it should be ready for paint again in a couple of days.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 9 2009, 09:22 PM~14145526
> *LIL MORE PROGRESS. SHOT ALL BODY PARTS WITH H.O.K BLACK BASE COAT
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good dawg!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 9 2009, 10:03 PM~14146100
> *THANKS RAIDER. I GOTTA STEP UP MY GAME TO EARN MY RESPECT FROM ALL YOU BIG DOGS YA DIG
> *


You dont need to step up to earn it homie. Your builds are lookin top notch. Just do what you do and respect will come. I know I respect you for your builds and simply just being apart of this passion of building models man. Great work bro.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jun 9 2009, 10:55 PM~14146706
> *Great job fellas, Diggin on the Interiors and those engines are lookin nice.
> Great job on those A pillars on that Impala Patrick, Looks like it was'nt even brokin.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. Gotta get past them now though. Need to start workin on everything else. That set me back, but oh well. I figured it out.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

an update pic on the front working suspention still gotta add the tie rods and springs 
also cut the cylinders down and then some chrome and paint :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good news homies!  !!
My friend told me that airbrush has arrived(he ordered it, I dont have paypal) and he will send it to me tomorrow so it should be here in saturday or monday, so I can start to build my Impala too!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 9 2009, 09:40 PM~14145750
> *:banghead:  :thumbsup:
> *


hows your 64 coming along big guy :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Throw a glove or sock on that hand when you paint! Looks good, nice skirts 



> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 9 2009, 09:22 PM~14145526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 10 2009, 08:18 AM~14148176
> *Throw a glove or sock on that hand when you paint!  Looks good, nice skirts
> *




I THINK HE DOES HAVE A GLOVE ON!!! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 10 2009, 06:36 AM~14147603
> *Good news homies!  !!
> My friend told me that airbrush has arrived(he ordered it, I dont have paypal) and he will send it to me tomorrow so it should be here in saturday or monday, so I can start to build my Impala too!!
> *



I know you ready to get some buildin' goin'! :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 10 2009, 08:52 AM~14149032
> *I THINK HE DOES HAVE A GLOVE ON!!!  :0
> *



YA THEIR BLACK GLOVES. THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i have no idea wat that is inside tha cups.its dosnt look like that now


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Y'all are gettin' it done up in here! I'm waitin on more paint for the interiorand then I'll pick back up where I left off.  Builds are all fabulous so far!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 8 2009, 10:38 PM~14134800
> *heres where im at
> undies on
> 
> ...




i got to say this 1 fine mother :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Color is sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a little update on my 60 impala


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the rides lookin good fellas


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 06:24 PM~14154312
> *a little update on my 60 impala
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good primo!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> a little update on my 60 impala
> 
> 
> Dang homie you tryin' to shut the block down! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 05:44 PM~14154490
> *Looking good primo!!
> *


thank you primo im working on it!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> > a little update on my 60 impala
> > Dang homie you tryin' to shut the block down! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:15 PM~14154881
> *thank you primo im working on it!!!!!!!
> *


Come work on mines too!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 06:24 PM~14154988
> *Come work on mines too!! :biggrin:
> *


lol i would but we are in direct competition primo!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:33 PM~14155099
> *lol i would but we are in direct competition primo!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: it was worth a shot. I need to catch up too. I'm way behind  



Well got to go get some drinks tonight :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 06:36 PM~14155136
> *:biggrin: it was worth a shot. I need to catch up too. I'm way behind
> Well got to go get some drinks tonight :biggrin:
> *


hell ya you have to catch up dont be one of these guys that enters the build and doesnt finish cavron...................wait did i hear beers where are you going drinking mendigo dont even invite........ :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14155179
> *hell ya you have to catch up dont be one of these guys that enters the build and doesnt finish cavron...................wait did i hear beers where are you going drinking mendigo dont even invite........ :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




look who's talking!!! goes out drinking and doesn't invite :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 10 2009, 06:50 PM~14155300
> *look who's talking!!! goes out drinking and doesn't invite :0
> *


ya sucker you not me when we go drink you guys are already hammered lol wheres your progress pics at lol.........................


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14155179
> *hell ya you have to catch up dont be one of these guys that enters the build and doesnt finish cavron...................wait did i hear beers where are you going drinking mendigo dont even invite........ :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Haha!! Hey primo, let's take this into my topic. I font want anyones panties getting all in a bunch for talking on this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 06:24 PM~14154312
> *a little update on my 60 impala
> 
> 
> ...



damn, look at all this work in one month......

looking good


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14155339
> *ya sucker you not me when we go drink you guys are already hammered lol wheres your progress pics at lol.........................
> *


 will post tonight, just got home from work


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 10 2009, 06:56 PM~14155410
> *will post tonight, just got home from work
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14155374
> *Haha!! Hey primo, let's take this into my topic. I font want anyones panties getting all in a bunch for talking on this topic. :biggrin:
> *



ok, guess you two want your privacy, don't forget to send Richard flowers when your done with him....





:h5:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 10 2009, 07:59 PM~14155450
> *ok, guess you two want your privacy, don't forget to send Richard flowers when your done with him....
> :h5:
> *


Oh come on!! Don't be like that. You can come too!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 07:06 PM~14155530
> *Oh come on!! Don't be like that. You can come too!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

post up some progress now enough with the :rant: :rant: you too Chris :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 08:11 PM~14155583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> post up some progress now enough with the  :rant:  :rant: you too Chris  :biggrin:
> *


Primo, I'm at work! But oh well no beers for you now :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 07:15 PM~14155651
> *Primo, I'm at work! But oh well no beers for you now :biggrin:
> *


its all good im at work too and i forgot my model at home so i have nothing better to do except sitting here on my a$$ waiting for you guys to post some progress up lol.........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 10 2009, 08:20 PM~14155710
> *its all good im at work too and i forgot my model at home so i have nothing better to do except sitting here on my a$$ waiting for you guys to post some progress up lol.........
> *


Me too!! But primo, theirs a lot of us that HAVE to go out & have a drink or two dozen :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 08:23 PM~14155754
> *Me too!! But primo, theirs a lot of us that HAVE to go out & have a drink or two dozen  :biggrin:
> *



we will, there's always San Diego show, we'll be down on Friday and plan on going out drinking, so we can all get together and then at Santiago's place..... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 10 2009, 08:29 PM~14155830
> *we will, there's always San Diego show, we'll be down on Friday  and plan on going out drinking, so we can all get together and then at Santiago's place..... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup!! I have to start saving my pennies to have money for then :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 07:34 PM~14155902
> *Yup!! I have to start saving my pennies to have money for then  :biggrin:
> *



*X2*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM SLACKIN ON MY BUILD...DAMN COLD KICKIN MY A**,IM TRYIN TO GET THIS THING DONE!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOT A LIL FRAME WORK DONE TODAY








GETTING THE DASH PUT TOGETHER WITH A LIL BILLET AND PHOTO ETCH








PUT IN A LIL WORK ON THE ENGINE GOT IT WIRED FUEL FILTER PLUMMED 
STARTED FITTING MY BILLET PULLIES AND OIL FILTER
















HOPEFULLY PUTTIN IN ALL THIS WORK WILL PAY OFF AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's coming out very nice bro!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 10 2009, 08:57 PM~14156191
> *That's coming out very nice bro!!
> *


THANKS G.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Great job Al that 60 is coming out super clean brother!!!!! keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

There are some killer looking Impalas being built here.Great job so far everyone that is involved.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

A quick snap of the back seat and door panels


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

All the builds are looking GREAT! Tough competition out there!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 10 2009, 07:37 AM~14147945
> *hows your 64 coming along big guy :wave:
> *



truth is i havent done shit no time


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 10 2009, 12:08 PM~14150738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!! Looks sick man!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

undercover your whip is look good man. I like the detail do far. Cant wait to see some more of that bad biatch!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 10 2009, 08:55 PM~14156163
> *GOT A LIL FRAME WORK DONE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real good homie!!!! Great work!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Everyones rides are looking good. Honestly I haven't done much in the last week. This was the last week for schools around my way, which means they were ordering pizzas out the ass so I had to pull some serious hours to help out. On a good note, I have made nearly 300 in tips since Monday, where I would usually only make about 175-200 for the week :biggrin: going into my Toledo fund I guess


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well got more done to the body. Still needs a lot more  but heres the progress.
Let me know what you think


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real good dawg!!!! That is gonna be sick man.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job Chris!!!!! i just finished the other side of the rear suspention. ill post up pics in a bit.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a little past 12 Chris but here it is


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 11 2009, 01:05 AM~14158092
> *a little past 12 Chris but here it is
> 
> 
> ...


That's badass primo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 11 2009, 12:19 AM~14158124
> *That's badass primo! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you primo ill post some more up tomorrow!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 11 2009, 01:05 AM~14158092
> *a little past 12 Chris but here it is
> 
> 
> ...


like i said before homie!!! your detail with everything is great. lookin foward to seeing this one completed.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

some progress, almost finished with interior. somthing simple....











monitor in center colsole

















cut up parts box radiator to make new one...

















finishing up body .......... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

TribalDogg's update pics


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 11 2009, 06:58 AM~14158910
> *TribalDogg's update pics
> 
> 
> ...


whats that i see under the deck lid.i can see thru the tail lite hole. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 11 2009, 07:58 AM~14158910
> *TribalDogg's update pics
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THIS IS LOOKING SWEET BRO!! THE TRUNK IS KLEAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

boy yaw gotta a mofo sweatin'! keep it goin' homies sweet builds.


Here's some progress on my seats. Finally gott'em started.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow
Everybody is doing GREAT things

Ive been sanding moldlines and parting lines for days now 

more updates soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 11 2009, 12:21 AM~14157935
> *Well got more done to the body. Still needs a lot more   but heres the progress.
> Let me know what you think
> 
> ...


that is gonna be sweet as hell when it's done man, looks good! i love the wagons, but a two door... hell yah!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Chris, that wagon is turning out sweet!!!
All ya'll doin big thangs!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 11 2009, 06:13 PM~14164981
> *boy yaw gotta a mofo sweatin'! keep it goin' homies sweet builds.
> Here's some progress on my seats. Finally gott'em started.
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 31 2009, 01:44 AM~14050794
> *did the rims
> polished and painted
> 
> ...


hey nice work bro but tell me where did you get the wheels from im down in st. louis mo and i have never seen the spokes like that help me out in the $tl i saty buildind a low low i have some i would like to post up but dont know how


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 1 2009, 11:16 PM~14068154
> *Looks Good lil D. Nice work Bro.
> Thanks Fellas for the comments!  :biggrin:
> Not sure yet. I think I have a spare 283 layin around, but if I could find an LT1 like in the big body Imp, I'd put that in.
> ...


 nice trey homie didnt think any body was building any lo lows in missouri other than kc im in $tl mo where do you get your suppliesand wheels from ??


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

a update on lastnights work and tonights work

Last nights work :biggrin: 

bondo seats









glued motor and bondoed the motor, and cut of the oil filter for longer one.


















bondoed body to fix probs, and glue lines


























Tonight's work :0 

did trunk lid surround









cut side windows out









sanded bondo

















changed vent style to open









and hinged doors









got a couple days off coming up,hope to get some paint done.
hopefully another up date tommorow for you guys


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 2 2009, 11:59 AM~14070365
> *Everybody is doing GREAT things.....
> 
> Working on this Big Impala two door vert
> ...


Say homie thats a hot idea i love what u did !!!gotta show u some love from $tl. Mo. keep building and hope to see it finshied


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jun 11 2009, 07:32 PM~14165607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

great job fellas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great progress everyone. Alot of great things coming out of this thread!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jun 11 2009, 05:31 AM~14158778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rides are looking nice fellas. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is the progress for today


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE BRO!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

DAmn!!!! Lookin good homie!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys almost done with moch up ill start painting soon ........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just dont paint it pink.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2009, 10:42 PM~14168460
> *Just dont paint it pink.
> *


why not cavron now im going to paint it pink lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I bet.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2009, 10:45 PM~14168476
> *I bet.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. Seriously what color you gonna go with Primo??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2009, 10:51 PM~14168503
> *LOL. Seriously what color you gonna go with Primo??
> *


sitll not sure but i have white red green blue and black in mind so it will be a combo of a few of these or maybe not ????......red white green ???????? lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 11 2009, 11:54 PM~14168526
> *sitll not sure but i have white red green blue and black in mind so it will be a combo of a few of these or maybe not ????......red white green ???????? lol
> *


NO RED WHITE AND BLUE DAMNIT!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HAVE FUN AND PRANK YOUR FRIENDS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





AFTER A FEW LAUGHS GET BACK TO BUILDING PUCKERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy rydn in $TL_@Jun 11 2009, 10:09 PM~14167527
> *Say homie thats a hot idea i love what u did !!!gotta show u some love from $tl. Mo. keep building and hope to see it finshied
> *


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you homies know what this means?? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 12 2009, 04:29 AM~14169148
> *Do you homies know what this means?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That spraycans are history for you? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 12 2009, 06:29 AM~14169148
> *Do you homies know what this means?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Oh oh I know somebodys happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14166294
> *:worship:
> *



Thanks homie!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 12 2009, 02:53 PM~14169372
> *That spraycans are history for you? :biggrin:
> *


They were already history long time ago, but I still use their paint to spray thru airbrush :biggrin: . Motip gloss black is good to use under Alclad Chrome and that white paint is just in case, because I dont have much Tamiya white left. And also I'm almost out of airbrush primer so gotta spray some Motip primer thru airbrush :biggrin: . And that bottle is acetone to clean airbrush. And that big box is full of tools, I'm goin to countryside today and have a week-long(maybe two) model car building vacation :biggrin: .
So wish me luck, I think I come back next weekend to show some progress too  (I dont have computer there)


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 12 2009, 03:12 PM~14169412
> *:0  Oh oh I know somebodys happy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 12 2009, 04:29 AM~14169148
> *Do you homies know what this means?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bro


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES WHERE IM AT FELLAS

GOT THE DASH COMPLETE AND THE SWITCH BOX INSTALLED








GOT ALL THE INTERIOR DONE








MOTOR AND ALL PULLIES INSTALLED
















GOT THE REAR CYLINDERS MADE UP








REAR SUSPENSION WITH CYLINDERS INSTALLED
















FRONT SUSPENSION WITH CYLINDERS AND HARD LINES TO THE TRUNK








MOCK UP OF STANCE WITH DOORS HOOD AND TRUNK OPEN
































WELL FELLAS THATS WHERE IM AT AS FAR AS PROGRESS COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Good progress :biggrin: ; i was just rewriting a fact sheet on my '60 last night.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick work AJ, reminds me when I was working on my 59, how did all the jambs come out?


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 12 2009, 11:06 AM~14171432
> *Sick work AJ, reminds me when I was working on my 59, how did all the jambs come out?
> *


THANKS BRO. THEY CAME OUT GOOD . IM SURE A FEW MORE TRYS AND ILL HAVE IT DOWN


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great work on that 60 Al car is coming along pimp bro....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good AJ!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14166294
> *:worship:
> *


*X-2!!!* :0  :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I got a bit more done to it...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jun 12 2009, 11:57 AM~14171986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 12 2009, 12:35 PM~14172889
> *I got a bit more done to it...
> 
> 
> ...


car is looking good Tonio!!!!!!

All the cars are coming out clean fellas keep up the great work and keep us posted on progress!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 12 2009, 04:20 PM~14173380
> *car is looking good Tonio!!!!!!
> 
> All the cars are coming out clean fellas keep up the great work and keep us posted on progress!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man!! I'm really enjoying seein' all these bad-ass builds goin' on!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> HERES WHERE IM AT FELLAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 12 2009, 03:35 PM~14172889
> *I got a bit more done to it...
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I'm talkin' bout!!! that's one clean Imp!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

MAN IM HATEIN I DIDNT SEE THIS TOPIC!!! I HAVE TWO IMPALAS. THAT IVE BEEN WORKIN ON THATS VERY DETAIL WIT PICS!!..... WELL IM SURE ITS WAY TOO LATE TO JOIN BUT WILL IT BE OK IF I WUZ TO POST BOTH MY IMPALAS BUILDS IN HERE??( NO HYDROS SETUPS.LOL. JUST STRAIGHT MODELS)


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

im wait on a go or a no


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 12 2009, 06:23 PM~14175260
> *im wait on a go or a no
> *


Can't homie. It's a build off. Theirs a impala fest you can post in or start a topic for your self.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks... well i tried rite


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY IMPALA BUILD...THE INTERIOR!</span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00652.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00651.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>COMMENTS WELCOMED!*


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

love the donk bro, Mmmmmmmmmm :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh jeez, now Im hungry. LOL
Interior looks good Mark!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry, no update for tonight was busy.
















was to hot to stay at home was 29 out there today so the family went to the lake.back to work on the model tomorrow.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 12 2009, 06:16 PM~14175612
> *A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY IMPALA BUILD...THE INTERIOR!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00652.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG00651.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


just lookin at that gave me a sugar rush....QUICK! SOMEBODY INJECT ME WITH MY INSULIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All those Impala's are lookin bad ass!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez, I'm tryin!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

keep thee Impalas comin' homies they all lookin' good! :thumbsup: 



got a little progress done on my interior.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm that looks nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 12 2009, 09:48 PM~14176726
> *keep thee Impalas comin' homies they all lookin' good! :thumbsup:
> got a little progress done on my interior.
> 
> ...


Thats clean as fuck!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man there are some great pic up in here from today. Marky lovin the candy car!!! AJ128 lookin sick with that detail homie. Trensettta you got some great skillz man. Sweetdreamer..... I am jealous damnit!!!!! hahaha. Tonio your ride is looki real clean man!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

well I finally got around to finishing the engine. I dont know a ton about them and have never tried the wiring before, but here is what I came up with for my Impala.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that looks good from here bro!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 13 2009, 01:44 AM~14177823
> *that looks good from here bro!!!!!
> *


thanks man. On to redo the body again this weekend.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks fellas for the comps.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 13 2009, 03:44 AM~14177823
> *that looks good from here bro!!!!!
> *


*X-2!!!*


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

nice work guys thanx for the updates on ur build


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 13 2009, 12:48 AM~14177727
> *well I finally got around to finishing the engine. I dont know a ton about them and have never tried the wiring before, but here is what I came up with for my Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


motor looks clean bro
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Patrick That shit is lookin good.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

CAN ANYONE BE IN THIS BUILDOFF.  :yes: :no:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 13 2009, 09:00 PM~14181908
> *CAN ANYONE BE IN THIS BUILDOFF.    :yes:  :no:
> *


yes, but the entery deadline may have passed


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 13 2009, 06:00 PM~14181908
> *CAN ANYONE BE IN THIS BUILDOFF.    :yes:  :no:
> *



yeah anyone can be in the build off, just post your starting kit or build, deadline is July 3 at midnight :biggrin: 

jump in if you want


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW!! MORE BUILDER'S :biggrin: I THIS IS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 13 2009, 07:20 PM~14182373
> *yeah anyone can be in the build off, just post your starting kit or build, deadline is July 3 at midnight :biggrin:
> 
> jump in if you want
> *


Badgas....Jump in. I need an initial pic of your kit. also year and stuff so I can add the information to my list. Just post it up homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comps on the engine. It was fun to do for the first time.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey fellas, I gotta put my buildoff entry on hold due to a few personal issues I need to sort out plus we have a trip planned to Ohio this week and next. I'm definitely gonna finish it but I won't make the deadline.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14185683
> *Hey fellas, I gotta put my buildoff entry on hold due to a few personal issues I need to sort out plus we have a trip planned to Ohio this week and next. I'm definitely gonna finish it but I won't make the deadline.
> *


4 realz man???? damn. well just finish the thang though homie. I was lookin foward to seein yours.


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a question, What do you guys use for mirrors in the interior?


The build look great btw!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14185683
> *Hey fellas, I gotta put my buildoff entry on hold due to a few personal issues I need to sort out plus we have a trip planned to Ohio this week and next. I'm definitely gonna finish it but I won't make the deadline.
> *


well sorry to hear that , like the others say finish it when you can


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Rides looking good up in here ill have updated pics tonite!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Little up date on the 62

Started on front suspension

















Started the spare tire holder









A quik mock up of car  :0 
got all the doors, hood, and trunk hinged


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Sick work from everybody......... uffin: 




Working on this Big Imp . 

Trunk setup 

Suspension Bulldog style

Thinking about making this Ragtop a clean luxury light color


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 14 2009, 12:54 PM~14186636
> *Sick work from everybody......... uffin:
> Working on this Big Imp .
> 
> ...


Looks great Roy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 14 2009, 11:50 AM~14185683
> *Hey fellas, I gotta put my buildoff entry on hold due to a few personal issues I need to sort out plus we have a trip planned to Ohio this week and next. I'm definitely gonna finish it but I won't make the deadline.
> *



good luck with you issues bro. we'll be waitin' on you Impala(it's clean!)


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Jun 14 2009, 01:24 PM~14186172
> *I have a question, What do you guys use for mirrors in the interior?
> The build look great btw!!!
> *


I use chrome pinstripping tape for real cars.


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 14 2009, 01:25 PM~14186785
> *I use chrome pinstripping tape for real cars.
> *


huh, never thought of that. Thats a good idea, thanks bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



        

wow


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 07:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




ANOTHER BEAUTY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one hell of a paint job!!! Great work!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one hell of a paint job!!! Great work!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 11 2009, 12:21 AM~14157935
> *Well got more done to the body. Still needs a lot more   but heres the progress.
> Let me know what you think
> 
> ...


REAL NICE PRIMO WHERE THE THE 13 X-LACE HAHA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Working on the engine for mine. Ill have pics up later tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 04:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



wow great job on the paint job Gary its looking insane i cant wait to see it with bmf and clear


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2009, 08:21 PM~14190804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great job pan bimbo keep it coming!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Great job Gary! Ol' school, I like the a-symetry in the pattern.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looks good Gary. What did you use for the lace pattern?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lookin really clean, like the old school look. :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homies keep pics coming, real clean love it!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Gseeds that paint is sick as hell man. Great work bro. 
James your engine is clean man. Great work on that too homie. 
Sweetdreamer I cannot wait to see that suspension workin in action homie!!!!
Great work everyone!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14188042
> *ok i foumd some time today to sit down and get some paint work done, it seems lately ive always got somthing to do !!!!! but what i want to do,build models !!!!!
> i had already primer the 66 this week,so all that it needed was some paint, pearl white base and some candys, still need to bmf it and clear coat,ill try tomarrow to get that done and post more photos,hope youu all like it !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELL FELLAS I GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE .
HERES THE SET UP








AND HERE SHE IS DONE








































COMMENTS WELCOME


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Great Color on here AL. I like the stance too!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

!WOW! That's kick ass AL! Awesome work!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

sick gunmetal color! good work


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, great work!!! I got my major issue sorted out so we're still goin' to Ohio and Hopefully we'll come back in enough time so I can finish my entry.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ill have finished pics of mine later on!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Whats the rules for the buildoff. I have the revell 1960 imp. not verse at iowrider and from the rides i seen it may be best to be on the outside looking in. :yes: :no:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*CAN WE GET SUM PROGRESS PIX BEFORE A BUILD IS FINISHED*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 15 2009, 05:23 PM~14199119
> *CAN WE GET SUM PROGRESS PIX BEFORE A BUILD IS FINISHED
> *


X2

I'll have an update here in a bit. Dealt with computer issues and my girl and I just bought a truck so I had to take her out for a spin. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> WELL FELLAS I GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE .
> HERES THE SET UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's some more work done on the motor. Still not done with it yet.
I knew there was gonna be some engine clearance issues. I got a plan for that.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 05:51 PM~14199443
> *X2
> 
> I'll have an update here in a bit. Dealt with computer issues and my girl and I just bought a truck so I had to take her out for a spin.  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so I got the paint all done. It will get cleared tomorrow :biggrin: 
Now just need suspension, windows, and interior finished! Hope ya like.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 15 2009, 06:48 PM~14199952
> *Ok, so I got the paint all done. It will get cleared tomorrow :biggrin:
> Now just need suspension, windows, and interior finished! Hope ya like.
> 
> ...


LOOKIN NICE SCUR-RAPE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Trendsetta- your shit is clean and looks bad azz man. Great work. James you are throwin down on the engine. Scur-rape-init that whip looks sick man. AJ...of course.... more bad azz work homie. Everyone is doing great here. I am gonna throw down on some paint tomorrow and maybe tonight.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 15 2009, 01:17 PM~14197007
> *Whats the rules for the buildoff. I have the revell 1960 imp. not verse at iowrider and from the rides i seen it may be best to be on the outside looking in. :yes:  :no:
> *


Hey Patrick i think you better address this not sure if you saw it but since you started the build off help a brother out............... 

and Badgas i hope you join in brother would love to see what you come up with!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 15 2009, 07:36 PM~14200493
> *Hey Patrick i think you better address this not sure if you saw it but since you started the build off help a brother out...............
> 
> and Badgas i hope you join in brother would love to see what you come up with!!!
> *


Oh yeam man. I posted up a reply to him bro. I told him to join in and post up some initial pics. Badgas you are more than welcome homie!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

everyone lookin good!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 15 2009, 03:48 PM~14199952
> *Ok, so I got the paint all done. It will get cleared tomorrow :biggrin:
> Now just need suspension, windows, and interior finished! Hope ya like.
> 
> ...


shit looks pretty damn good homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 15 2009, 06:40 PM~14199882
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


Check my build thread homie for the pics.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks G, Al, and Pat for the comments... Means alot guys. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 15 2009, 08:48 PM~14199952
> *Ok, so I got the paint all done. It will get cleared tomorrow :biggrin:
> Now just need suspension, windows, and interior finished! Hope ya like.
> 
> ...



THAT CAME OUT SWEEEEEEET BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 15 2009, 08:02 PM~14200803
> *THAT CAME OUT SWEEEEEEET BRO!
> *


X2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14200803
> *THAT CAME OUT SWEEEEEEET BRO!
> *



Thanks D and DC...... I appreciate the comments :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 15 2009, 09:48 PM~14199952
> *Ok, so I got the paint all done. It will get cleared tomorrow :biggrin:
> Now just need suspension, windows, and interior finished! Hope ya like.
> 
> ...


wagon is looking great,as are all the builds !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 15 2009, 08:48 PM~14199952
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASSSSS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MARKY MARK IS DONE!!!!!!!ENJOY THE PICS HOMIES....COMMENTS WELCOMED...GOOD OR BAD!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good Mark... Is the M&M for Marky Mark? :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 15 2009, 07:29 PM~14201192
> *Looks good Mark... Is the M&M for Marky Mark? :roflmao:
> *


THATS RIGHT...I USED TO OWN A BIKE SHOP CALLED M&MS CYCLERY! AND IT STOOD FOR MARKY MARK! YOUR WAGON IS SICK BRO!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Bro. Just tryin my best... I am still a newbie to this stuff. Learnin a LOT here from some good ass builders... this was actually MY first ever body work...


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2009, 08:25 PM~14201119
> *MARKY MARK IS DONE!!!!!!!ENJOY THE PICS HOMIES....COMMENTS WELCOMED...GOOD OR BAD!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS DOPE MARK. YOULL BE RUNNIN OVER THEM TANKS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2009, 08:25 PM~14201119
> *MARKY MARK IS DONE!!!!!!!ENJOY THE PICS HOMIES....COMMENTS WELCOMED...GOOD OR BAD!
> 
> 
> ...


that came out real nice homie


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lowridermodels the m&m mobile looks cool, good show with staying with you own ideas.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 15 2009, 09:31 PM~14201237
> *THATS RIGHT...I USED TO OWN A BIKE SHOP CALLED M&MS CYCLERY! AND IT STOOD FOR MARKY MARK! YOUR WAGON IS SICK BRO!
> *


OOOOHHHH!! I THOUGHT IT WAS FOR " MAS MAMON!!" :biggrin: WAY TO GO ALFAMALE!!!! LOOKS KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Updates on the Big body Imp  
I,m waiting for my Champagne Pearl paint.

made a booty kit myself and hope i will get my convertible boot from Beto to finish this .......... uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 16 2009, 02:11 AM~14203907
> *Updates on the Big body Imp
> I,m waiting for my Champagne Pearl paint.
> 
> ...


That is lookin clean as fuck!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

DJ-ROY that is lookin real good man. Cant wait to see it with some paint!!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jun 15 2009, 08:25 PM~14201119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more done to mine. 
Not bad for a first time doin this. Only went through 2 hoods. LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That shit looks real sick James. Great job with that one homie!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Patrick. I still think it looks kinda retarded, but at least it has a hood coming and whoever drives this can see without any problems. LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

The cars are looking good fellas 

marky mark the m&m car is making me want to get im my car and buy a big ass bag of m&m and watch talladega nights which brings me to you ricky bobby wonderbread looks like you took the motor out of the car you used in the movie while filming talladega nights and made a racecar out of your impala.........shake and bake baby!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Richard. You know how us crazy white boys are. LOL


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

any one got some pumps 4 sale or that would let me have i mould appreciate it  ????????????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jun 16 2009, 10:11 AM~14206650
> *any one got some pumps 4 sale or that would let me have i mould appreciate it   ????????????
> *


bro i know your new around here so next time you want to post up stuff like this you can put it here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=324506&st=8780


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 16 2009, 11:36 AM~14206940
> *bro i know your new around here so next time you want to post up stuff like this you can put it here
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=324506&st=8780
> *


 thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Jun 16 2009, 10:46 AM~14207051
> *thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


no problem


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 11:08 AM~14206002
> *Got some more done to mine.
> Not bad for a first time doin this. Only went through 2 hoods. LOL
> 
> ...


HHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS WICKED RICKY BOBBY


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 16 2009, 02:25 PM~14208533
> *HHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS WICKED RICKY BOBBY
> *


X-2 BROTHER. 
AKA. RICKY BOBBY AKA. WONDERBREAD. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. Thanks bro!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im waiting on paint and some other goodies but i will finish this build :biggrin: every bodys rides are looking awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im not in this but could i post pics of my 67


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 16 2009, 05:34 PM~14210134
> *im not in this but could i post pics of my 67
> *


 :uh: build off pics only. You have your own topic for your pics.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2009, 03:03 PM~14208854
> *X-2 BROTHER.
> AKA. RICKY BOBBY AKA. WONDERBREAD.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: do the ricky bobby :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 16 2009, 03:03 PM~14208854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

*more progress pics*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking Good SJ...  Nice job on the engine!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 16 2009, 06:18 PM~14211166
> *:biggrin: do the ricky bobby :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *












SHAKE AND BAKE!!!!! now get back to building cabrones!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 PM~14213270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

glad you guys liked it.... i needed a little break from my ride but back to it lol......


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Started work on my 60 imp. have a lots to do to ketchup :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sj67impala_@Jun 16 2009, 08:13 PM~14212671
> *more progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


motor looks really good bro!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hahahahaaaa you crazy FUCKERS!!! Hell yeah wonderbread! At least were famous bro!!!!!! Hahahahaaaa shake and bake NICCAS!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 16 2009, 09:13 PM~14213443
> *Started work on my 60 imp. have a lots to do to ketchup :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your off to a great start badgas!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 16 2009, 11:13 PM~14213443
> *Started work on my 60 imp. have a lots to do to ketchup :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


WELCOME TO THE FUN!!!!! GLAD TO SEE YOU FINALLY POSTED UP YOUR BUILD!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14213270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 PM~14213270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14213270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HHMMM!! NO COMMENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight well. I did some work on the paint today. Hope you all like it. I know there are some areas that need to be touched up, but I will get to them. It will be much more clean and on point in the end. Also I have two different sets of rims posted up on this. Not sure which ones to use. Might just wait until the end to pick. :biggrin: 
































did the black, then taped off the black with the ripped up edges. did the white. then cut all of the tape pieces out. then the red was done. after that I taped off the rest of the car except for what was gonna be blue, found some star stickers and then hit it up with the paint.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 17 2009, 12:10 AM~14214254
> *Aight well. I did some work on the paint today. Hope you all like it. I know there are some areas that need to be touched up, but I will get to them. It will be much more clean and on point in the end. Also I have two different sets of rims posted up on this. Not sure which ones to use. Might just wait until the end to pick. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN THAT'S PRETTY SICK DAWG. JUST CLEAN IT UP A BIT & YOU GOT IT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks man. Yeah I got a little detail work left on it, but I think it came out great. thanks again man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 17 2009, 01:10 AM~14214254
> *Aight well. I did some work on the paint today. Hope you all like it. I know there are some areas that need to be touched up, but I will get to them. It will be much more clean and on point in the end. Also I have two different sets of rims posted up on this. Not sure which ones to use. Might just wait until the end to pick. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY KOOL IDEA BRO!! LIKE CHR1S SAID" JUST KLEAN IT UP A BIT AND IT'S DONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 17 2009, 12:53 AM~14214424
> *VERY KOOL IDEA BRO!! LIKE CHR1S SAID" JUST KLEAN IT UP A BIT AND IT'S DONE!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah gotta figure out some of the fixes needed for it, but shouldnt be too tough. Got a great idea for the interior and trunk too. It will be a great build. Thanks for the comps man. means alot.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

WWWAAAZZZZUUUP HOMIES! :biggrin: 
came home for a second to take my chrome parts, but I'll show some old progress pics from my phone, looks way better in person. And it's getting ready on few days


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great man. Good job. Glad you chose to stay in the buildoff.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 17 2009, 10:04 AM~14214459
> *Looks great man. Good job. Glad you chose to stay in the buildoff.
> *


Thanks bro!  
Its almost done, needs only some chrome parts and some lil work with interior and body polishing and its done! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome impalas in here!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 16 2009, 09:13 PM~14213443
> *Started work on my 60 imp. have a lots to do to ketchup :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


oooh shit, this is gonna be good :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Jun 17 2009, 01:03 AM~14214453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SJ67IMPALA* is a female
:roflmao: its my kids mom hno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*SJ67IMPALA* is a female
:roflmao: its my kids mom hno:

Im very sorry about that great job SJ67IMPALA!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 17 2009, 12:49 AM~14214409
> *:0  DAMN THAT'S PRETTY SICK DAWG. JUST CLEAN IT UP A BIT & YOU GOT IT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 THATS NICE BRO


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice flag bos, looks cool.
Siim that paint looks good, nice pattern.
welcome badgas, nice doors dont see that to often on a old car


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

progress lookin good fellas :thumbsup: 

mark and aj your builds came out nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

patterns came out good siim  


got some progress pics of my 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Borther this build is lookin sick ! very nice all around !


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 17 2009, 04:35 PM~14220902
> *progress lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:
> 
> mark and aj your builds came out nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 17 2009, 07:35 PM~14220902
> *progress lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:
> 
> mark and aj your builds came out nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


man this so f''n nice !!!!! wow !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 17 2009, 04:03 AM~14214453
> *WWWAAAZZZZUUUP HOMIES! :biggrin:
> came home for a second to take my chrome parts, but I'll show some old progress pics from my phone, looks way better in person. And it's getting ready on few days
> 
> ...


slim, looking good bro, nice paint !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 17 2009, 03:10 AM~14214254
> *Aight well. I did some work on the paint today. Hope you all like it. I know there are some areas that need to be touched up, but I will get to them. It will be much more clean and on point in the end. Also I have two different sets of rims posted up on this. Not sure which ones to use. Might just wait until the end to pick. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bos, nice paint man,cant wait to see this done !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 01:08 PM~14206002
> *Got some more done to mine.
> Not bad for a first time doin this. Only went through 2 hoods. LOL
> 
> ...


i diggin this one !! cant wait !!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 17 2009, 01:35 PM~14220902
> *progress lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:
> 
> mark and aj your builds came out nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


goddamm..... :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 17 2009, 06:50 PM~14221524
> *goddamm.....  :0  :0
> *


X2! every1s builds r lookin great tho. this is gonna be a hard 1 to judge. wish i could have got in on it....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 17 2009, 06:35 PM~14220902
> *progress lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:
> 
> mark and aj your builds came out nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



Daaam bro that is killa! that classic lookin interior is sweet! I also love you engine and it's set-up :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

well ive been draging my feet, but i did get the 66 bmf and cleared today !! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jun 17 2009, 05:36 PM~14221406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that paint job is outrageous!! Just all around beautiful.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE RIDES FELLAS PANCHO THAT SHIT IS DOPE AND GARY , WELL YOU KNOW YOUR WORK IS OFF THE HOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks good Gary. Go with the supremes. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 17 2009, 05:09 PM~14223137
> *well ive been draging my feet, but i did get the 66 bmf and cleared today !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


goddamm..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 17 2009, 04:35 PM~14220902
> *progress lookin good fellas  :thumbsup:
> 
> mark and aj your builds came out nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Looks damn stylish!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing Stuff everybody ......  

Gold /Champagne done


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 17 2009, 10:09 PM~14223137
> *well ive been draging my feet, but i did get the 66 bmf and cleared today !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOVIN IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 18 2009, 01:14 AM~14225760
> *Amazing Stuff everybody ......
> 
> Gold /Champagne done
> ...


Looks Great Man!!!!!!!! likin it alot homie!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you AJ128, SweeDreamer, GSeeds for the comps. Didnt want to let the comments go without a response. James thank you too.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 18 2009, 02:24 AM~14225903
> *Looks Great Man!!!!!!!! likin it alot homie!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie
I appreciate that


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 18 2009, 02:24 AM~14225903
> *Looks Great Man!!!!!!!! likin it alot homie!!!!
> *


X2!! Looks nice and clean!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 17 2009, 08:09 PM~14223137
> *well ive been draging my feet, but i did get the 66 bmf and cleared today !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the that :thumbsup: it looks like it has a snake skin kinda look in the paint


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the cars are looking great fellas!!!!!!!!! Gary that paint job is off the hook and pancho and djroy your rides are looking very clean keep up the great work!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 17 2009, 07:09 PM~14223137
> *well ive been draging my feet, but i did get the 66 bmf and cleared today !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn gary i see ou haven't lost you're touch homie keep it up


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Trying to build a 1960 impala long body roadster with the 87 buick grand national eng.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

those motors look good in most anything! i have one in my 80 monte, took a lot of trimming to get it in there right..but it looks good!and so does urs!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so far so good badgas!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 18 2009, 05:39 PM~14231156
> *Trying to build a 1960 impala long body roadster with the 87 buick grand national eng.
> 
> 
> ...



I see one killa roadster comin'! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 18 2009, 04:02 PM~14231380
> *I see one killa roadster comin'! :biggrin:
> *


nice roadster, badgas :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin: 

everybodys builds lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

A little more on the 62

Started on front suspension.

cut off A arms, and cleaned them up.









Mounted cross bars, and drilled out holes.









Built mounts









Mounted A arms

























Connected the A arms together
A little show of them working



























Hinged glove box, and filled the hole that i made cutting off the oil filter

















Hope i can get some paint on this in the next week.










*By the way Everyones cars are looking good, there is some killer paint on them.  


*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 18 2009, 07:17 PM~14232259
> *A little more on the 62
> 
> Started on front suspension.
> ...



Thats some good craftsmanship! What color you got comin' ?


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

sj67 ready for paint!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 18 2009, 05:39 PM~14231156
> *Trying to build a 1960 impala long body roadster with the 87 buick grand national eng.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gonna be sweet!! 

Everyones doing a great job!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

well this is how far i got tonite, got the frame with wheels mounted, made a set of 60's style bellflower pipes for it,next is a dounut steering wheel that i got from tru scale which i also got the wheels and tires from, thanks again eric!! and i think im going to make a color bar for under the dash and some rabit ears. will post more pictures as soon as i get along. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

:0 Nice Badseed! Comin along reaaal nice man!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14234211
> *well this is how far i got tonite, got the frame with wheels mounted, made a set of 60's style bellflower pipes for it,next is a dounut steering wheel that i got from tru scale which i also got the wheels and tires from, thanks again eric!! and i think im going to make a color bar for under the dash and some rabit ears. will post more pictures  as soon as i get along. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


old school style lookin bad ass!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 18 2009, 06:57 PM~14233328
> *Thats some good craftsmanship! What color you got comin' ?
> *


i got a home grown teal mix with hope fully a few patterns , and a wild cloth convertible top for it


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

gseeds those pipes are cool looking real good :worship: :worship:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

look in sweet fellas... i just put some paint on my 60 wagon should have some progress pics up tommorrow.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj67impala_@Jun 18 2009, 07:02 PM~14233364
> * sj67  ready for paint!!!
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sj67impala_@Jun 18 2009, 10:02 PM~14233364
> * sj67  ready for paint!!!
> 
> 
> ...



i dig 58's !! cant wait for this one !! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 18 2009, 09:10 PM~14234592
> *i dig 58's !! cant wait for this one !! :biggrin:
> *


im trying to get her to go old skool on it...purple pearl with a silver metal flake roof :biggrin:


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

sj67 pic ready for paint the other pic for got to put the doors on!


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

everyones cars are coming along they all look good!!!!!!!!!!!Everyone keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I wasn't going to finish my wagon cause it was giving me too much problems, but I said fuck it and got to working on it. I had to get rid of all the brittle lil parts like the window pillars and replace them with plastic strips. here is where I am at right now. I ran out of some styrene that's needed to finish the wagon so i got to pick some more up tomorrow. 


































the paint will be something simple... :biggrin: 



If you believe that you are crazyier then I am.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real nice Biggs. I wish I owuld have thought of that when trying to fix the damn pillars on my 64. o well. You have taught me something else. thx!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 18 2009, 10:49 PM~14235624
> *I wasn't going to finish my wagon cause it was giving me too much problems, but I said fuck it and got to working on it. I had to get rid of all the brittle lil parts like the window pillars and replace them with plastic strips. here is where I am at right now. I ran out of some styrene that's needed to finish the wagon so i got to pick some more up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Biggs  , What thickness r those strips u used??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 18 2009, 11:03 PM~14235750
> *Looking good Biggs   , What thickness r those strips u used??
> *


thank's homies.
the stryene I use is this one.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Gary your ride is looking very pimp im doing a 60s style 60 impala as well... i was going to do the side pipes as well on my ride but im going back and forth with a custom exaust??????? still up in the air

Primo your wagon is looking pimp the doors look really good even better than the pics i got on my phone.. cant wait to see it tomorrow..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the rides look clean! I'm bustin out a new build for the show on saturday,hopefully everyone in mcba that's there will like it!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 18 2009, 10:49 PM~14235624
> *I wasn't going to finish my wagon cause it was giving me too much problems, but I said fuck it and got to working on it. I had to get rid of all the brittle lil parts like the window pillars and replace them with plastic strips. here is where I am at right now. I ran out of some styrene that's needed to finish the wagon so i got to pick some more up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait the paint will be Sick .......


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I like every build in this build off ....  





my ride : Impala Big Body vert

Several layers of Pearl Champagne Gold ,Clear {x6} :0 

Some Gold BMF foil

Stripes on hood and trunk sprayed in Aluminium Gold with lots of pearl clear on the Stripes 

Pumps under glass ....  

gonna flock some more also


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> I like every build in this build off ....
> my ride : Impala Big Body vert
> 
> Several layers of Pearl Champagne Gold ,Clear {x6} :0
> ...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice job Mr Biggs, learned some thing new, cant wait for the paint.
SJ67 looking good.
DJ Roy that paint is like glass, good job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the hood in primer, but needs a little more work before I can paint it the final color.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the rides are coming out nice.  
I got more work done on the wagon, and in primer. It's still needs alot of more work.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!! THEIRS SOME VERY GOOD PROGRESS GOING ON


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2009, 01:54 PM~14240155
> *Got the hood in primer, but needs a little more work before I can paint it the final color.
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD BRO!! WORK ON SANDING IT DOWN AND GETTING EVERYTHING SMOOTH AND THEN SHOT THAT BISH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 19 2009, 05:33 PM~14242097
> *All the rides are coming out nice.
> I got more work done on the wagon, and in primer. It's still needs alot of more work.
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BIG BRO!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN IT'S FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am just posting up to let you all know that on July 2nd I will post a new thread for everyone to post their completed builds. There have been many people hittin me up about a new thread for just pics of start and finish progess. I will also write what shoudl be included. Like some progress pics and stuff like that. I figured the 2nd will be enough time. Thats 2 full days. Keep an eye out around then so you can post up your pics. thx. This will also make it alot easier for the judges.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 19 2009, 08:03 PM~14242877
> *Hey everyone. I am just posting up to let you all know that on July 2nd I will post a new thread for everyone to post their completed builds. There have been many people hittin me up about a new thread for just pics of start and finish progess. I will also write what shoudl be included. Like some progress pics and stuff like that. I figured the 2nd will be enough time. Thats 2 full days. Keep an eye out around then so you can post up your pics. thx. This will also make it alot easier for the judges.
> *



Thanks !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 19 2009, 06:03 PM~14242877
> *Hey everyone. I am just posting up to let you all know that on July 2nd I will post a new thread for everyone to post their completed builds. There have been many people hittin me up about a new thread for just pics of start and finish progess. I will also write what shoudl be included. Like some progress pics and stuff like that. I figured the 2nd will be enough time. Thats 2 full days. Keep an eye out around then so you can post up your pics. thx. This will also make it alot easier for the judges.
> *


Tell them fool's to quit crying and just build. If they would build like they complain their ride would be done already. That's just my 2 cents.  :biggrin: 

Here is the body ready for paint, all I need to do is finish the doors and a few more odds and end's.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAYUMMMM THAT LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2009, 07:00 PM~14243309
> *DAYUMMMM THAT LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!!!!
> *


Gracias My brother.  

I like the way your's is coming out tabien. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I appreciate that bro!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

A update on the 62 

Got first coat of paint on car.



















and painted the convertible frame










and painted miscellaneous parts


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

dam video


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

show off :biggrin: 
looks real good biggs
cant wait to see all doors on it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Got 2 doors done, 2 more to go. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2009, 08:46 PM~14244129
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn..... everyone's ride looking good. Had to come online after that long flight (lol)


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Those cars are coming out sweet fellas, And Biggs that wagon is lookin Super Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 19 2009, 08:39 PM~14244071
> *Got 2 doors done, 2 more to go. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


2 more doors and hopefully a tailgate :biggrin: 


looks good as hell bro :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 19 2009, 11:39 PM~14244071
> *Got 2 doors done, 2 more to go. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mr.Biggs, man i know thats a pain in the ass job! i try that years ago and give up,yours is looking good bro,cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 19 2009, 10:40 PM~14243591
> *A update on the 62
> 
> Got first coat of paint  on car.
> ...


this is one ive been keeping my eye on, great job so far. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homies! all are looking sweet, cant wait to see them all finished :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good evening homies, I'm back, and Impala is FINISHED!!! :biggrin: Bit tired now, taking time off for few minutes but I'll show you lots of pictures later


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice work !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks  
So here we go, lots of pics, check out my topic soon, I'll post more pictures to there!
























































































Finally home!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 20 2009, 01:03 PM~14247422
> *Good evening homies, I'm back, and Impala is FINISHED!!! :biggrin:  Bit tired now, taking time off for few minutes but I'll show you lots of pictures later
> 
> 
> ...



Heavens to Murgatroid!!! Thats one sweet Impala!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice clean build bro,very nice !!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks homies! Check out my topic, 2x more pictures there


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

siim great job on your ride bro it looks very clean!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks bro   
Still, could be better because my cheap glue messed always something up and I ran out of BMF (thats why no chrome trims inside and no chrome trims there which are around the wheels(hope you get it, dont know how to name them)) and my airbrush primer was out of date, didnt sand primer either, didnt know that primer affects the result so much(as you can see the paintjob is bit dotted).


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 20 2009, 01:03 PM~14247422
> *Good evening homies, I'm back, and Impala is FINISHED!!! :biggrin:  Bit tired now, taking time off for few minutes but I'll show you lots of pictures later
> 
> 
> ...



Man for a moment there i thought that was a real car lol .but it look great siim


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 21 2009, 01:56 AM~14249151
> *Man for a moment there i thought that was a real car lol .but it look great siim
> *


Haha thanks bro! :biggrin: 
There is a picture contest in estonian model cars forum so I tried to make good pics :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work on that Impala Siim!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent job Siim!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for kind words darkside and jev!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 21 2009, 10:34 AM~14251791
> *Thanks for kind words darkside and jev!
> *


Great Build Siim 
I like that paintjob & a 65" is sooo nice


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All opened up. :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

...nice mr biggs....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 21 2009, 08:37 PM~14257847
> * ...nice mr biggs....
> *


Gracias Phil, You know how we do it.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 21 2009, 08:37 PM~14257847
> * ...nice mr biggs....
> *


X2 WHAT UP BIGG BRUTHA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 08:33 PM~14257815
> *All opened up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS THA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! Bad ass work brotha!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 21 2009, 08:40 PM~14257882
> *X2 WHAT UP BIGG BRUTHA
> *


Wagon lookin great Biggs. I will have some pics here soon enough of mine. hopefully


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 21 2009, 08:40 PM~14257882
> *X2 WHAT UP BIGG BRUTHA
> *


Thanks brothers.  

Im just here chilling at the chop shop with Roger and Al.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 08:46 PM~14257938
> *Thanks brothers.
> 
> Im just here chilling at the chop shop with Roger and Al.
> *


Niiice!!! I am doin waitin for paint to dry on the interior. That 360 Spider didn't stand a chance huh????LOL.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice Mr Biggs !! not an easy one to pull off !! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 21 2009, 08:52 PM~14257990
> *very nice Mr Biggs !! not an easy one to pull off !! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mr G. :biggrin: 
I been here all ay doing that shit. Still got to open the back tailgate tonight.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 08:39 PM~14257876
> *Gracias Phil, You know how we do it.
> *



i bought the stuff for the hindges just havn't had the nerve to do it yet..


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 21 2009, 08:57 PM~14258047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :happysad:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 21 2009, 09:04 PM~14258114
> *i bought the stuff for the hindges just havn't had the nerve to do it yet..
> 
> 
> *


You are more then welcomed to stop by homie, I'll show you. Once you try it, the rest is easy.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 08:33 PM~14257815
> *All opened up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn if only i could figure out how to do the doors on my 94 impala.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 21 2009, 09:13 PM~14258205
> *Damn if only i could figure out how to do the doors on my 94 impala.
> *


What's there to figure out? Just do it, practus make perfect bro.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2009, 09:29 PM~14258348
> *What's there to figure out? Just do it, practus make perfect bro.
> *


i'll send u 1 to practice on for me. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 22 2009, 12:34 AM~14258393
> *i'll send u 1 to practice on for me. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





LoL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 21 2009, 09:34 PM~14258393
> *i'll send u 1 to practice on for me. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Send it down dro I will handle it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Right click save, right click save.  :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride looks sick biggs cant wait to see it done keep up the great work :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats sick primo im lost for words?????


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well got some more progress done. I've been hella busy with work and things around the house so this may not get done on time unless I build it as a mutli primered body.
I got all of the suspension hinged, no pics of the front right now. Still gotta do up the cylinders and work out a trunk setup. Gonna have plain jane stock guts maybe a little dirty to match the body


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 22 2009, 12:39 AM~14259832
> *thats sick primo im lost for words?????
> *


Thanks primo and DEUCES. 
I had to get back into the groove homie's, and this Impala build off did it. Now it's on, see what you guy's did.  


THANKS For looking.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

( SEXYTHREE )


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that looks real nice primo here is what i got done today almost ready for final primer....


































still not sure what exaust im going to use........feed back welcomed!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That custom is sweet primo. :0 It look's good in primer. The 50 cal exaust look's good, it matches the crazyness of the ride.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Caprice on dz the ride is looking good.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 02:07 AM~14259891
> *( SEXYTHREE )
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :worship: 





damn guys nice progress ive been gone awhile


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 03:31 AM~14259937
> *Caprice on dz the ride is looking good.
> *


thanks, I hope to finish in time but I need to put some funds away for toledo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

What happen to all of these homies. I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish. 

smallz/ 
bos82/ 1964 SS low 2 in 1
darkside customs 1/ 1970 SS
darkside customs 2/ 1994 SS 
el rafa/ 1963 impala ss 2in1
Tonioseven/ 1958 2 in 1
calavares73/ 1964 SS low 2 in 1
lowridermodels/ 1994 ss 2 in 1 donk
RIP Viejo/ 1963 impala ss 2in1
Pokey/ not required to post
CHR1S619/ 1961 SS
Scurapeinit/ Impala Police Kit
undead white boy/ 1963 SS Donk Kit
low4oshow/ 
AJ128/ 
Pancho1969/ 1961 impala super stock
caprice on dz/ 
rollindeep408/ yes date unknown
trendsetta 68/ 1967 street mach
old low&slo/ 1962 SS
Models IV Life/
DJ-ROY/ 1994 impala ss 2in1
regalistic/ 1960 impala wagon
PINK86REGAL/ 1960 Chevy Impala HT
SOLO1/ 1994 SS Donk Kit
dylopez/ 1958 impala coupe
lb808/ 
ShowRodFreak/ 1972 Impala
MKD904/ 
modeltech/ 1963 SS 2in1
sj67impala/ Impala Coupe
lonnie/ 64 bagged impala
[email protected]/ 
CNDYBLU66SS/ 
Siim123/ 1965 chevy low
stilldownivlife/ 
cleerlos/ 65 or 55 impala
Twinn/ 65 chevy lowrider
modelsbyroni 1965 impala
MARINATE not sure of the year
gseeds 1966 impala
a408nutforyou 1962 impala
RaiderPride 1964 amt impala
undercoverimpala
Mr. Biggs 1963 impala wagon
raystrey 1959 impala
raystrey 1969 impala
85biarittz 1969 impala ss
rollinoldskoo 
Tribeldogg 1964 AMT impala


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now with rear view mirrors  








Lowrider meet :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 12:28 AM~14259795
> *sj67impala* is almost done too... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 07:01 AM~14260189
> *What happen to all of these homies.  I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish.
> 
> smallz/
> ...


i just got more money for mine, gonna work on it this week i hope..


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 01:07 AM~14259891
> *( SEXYTHREE )
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaamnm thats lookin sick bro.......im loving it. :worship: im thinkin the clean look now like ur 62 wagon with all accessories.... :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 05:01 AM~14260189
> *What happen to all of these homies.  I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish.
> 
> smallz/
> ...


Hey, I been postin mine up. I guess I shoulda just stuck with one build though.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 01:07 AM~14259891
> *( SEXYTHREE )
> 
> 
> ...


damn, homie, you made those rear hinges look easy, only took you like what 15 minutes to do..... :0 

I came home all smelling like resin from you cutting up on that tailgate...

maybe I'll bring my wagon by today and we can practice on my tailgate..


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 22 2009, 08:25 AM~14260868
> *damn, homie, you made those rear hinges look easy, only took you like what 15 minutes to do..... :0
> 
> I came home all smelling like resin from you cutting up on that tailgate...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit does hella smell too

:thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I have not posted anything cause I keep screwin up the paint :banghead: 
If I can get the paintjob done in the next few days I can finish it on time.
see what happens.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 22 2009, 07:55 AM~14261080
> *I have not posted anything cause I keep screwin up the paint  :banghead:
> If I can get the paintjob done in the next few days I can finish it on time.
> see what happens.
> *


bro u know the rule pic or it didnt happen!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 05:01 AM~14260189
> *What happen to all of these homies.  I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish.
> 
> smallz/
> ...


Laying down some paint today. I should b able 2 knock it out by the 4th.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

update on the 62

Got the paint laid out on the body.

First i started out with the pinstripes and filling them in.





































Then came the paint, all by can. :0 










Then the pealing of the tape, only one Paint spot pealed.  










Fixed this spot.









Then came the metal cast green. :biggrin: 





































After it all dries theres only a little more pealing of tape and the paint is finished.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jun 22 2009, 08:41 PM~14262499
> *update on the 62
> 
> Got the paint laid out on the body.
> ...


Great work with the tape


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

More & more Clear on mine to kill the time  

I hope get the stuff shipped {boot} i bought before the end of the build .......

 uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just finished clearing the body and finished the bodywork on the hood. Hoods in primer and Ill be shooting it today or tomorrow. Ill post pics up later on today or tonite of my progress.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:01 AM~14260189
> *What happen to all of these homies.  I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish.
> 
> smallz/
> ...


oh ill finish, on time, i alway's do, :biggrin: , just need to finish up motor and hydros in the trunk,took these picture about one hour ago, few more days work and ill be done.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 05:01 AM~14260189
> *What happen to all of these homies.  I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish.
> 
> smallz/
> ...


MY SHIT HAS BEEN DONE FOR ABOUT A WEEK AND A HALF NOW ALONG WITH
ALL MY PROGRESS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 05:01 AM~14260189
> *What happen to all of these homies.  I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish.
> 
> smallz/
> ...



im waiting on paint :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 22 2009, 02:35 PM~14263803
> *oh ill finish, on time, i alway's do, :biggrin: , just need to finish up motor and hydros in the trunk,took these picture about one hour ago, few more days work and ill be done.
> 
> 
> ...






this is down right nasty awome work bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 22 2009, 05:44 PM~14263852
> *this is down right nasty awome work bro
> *


thanks lonnie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 22 2009, 11:35 PM~14263803
> *oh ill finish, on time, i alway's do, :biggrin: , just need to finish up motor and hydros in the trunk,took these picture about one hour ago, few more days work and ill be done.
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA! :0 :0 
Thats some badass oldschool Impala!! :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 22 2009, 02:35 PM~14263803
> *oh ill finish, on time, i alway's do, :biggrin: , just need to finish up motor and hydros in the trunk,took these picture about one hour ago, few more days work and ill be done.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

11 days left homies...I still have to finish my motor and a couple interior parts. other than that all is well at the Trendsettas' Mancave  

On the flip side ...everybodies rides are lookin good !!!!! So much talent here in one place!!! Keep buildin' homies!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 22 2009, 11:37 AM~14262466
> *Laying down some paint today. I should b able 2 knock it out by the 4th.
> *



what the hell u building????


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

update on 62

Got the rest of the tape pealed, only a couple fixes.























































On to the motor, interior, undercarriage, trunk, and convertible top :uh: 
more updates soon.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 22 2009, 05:28 PM~14265609
> *what the hell u building????
> 
> 
> ...


Check the records chump. I posted my kit up. Where's ur progress pics????? :twak:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Everybody is building some bad ass shit!!!
Here's where Im at with mine. Getting there sooner than I thought I would. I still need to do the following.
Finish the front suspension
Paint the Chassis and the firewall
Paint the hood
oh and I now have to grind the inside of the hood scoop a bit. Fucker wasnt hitting the engine before.
Here's my pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> That looks real good badgas!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the prop's homie's.  

All the ride's are looking good homie's. Keep'em coming. :biggrin: 

Wonderbread you should make the rag out of layered tape on top a real thin sheet of styrene primo. It will lay much better, but that just my 2 cents, but what do I know. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 06:30 PM~14266254
> *Thanks for the prop's homie's.
> 
> All the ride's are looking good homie's. Keep'em coming.  :biggrin:
> ...


You know alot more than I do when it comes to building. I really didnt know what to use. Now I do. Thanks brother!! That will help me out alot.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 YOU GUYS ARE GETTIN DOWN!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2009, 07:13 PM~14266680
> *You know alot more than I do when it comes to building. I really didnt know what to use. Now I do. Thanks brother!! That will help me out alot.
> *


It's all good bro. u can even use thin styrene too. That will probobly be better then the tape.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2009, 05:39 PM~14265742
> *Everybody is building some bad ass shit!!!
> Here's where Im at with mine. Getting there sooner than I thought I would. I still need to do the following.
> Finish the front suspension
> ...



granny didn't get T-Bagged bro


That bitch got owned

That shit is crazy bro looks clean as hell.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 22 2009, 09:58 PM~14266525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real good lookin sh!t Roni. 

Everyones builds are bad ass.... Keep it up fellas... :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 22 2009, 07:24 PM~14266803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Not much of an update but i got it in primer and the interior color on...pics later. Late start but hopefully i can finish this one. I should have the body in paint by tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 22 2009, 08:35 PM~14267607
> *Not much of an update but i got it in primer and the interior color on...pics later. Late start but hopefully i can finish this one. I should have the body in paint by tomorrow.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 22 2009, 02:35 PM~14263803
> *oh ill finish, on time, i alway's do, :biggrin: , just need to finish up motor and hydros in the trunk,took these picture about one hour ago, few more days work and ill be done.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Gary, The paint and detail on this one is crazy. I might be a little byass , but I must stay those wheels and steering wheel detail make this model pop, and that's what sets it apart as a true MASTERPIECE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2009, 08:37 PM~14267636
> *Looks good bro
> *


Thanks James.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 10:45 PM~14269098
> *Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good Chris.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 10:48 PM~14269129
> *That looks good Chris.
> *


Thanks bigg dawg!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 10:48 PM~14269129
> *That looks good Chris.
> *



x61 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 22 2009, 10:50 PM~14269147
> *x61 :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 10:45 PM~14269098
> *Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE PRIMO YOU CAN SEND IT MY WAY 13 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 11:45 PM~14269098
> *Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK SO FAR :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Chris. Take ur time and don't rush this one. I know it's a build-off but i would hate to see u rush it and then b disappointed later cuz u didn't have enough time.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 22 2009, 11:45 PM~14269532
> *Looks good Chris. Take ur time and don't rush this one. I know it's a build-off but i would hate to see u rush it and then b disappointed later cuz u didn't have enough time.
> *


True, i see what you mean. Thanks dawg!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 07:45 PM~14269098
> *Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i need to find where the hell i put mine.... between hosting all the family here for father's day and house remodeling work.... i gotta dig it out....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 22 2009, 11:47 PM~14269560
> *i need to find where the hell i put mine.... between hosting all the family here for father's day and house remodeling work.... i gotta dig it out....
> *


I'll bring the shovels!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 22 2009, 11:47 PM~14269560
> *i need to find where the hell i put mine.... between hosting all the family here for father's day and house remodeling work.... i gotta dig it out....
> *


Where u put what? Ur build for the build-off, or a wagon like Chris is building now?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 22 2009, 08:50 PM~14269591
> *Where u put what? Ur build for the build-off, or a wagon like Chris is building now?
> *


my fukkin 62 for this buildoff... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 22 2009, 11:58 PM~14269641
> *my fukkin 62 for this buildoff...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't stress urself lookin for it homie. U'll hurt ur brain after awhile. U don't need another project. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 12:01 AM~14269669
> *Don't stress urself lookin for it homie. U'll hurt ur brain after awhile. U don't need another project. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2009, 05:01 AM~14260189
> *What happen to all of these homies.  I told you Pat that only around 5 will finish.
> 
> smallz/
> ...


Shit Biggs who know where these fools are at. Alot of time to put this list together. I guess it will be easier to post the finished builds than I thought. lol.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 23 2009, 12:09 AM~14269723
> *Shit Biggs who know where these fools are at. Alot of time to put this list together. I guess it will be easier to post the finished builds than I thought. lol.
> *


There's also a lot of bullshitters who post a little progress everyday and won't finish. And i think it will be easier to put up finished builds than u think u thought...lol. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 12:15 AM~14269751
> *There's also a lot of bullshitters who post a little progress everyday and won't finish. And i think it will be easier to put up finished builds than u think u thought...lol.  :0
> *


X-2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

well i will be postin up a forum on the 2nd for everyone. It will be the final build posting..........

I just looked at three pages full of progress though. Siim123, glad to see the mirrors on there. great build man. Chris your 61 is lookin sick man. Biggs....well....do I really have to say anything? Lookin good Bro. Smallz your progress looks great too. Richard I am loving the custom whip homie. Badgas, keep up the great work man. I am sure there are a couple more DJ-ROY and other you are all doing great work. GSeeds. So overall we will still have some good builds and I am just glad to see some people back in the groove and ready to rip some shit up this year. My Impala progress will be up tomorrow night. Great work everyone.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 10:45 PM~14269098
> *Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifull car!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 23 2009, 12:25 AM~14268199
> *Hey Gary, The paint and detail on this one is crazy. I might be a little byass , but I must stay those wheels and steering wheel detail make this model pop, and that's what sets it apart as a true MASTERPIECE.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks eric, yes your wheels sure did set it off, and the donut is perfect ! thanks again, :biggrin: :biggrin: hey give a call when you can,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 23 2009, 09:23 AM~14269799
> *well i will be postin up a forum on the 2nd for everyone. It will be the final build posting..........
> 
> I just looked at three pages full of progress though. Siim123, glad to see the mirrors on there. great build man. Chris your 61 is lookin sick man. Biggs....well....do I really have to say anything? Lookin good Bro. Smallz your progress looks great too. Richard I am loving the custom whip homie. Badgas, keep up the great work man. I am sure there are a couple more DJ-ROY and other you are all doing great work. GSeeds. So overall we will still have some good builds and I am just glad to see some people back in the groove and ready to rip some shit up this year. My Impala progress will be up tomorrow night. Great work everyone.
> *


X2 Thanks for the kind words.........


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Body Impala two door vert 

Scratchbuild a Convertible boot......  

Flocked interior {dark tan carpet} 

Etched Impala emblem on the side and a Custom script on the door


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 23 2009, 11:37 AM~14271600
> *Big Body Impala two door vert
> 
> Scratchbuild a Convertible boot......
> ...


 That one great job Man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jun 23 2009, 05:39 PM~14271617
> *That one great job Man.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ill have an update later this afternoon or evening. Already pulled the ragtop off and made a new one. I just need to paint it and the hood and a few minor things. 
Which is more than I can say for Impala #2 that I shoulda been doin as well. My own fault for biting off more than I could chew.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 23 2009, 01:51 AM~14270147
> *Beautifull car!
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 23 2009, 08:37 AM~14271600
> *Big Body Impala two door vert
> 
> Scratchbuild a Convertible boot......
> ...


Looks tight!!   gonna see it tommorow!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 09:45 PM~14269098
> *Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 cars looking really good primo!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 10:45 AM~14272636
> *:0  cars looking really good primo!!!!!!
> *


Gracias primo. It still need tons more tho! It'll get their tho :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 22 2009, 11:45 PM~14269098
> *Got a little more done. looks like i need to speed up & stop going out :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


BBBBBBBAAAAAADDDDDD AAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS HOMESLICE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 11:07 AM~14272801
> *BBBBBBBAAAAAADDDDDD AAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS HOMESLICE!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks carnal.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 09:49 AM~14272668
> *Gracias primo. It still need tons more tho! It'll get their tho  :biggrin:
> *


there you go i think we only have like 10 more days right???


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 12:31 PM~14273051
> *there you go i think we only have like 10 more days right???
> *


JUST ABOUT PRIMO!! GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 11:31 AM~14273051
> *there you go i think we only have like 10 more days right???
> *


  don't say that primo :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 12:36 PM~14273100
> * don't say that primo  :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


10 DAY 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAY 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS BISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 11:39 AM~14273134
> *10 DAY 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAY 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS 10 DAYS BISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


UUUMMMMM HOW OLD ARE YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 12:41 PM~14273148
> *UUUMMMMM HOW OLD ARE YOU?  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW MY BALLS FELL ABOUT 25 JEARS AGO!!! I KNOW I'M OLDER THAN JEW!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 11:42 AM~14273160
> *I KNOW MY BALLS FELL ABOUT 25 JEARS AGO!!! I KNOW I'M OLDER THAN JEW!!
> *


WELL DON'T SEEM LIKE IT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 12:45 PM~14273186
> *WELL DON'T SEEM LIKE IT.
> *


AND YOU POINT IS? GET BACK TO WORK MUCHACHO!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 10:45 AM~14273186
> *WELL DON'T SEEM LIKE IT.
> *


how would you know


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 12:50 PM~14273237
> *I DONT EVEN WANNA KNOW
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 11:46 AM~14273204
> *how would you know
> *


CUZ HE'S ACTING LIKE A 10 YEAR OLD!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 12:03 PM~14273358
> *CUZ HE'S ACTING LIKE A 10 YEAR OLD!!
> *


Well you know how old folks can be....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Big Body Impala update :biggrin: 
Some minor work 
Than i,m done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Roy!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 09:08 PM~14273401
> *Looks good Roy!!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 23 2009, 01:08 PM~14273397
> *Big Body Impala update  :biggrin:
> Some minor work
> Than i,m done
> ...


SWEET KOLOR BRO!! I LIKE IT


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 09:13 PM~14273430
> *SWEET KOLOR BRO!! I LIKE IT
> *


Thanks i appreciate that


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 11:13 AM~14273430
> *SWEET KOLOR BRO!! I LIKE IT
> *


x2 color is sweet


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 23 2009, 12:08 PM~14273397
> *Big Body Impala update  :biggrin:
> Some minor work
> Than i,m done
> ...


clean build bro man i luv that color thats the color i have for my 64 thats champagne pearl right


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 23 2009, 03:08 PM~14273397
> *Big Body Impala update  :biggrin:
> Some minor work
> Than i,m done
> ...


very nice !! lots of work!! and it sure paided off !!!!great job !! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks alot Homies ............  

And right the color is Champagne Gold Pearl with Alu Gold Stripes and lots of Clear


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Got some sun today so here it is painted..........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 02:47 PM~14275525
> *Got some sun today so here it is painted..........
> 
> 
> ...


looks good smallz


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Got some sun today so here it is painted..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 03:47 PM~14275525
> *Got some sun today so here it is painted..........
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! I like that color. Is the rag gonna stay that color?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 03:47 PM~14275525
> *Got some sun today so here it is painted..........
> 
> 
> ...





DAMMMMNNNNN.........hey Marcus u left it out in the sun too long................................................

some stole your doors............


:0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 23 2009, 04:45 PM~14276073
> *Looking good! I like that color. Is the rag gonna stay that color?
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> looks good smallz


Thanks.



> > Got some sun today so here it is painted..........
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*a lil more done*









my hood wasnt hidged til now :biggrin: ooooh yea almost for got.i did my inner fender wells too...n no those aint rabbits...:nicoderm:


















i had to do more to the inside so i did console uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks damn good bro. im layin paint on the top of my pala riiiight now


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2009, 06:13 PM~14276839
> *
> looks damn good bro. im layin paint on the top of my pala riiiight now
> *


 :thumbsup: im having problems with my trunk.i made a mess with glue n its hella hard to sand in a tight ass space :angry: plus it seems like body is tweaking on its own :angry: shit n i havent did the suspension yet :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 23 2009, 06:19 PM~14276888
> *:thumbsup: im having problems with my trunk.i made a mess with glue n its hella hard to sand in a tight ass space :angry: plus it seems like body is tweaking on its own :angry:  shit n i havent did the suspension yet :biggrin:
> *


Same shit with mine but i think its because the body gets weak when u cut the doors open on a convertable.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

About 90% finished. I still need to install the radiator and the firewall and the exhaust. Waiting on those to dry. Should have this done tonite.
Enjoy the pics of what I got so far.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good James but I don't think u were supposed 2 make the tape flat. It looks good the way u got it folded but i think it should be a little higher. Easy fix bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, Yeah, I see what you are talkin about. Ill try to mess with it tonite.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 23 2009, 03:47 PM~14275525
> *Got some sun today so here it is painted..........
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint job bro!! That color really makes that car pop!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 23 2009, 07:58 PM~14276734
> *a lil more done
> 
> 
> ...




That is gonna be one bad ragtop !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Dam homies all them rides are looking good. :0 Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 09:49 PM~14277872
> *Dam homies all them rides are looking good.  :0 Keep up the good work fellas.
> *


 X2 ! I see alot of hard work and alot of builders reaching out and growing ! 

I wish i had the time to toss it up in here with you fellas but a bit of good news ! I GOT THE NEW HOUSE ! SIGNED THE DOTTED LINE TODAY ! MOVING IN ON AUG 1st ! So I hope by Thanksgiving i can be back at the bench ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

update on mine, almost time to do some foiling. got about 60% of the undercarige done, then on to the interior


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good guys..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2009, 07:05 PM~14278054
> *X2  !  I  see  alot  of  hard  work  and  alot  of  builders  reaching  out  and  growing  !
> 
> I  wish  i  had  the  time  to  toss  it  up in here  with  you  fellas  but  a  bit  of  good  news  !  I  GOT THE  NEW  HOUSE  !  SIGNED  THE  DOTTED  LINE  TODAY  !  MOVING  IN  ON  AUG 1st !  So  I  hope  by  Thanksgiving  i  can  be  back  at  the  bench !  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS MINI on the new house!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wonderbread your car is coming out really nice..... great job to everyone looks like more and more guys are posting and finishing up their cars im put down some paint today ill have pics up tonight!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

here's my ride in paint

















phil


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

no pics for me tonight. My car is back in the tank. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14276734
> *a lil more done
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good carnal.  
Have you decided on what color yet. :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

Mock-Up update on 62 :biggrin: 
finished paint
part of motor
some flocking
finished foiling


































Starting to come together, not much left.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thats lookin good bro!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks it been hurting my head today


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really good work from everyone!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

small update on my ride 3rd primer and im going to have to do a 4th :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2009, 09:05 PM~14278054
> *X2  !  I  see  alot  of  hard  work  and  alot  of  builders  reaching  out  and  growing  !
> 
> I  wish  i  had  the  time  to  toss  it  up in here  with  you  fellas  but  a  bit  of  good  news  !  I  GOT THE  NEW  HOUSE  !  SIGNED  THE  DOTTED  LINE  TODAY  !  MOVING  IN  ON  AUG 1st !  So  I  hope  by  Thanksgiving  i  can  be  back  at  the  bench !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14280278
> *small update on my ride 3rd primer and im going to have to do a 4th  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD PRIMO!! SO FRESH & SO CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2009, 11:05 PM~14278054
> *X2  !  I  see  alot  of  hard  work  and  alot  of  builders  reaching  out  and  growing  !
> 
> I  wish  i  had  the  time  to  toss  it  up in here  with  you  fellas  but  a  bit  of  good  news  !  I  GOT THE  NEW  HOUSE  !  SIGNED  THE  DOTTED  LINE  TODAY  !  MOVING  IN  ON  AUG 1st !  So  I  hope  by  Thanksgiving  i  can  be  back  at  the  bench !  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the new house Dave. Hope things go well for you on the move and hope them babies are doing well and keeping you a proud papa....


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 09:29 PM~14279071
> *Looking good carnal.
> Have you decided on what color yet. :biggrin:
> *


magenta


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jun 23 2009, 06:40 PM~14277089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i only put 1 piece of styrene on each side of body in door jambs.the tub is where all the work is.its only glued to the back by the boot n in the front in 2 lil spots by fenders.none of the sides are glued only look it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You have to brace the interior until the jambs are done...once the jambs are done, then the strength is back.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 23 2009, 08:15 PM~14278161
> *update on mine, almost time to do some foiling. got about 60% of the undercarige done, then on to the interior
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14280278
> *small update on my ride 3rd primer and im going to have to do a 4th  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



doing good Combodian........

don't forget the woodbead seat covers


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

everyones builds are looking good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14280278
> *small update on my ride 3rd primer and im going to have to do a 4th  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

ALL THE BUILDS ARE OUTSTANDING IT'S GGGGGGRATE TO SEE SO MONEY  IMPALA. WELL SUSPENSION DONE GOING TO PIINT SHOP IN A BIT HOPE FOR T
HE BEST :barf:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK, D.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 24 2009, 05:11 PM~14286885
> *NICE WORK, D.
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 24 2009, 07:17 PM~14286927
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



X3!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 24 2009, 08:41 AM~14281741
> *magenta
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got most of my motor detail and interior done !!!!!! even made a cool 60's style color bar for under dash, just the trunk and glass and hang the bumpers and im done !!! will post pics tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

cant wait to see some pic's :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

ME TO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Richard finally solved his rim issue. This bad boy is on the ground :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14291128
> *Richard finally solved his rim issue. This bad boy is on the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS GOOD!! PRIMO IS WORKING IT :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14291128
> *Richard finally solved his rim issue. This bad boy is on the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

After cutting, Shaping and fit after fit. I finally got my wagon to lay the way I wan't it. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2009, 01:43 AM~14291753
> *After cutting, Shaping and fit after fit. I finally got my wagon to lay the way I wan't it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I LOVE WAGONS 

I WANT A 1:1: 61 OR 62


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2009, 12:43 AM~14291753
> *After cutting, Shaping and fit after fit. I finally got my wagon to lay the way I wan't it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

getting closer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THE RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S.  
HERE IS THE LAST MOCK UP OF THE WAGON BEFORE IT IS FINISHED. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2009, 02:09 AM~14292030
> *ALL THE RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S.
> HERE IS THE LAST MOCK UP OF THE WAGON BEFORE IT IS FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...




hell yea bro cant wait to see all these impala's done :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2009, 02:09 AM~14292030
> *ALL THE RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S.
> HERE IS THE LAST MOCK UP OF THE WAGON BEFORE IT IS FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


OOH SHIT, THATS BAD ASS!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 25 2009, 07:44 AM~14292961
> *OOH SHIT, THATS BAD ASS!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> Got some sun today so here it is painted..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 22 2009, 02:35 PM~14263803
> *oh ill finish, on time, i alway's do, :biggrin: , just need to finish up motor and hydros in the trunk,took these picture about one hour ago, few more days work and ill be done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2009, 02:09 AM~14292030
> *ALL THE RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S.
> HERE IS THE LAST MOCK UP OF THE WAGON BEFORE IT IS FINISHED. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep Yep!!! Everybody's rides is super tight! again, way too much talent out there!  


Here's a little progress on my '67...
got the headliner and underhood done.


















More work to get done!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GREAT WORK GUY'S!!! GETTING CLOSER TO THE FINISH LINE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 great work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 25 2009, 10:28 AM~14294585
> *GREAT WORK GUY'S!!! GETTING CLOSER TO THE FINISH LINE
> *


Yup! Gonna get a new airbrush & paint tomorrow. :biggrin: Can't wait!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got some paint laid down :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin HOT lonnie!
layed a coat of clear on. uffin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks d and your ride is sick bro love them patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

everyone is getting down looking good  did a lil interior not finished with it yet


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

and a look with the wheels :biggrin: now crunch time :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin: looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2009, 05:17 PM~14296562
> *x2!
> *


X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

everyones impalas are looking killer i have been watching this topic since day one and WOW


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks and evryone else's ride's also


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 25 2009, 10:51 PM~14296355
> *lookin HOT lonnie!
> layed a coat of clear on. uffin:
> 
> ...


WOW :0 :0 


And everyone else is doin good also. Love that gold paint from lonnie and love that interior from calaveras, I had same colour interior on one of my 64's too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

im very impressed with all the bad ass impalas being built. nice job everyone !!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thank you bro


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

working on trunk tonite but this is what i got done last nite, interior,simple and clean, with donut wheel, 60's foot glass pedel and high beem lite swicth, break and clucth foto eceh pad covers, foiled and fuzzy fured, and 60's style color bar,and shifter not in pictures,post more pics soon. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

man that is some very clean detail work bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 25 2009, 07:02 PM~14299774
> *man that is some very clean detail work bro
> *




x66 :biggrin: hella detail


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

<span style='color:green'>Final look.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2009, 08:18 PM~14301421
> *<span style='color:green'>Final look.
> 
> 
> ...



damb primo, that looks really pimp!!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

awesome work big dog


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jun 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14301516
> *awesome work big dog
> *


Thank's for all the love homies.  

All the other builds are looking good my brother's, keep up the good work.

And Gary that 66 Is looking good. :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hno: all these builds comin out sick


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

not much im wayyyyy behind but i will try to finish it :uh:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 26 2009, 11:10 AM~14303639
> *not much im wayyyyy behind but i will try to finish it :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up, you can do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jun 26 2009, 03:51 AM~14299650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rag 62 is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Updates on the BIG BODY IMPALA 2DOOR VERT

Flocked the interior door panel 

blackwashed the grill

Added few more details...  

I never can say its finished still got more ideas.......















uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Are interior door panels from 64 impala? :0
Cool work btw


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 26 2009, 03:46 PM~14304367
> *Are interior door panels from 64 impala? :0
> Cool work btw
> *


Thanks  
The door panels are from a two door 65"


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jun 26 2009, 02:10 AM~14303639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you chop a quarterpanel of the 62 jus to make the cover for the spare tire compartment :loco: 






lookin sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Jun 26 2009, 04:22 AM~14303737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got all the doors, interior tub and tailgate done. All the time consuming shit is done. Now it's time to get the engine done. The rest is a peice of cake.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 26 2009, 08:01 AM~14304844
> *:thumbsup: keep it up bro...im behind too so dont trip.i jus did my motor....
> did you chop a quarterpanel of the 62 jus to make the cover for the spare tire compartment    :loco:
> lookin sick bro :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice work everyone, all cars are looking good. 
im getting close finishing interior and trunk tonight will update later.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14307721
> *I got all the doors, interior tub and tailgate done. All the time consuming shit is done. Now it's time to get the engine done. The rest is a peice of cake.
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 26 2009, 01:26 PM~14307849
> *:420:
> *


THAT'S WHEN THE BEST WORK IS DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14307721
> *I got all the doors, interior tub and tailgate done. All the time consuming shit is done. Now it's time to get the engine done. The rest is a peice of cake.
> 
> 
> ...


ingenuity at its best  :420: :420:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14307959
> *THAT'S WHEN THE BEST WORK IS DONE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  
:420:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 12:32 AM~14301617
> *Thank's for all the love homies.
> 
> All the other builds are looking good my brother's, keep up the good work.
> ...


thanks MENACE,im diggin the wagon myself, cant wait to see it done,
with all the cool ass cars being built were going to have one hell of a model show july 3 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

well I screwed up the paint again. and no pics its already in bf pond.
I tryed spraying a coat of hok white pearl I thinned a 100% and the compressor does not have a tank so the pressure drops to 20 lbs when spraying and I was spraying about 6 inches away
and it ran like a mother fucker on the 1st pass !!!! I started the spray then steady moved across the body with out stopping. any suggestions of what I might have done wrong would really be greatly appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 26 2009, 02:51 PM~14308630
> *thanks MENACE,im diggin the wagon myself, cant wait to see it done,
> with all the cool ass cars being built were going to have one hell of a model show july 3 !!!! :biggrin:
> *


  It look's like that Gary. :biggrin: Today is a good day for painting. It's 91 degrees out side.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

C That dagon wagon is tight :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 26 2009, 03:30 PM~14308990
> *C That dagon wagon is tight :worship:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *



Thanks my brother. :biggrin: 
U got some top notch stuff yourself.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I hate to keep saving this topic from page 2. :angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 06:52 PM~14310969
> *I hate to keep saving this topic from page 2.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :worship: :worship: 

EVERY BODY ELSE'S RIDES ARE LOOKIN GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 07:52 PM~14310969
> *I hate to keep saving this topic from page 2.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad ass Biggs!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank's Homie's.  
I will be swapping out the 3-speed for a turbo 350. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BIGGS!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 26 2009, 09:30 PM~14311796
> *LOOKS GOOD BIGGS!
> *


Thanks Marky. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14310969
> *I hate to keep saving this topic from page 2.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 09:28 PM~14311776
> *Thank's Homie's.
> I will be swapping out the 3-speed for a turbo 350. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14312020
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Gracias Carnal.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14311776
> *Thank's Homie's.
> I will be swapping out the 3-speed for a turbo 350. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


watch out :wow: someone wants to drag race ill race you for pinks ese!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BROTHAS :h5: :h5: 

GOT MY NEW TOY TODAY & MY PAINTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14312095
> *LOOKING GOOD BROTHAS :h5:  :h5:
> 
> GOT MY NEW TOY TODAY & MY PAINTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice bro. bring it on down. :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 10:06 PM~14312124
> *Nice bro. bring it on down. :0
> *


YOU BUSY SUNDAY? I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THEIR.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 26 2009, 10:13 PM~14312184
> *YOU BUSY SUNDAY? I'LL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THEIR.
> *


nope. come down bro I will be here working all day in the chop shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 26 2009, 06:20 PM~14308886
> *well I screwed up the paint again. and no pics its already in bf pond.
> I tryed spraying a coat of hok white pearl I thinned a 100% and the compressor does not have a tank so the pressure drops to 20 lbs when spraying and I was spraying about 6 inches away
> and it ran like a mother fucker on the 1st pass !!!! I started the spray then steady moved across the body with out stopping. any suggestions of what I might have done wrong would really be greatly appreciated :biggrin:
> *






thinned it way to much G  

go buy you some already mixed shit from blackgold bro, takes all the guess work out of it  and you just spray bro


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14312095
> *LOOKING GOOD BROTHAS :h5:  :h5:
> 
> GOT MY NEW TOY TODAY & MY PAINTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


same one i have chris....you will be very happy..!..what were u using before..!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14310969
> *I hate to keep saving this topic from page 2.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...






sick ass work bigg homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got some primer on the body, trunk molded in.....

this is the stance I'm going with.......


















some more block sanding on one side and will be ready for some paint


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14312268
> *nope. come down bro I will be here working all day in the chop shop.
> *


COOL, I'LL HIT YOU UP.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jun 26 2009, 10:24 PM~14312280
> *same one i have chris....you will be very happy..!..what were u using before..!
> *


CANS & A MASTER SB80


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 27 2009, 01:31 AM~14312328
> *got some primer on the body, trunk molded in.....
> 
> this is the stance I'm going with.......
> ...







:0 that trunk is lookin real good


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

a few more updates got the ph e grille a;most done laid some more paint and did away with the biscut tuck on this build anyways :biggrin: got the frame in chrome these are gonna be the last pic,s till im finished


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

<span style='colorrange'>Here is a pic of the wagon all closed up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 04:44 AM~14313263
> *<span style='colorrange'>Here is a pic of the wagon all closed up.
> 
> 
> ...


Wagon looks clean.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work everyone, lonnie's ride will be fancy as hell


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 01:44 AM~14313263
> *<span style='colorrange'>Here is a pic of the wagon all closed up.
> 
> 
> ...


i noticed on the 63 wagon.do all the 63 wagons come with that flared out crease like the 58 on the bottom of the quarter panel?









jus thought u might wanna add it :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Everybody is building SICK things......... uffin: 

I,m almost done......."Time to chill out"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :420:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 01:44 AM~14313263
> *<span style='colorrange'>Here is a pic of the wagon all closed up.
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS BRO THAT TRE IS LOOKIN KILLER ALSO :biggrin: AND THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE COMMENTS :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 27 2009, 05:23 PM~14314178
> *Everybody is building SICK things......... uffin:
> 
> I,m almost done......."Time to chill out"
> ...



SOME NICE BIG BUDS ROY LIKE HOLLLAND YOU KNOW :biggrin: 
CTHE CAR IS ALSO VERY NICE


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14314178
> *Everybody is building SICK things......... uffin:
> 
> I,m almost done......."Time to chill out"
> ...


Nice work on your ride DJ-Roy



> _Originally posted by lonnie+Jun 26 2009, 10:28 PM~14312781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wagon looks killer primo!!!!!!!!


LOOKS LIKE THE FINISH LINE IS NEAR EVEYONES CARS ARE LOOKING REALLY GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 27 2009, 07:42 AM~14313806
> *i noticed on the 63 wagon.do all the 63 wagons come with that flared out crease like the 58 on the bottom of the quarter panel?
> 
> 
> ...


Dam carnal, going to make work more. :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 12:35 PM~14315405
> *Dam carnal, going to make work more. :0
> *


get it right the first time or dont do it at all :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 27 2009, 01:46 PM~14315449
> *get it right the first time or dont do it at all  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ur ass should already be down here cavron. Or do I have to call your old lady and ask her if it's ok for you to come down.  :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 12:49 PM~14315460
> *Ur ass should already be down here cavron. Or do I have to call your old lady and ask her if it's ok for you to come down.   :biggrin:
> *


am at work im off at 6 ill be down there in a bit


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 27 2009, 01:59 PM~14315507
> *am at work im off at 6 ill be down there in a bit
> *


  Roger Al and mark are on their way.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ILL BE HEADING OUT IN AN HOUR OR SO...IL LET U KNOW IF SUMTHIN CHANGES


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 03:01 PM~14315513
> * Roger Al and mark are on their way.
> *



 i wana go


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 27 2009, 03:08 PM~14315813
> *  i wana go
> *


U can come down cuando queres homie.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NA I DONT THINK IMA MAKE IT...IM ALL TAPP 'ED OUT ON CASH FOR GAS!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

im outside biggz........let me in...!!!!.....lol....just playin.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 27 2009, 02:08 PM~14315813
> *  i wana go
> *


x2  


:cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 03:22 PM~14315864
> *U can come down cuando queres homie.
> *


I'll be at your crib at 6am tomorrow with the new castles carnal!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 27 2009, 06:27 PM~14316880
> *x2
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...



lokin awsome bro :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 27 2009, 06:27 PM~14316880
> *x2
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *ALL HAIL PANCHO* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 27 2009, 06:00 PM~14317116
> *  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ALL HAIL PANCHO :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


LOL :biggrin: THANKS FELLAS . WHEN YOU GONA GET YOURS PAINTED?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 27 2009, 04:00 PM~14317116
> *  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ALL HAIL PANCHO :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x-10 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> very nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> a few more updates got the ph e grille a;most done laid some more paint and did away with the biscut tuck on this build anyways :biggrin: got the frame in chrome these are gonna be the last pic,s till im finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14316880
> *x2
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


this one got me a little nervous!!! looking very good !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 27 2009, 12:23 PM~14314178
> *Everybody is building SICK things......... uffin:
> 
> I,m almost done......."Time to chill out"
> ...


very slick job on this one !!! nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jun 27 2009, 06:34 PM~14317360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THE IMPALAS ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. AND PANCHO I LIKE THE SETUP REAL NICE BRO..  
I GOT SOME PAINT DOWN TODAY. IT WASN'T THE COLOR I WANTED BUT THE ONE I GOT FROM MY HOMIE WAS ENAMAL AND I WASN'T GOING THROUGH THAT SHIT AGAIN. :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14318402
> *ALL THE IMPALAS ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. AND PANCHO I LIKE THE SETUP REAL NICE BRO..
> I GOT SOME PAINT DOWN TODAY. IT WASN'T THE COLOR I WANTED BUT THE ONE I GOT FROM MY HOMIE WAS ENAMAL AND I WASN'T GOING THROUGH THAT SHIT AGAIN.  :angry:
> 
> ...



SHIT STILL LOOKS GOOD CARNAL..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 27 2009, 07:27 PM~14316880
> *x2
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...



:0 KILLIN THE GAME PANCHO


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2009, 01:09 AM~14318402
> *ALL THE IMPALAS ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE'S. AND PANCHO I LIKE THE SETUP REAL NICE BRO..
> I GOT SOME PAINT DOWN TODAY. IT WASN'T THE COLOR I WANTED BUT THE ONE I GOT FROM MY HOMIE WAS ENAMAL AND I WASN'T GOING THROUGH THAT SHIT AGAIN.  :angry:
> 
> ...


love the color, smart to stay alway from that enamal crap! base coat clear coat ,the only way to go on this models. :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

damn everyones builds in here are looking awesome...>!!....keep up the good work....!..cant wait to see some of these in person..>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANKS GUY'S. 
I HEAR YOU ON THET GARY, MY HOMIE GAVE ME SOME O.G. 63 PAINT BUT IT WAS THAT CRAP ENAMEL STUFF.  BUT I LIKE THIS COLOR I GUESS. OH WELL I STILL NEED TO ADD A FEW MORE TO INHANCE THE PAINT MAYBE SOME FADE'S OR SOMETHING AND SOME PEARLS TO THE TOP.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14318740
> *THANKS GUY'S.
> I HEAR YOU ON THET GARY, MY HOMIE GAVE ME SOME O.G. 63 PAINT BUT IT WAS THAT CRAP ENAMEL STUFF.   BUT I LIKE THIS COLOR I GUESS. OH WELL I STILL NEED TO ADD A FEW MORE TO INHANCE THE PAINT MAYBE SOME FADE'S OR SOMETHING AND SOME PEARLS TO THE TOP.
> 
> ...


Lookin real clean already Biggs. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14318740
> *THANKS GUY'S.
> I HEAR YOU ON THET GARY, MY HOMIE GAVE ME SOME O.G. 63 PAINT BUT IT WAS THAT CRAP ENAMEL STUFF.   BUT I LIKE THIS COLOR I GUESS. OH WELL I STILL NEED TO ADD A FEW MORE TO INHANCE THE PAINT MAYBE SOME FADE'S OR SOMETHING AND SOME PEARLS TO THE TOP.
> 
> ...


DO SOMETHING!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 27 2009, 11:12 PM~14318798
> *DO SOMETHING!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL. :biggrin: 
BUY TONIGHT I WILL HAVE THE ENGINE AND SETUP DONE.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:16 PM~14318826
> *I WILL.  :biggrin:
> BUY TONIGHT I WILL HAVE THE ENGINE AND SETUP DONE.
> *


Don't mind me...Im just bumpin' my gums a little. Im not even half way done. hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good carnal,that wagon is going to be sick!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks chingon big dog


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

car looks bad ass primo ill post my car when i get home tonite from the party.... thanks again primo for having me over the chop shop and setting me up with a bench and everything :biggrin: ill be making my sign undercovers work station


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 27 2009, 11:40 PM~14318960
> *car looks bad ass primo ill post my car when i get home tonite from the party.... thanks again primo for having me over the chop shop and setting me up with a bench and everything :biggrin:  ill be making my sign undercovers work station
> *


You helped me get it ready, u should have your own spot.  

Thanks for the props homies. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Everybody are doin real GOOD :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2009, 12:24 AM~14319177
> *You helped me get it ready, u should have your own spot.
> 
> Thanks for the props homies.  :biggrin:
> *


what's up primo, what time should I get to your crib?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 08:03 PM~14318740
> *THANKS GUY'S.
> I HEAR YOU ON THET GARY, MY HOMIE GAVE ME SOME O.G. 63 PAINT BUT IT WAS THAT CRAP ENAMEL STUFF.   BUT I LIKE THIS COLOR I GUESS. OH WELL I STILL NEED TO ADD A FEW MORE TO INHANCE THE PAINT MAYBE SOME FADE'S OR SOMETHING AND SOME PEARLS TO THE TOP.
> 
> ...


fuck yea.... and some minor pinstriping... always fukkin clean homie..... someday i gotta make it out there for some lessons from the big teacher himself


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 28 2009, 12:34 AM~14319234
> *what's up primo, what time should I get to your crib?
> *


It don't matter. just call me when you are leaving your pad. don't forget the cons. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2009, 12:35 AM~14319238
> *fuck yea.... and some minor pinstriping... always fukkin clean homie..... someday i gotta make it out there for some lessons from the big teacher himself
> *


Thanks dog.  
You are more then welcomed to drop by anytime, the lessons are free @ the chop shop. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2009, 01:40 AM~14319263
> *Thanks dog.
> You are more then welcomed to drop by anytime, the lessons are free @ the chop shop. :biggrin:
> *


im thinking i would like to in next year or 2 

think i would rather go there and learn few things then to a show


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 09:40 PM~14319263
> *Thanks dog.
> You are more then welcomed to drop by anytime, the lessons are free @ the chop shop. :biggrin:
> *


fuck yea.... bring my sons with me too so they can learn from a legend


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2009, 12:38 AM~14319252
> *It don't matter. just call me when you are leaving your pad. don't forget the cons. :biggrin:
> *


Will do


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY MIJO. YOU STILL GOING UP THEIR?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jun 27 2009, 07:26 PM~14317313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 28 2009, 06:05 AM~14319877
> *ooooo damn.i need to do it soon.time is running out...im thinking tuesday it will be painted
> *


  can't wait to see it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 28 2009, 12:45 AM~14319284
> *fuck yea.... bring my sons with me too so they can learn from a legend
> *


damn Biggs u ganna have someone famouse at your pad and didn't tell anyone????


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 28 2009, 09:16 AM~14320273
> *damn Biggs u ganna have someone famouse at your pad and didn't tell anyone????
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

sprayed a guide coat and some wet sanding before laying down some paint........































layed down some Red with a red and gold pearl mixed in...........



















just need to wetsand the clear and some BMF and shoot final clear by this week.....should have motor done by tonight........


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Whattup everybody?! I just got back home from Cincinnati but I'm gonna finish my entry! :biggrin: I got a lot of catchin' up to do but I'm gonna giterdone!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD SO FAR BIG AL!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks Mark, gonna head over to Biggs in a few...........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 28 2009, 12:19 PM~14320557
> *Whattup everybody?! I just got back home from Cincinnati but I'm gonna finish my entry!  :biggrin: I got a lot of catchin' up to do but I'm gonna giterdone!!
> *



Good deal, hope you get it finished!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Al. I like the color but I think it would look better with some red spokes.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 28 2009, 10:39 AM~14320662
> *thanks Mark, gonna head over to Biggs in a few...........
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 28 2009, 09:49 AM~14320705
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


IF I GET A CHANCE I MIGHT ROLL BY BUT NOT SURE GOT COMPANY COMING OVER


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

All right i stayed up late last night and got some work in. I just gotta paint the hood and trunk and finish off the setup in the trunk. I had the undies chromed by a local guy and they didnt come out like i was thinking. But this is my first build this year so im kepping it simple.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin real nice solo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 28 2009, 10:42 AM~14320677
> *Lookin' good Al. I like the color but I think it would look better with some red spokes.
> *



dont hate Marcus......just trying out your style


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14318740
> *THANKS GUY'S.
> I HEAR YOU ON THET GARY, MY HOMIE GAVE ME SOME O.G. 63 PAINT BUT IT WAS THAT CRAP ENAMEL STUFF.   BUT I LIKE THIS COLOR I GUESS. OH WELL I STILL NEED TO ADD A FEW MORE TO INHANCE THE PAINT MAYBE SOME FADE'S OR SOMETHING AND SOME PEARLS TO THE TOP.
> 
> ...


  nice color


----------



## pocahontas (Jun 28, 2009)

fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## pocahontas (Jun 28, 2009)

the cars are looking good keep up the work....


----------



## pocahontas (Jun 28, 2009)

hey marcus you got time to play with your cars but you dont have time to bring me diapers so see your ass in court.


----------



## pocahontas (Jun 28, 2009)

do you have his number, he wont give me his new number...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks real good roni!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14322514
> *looks real good roni!!!!
> *


THANKS, BOS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin: nice trunk Jerome!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

rides are looking firme homies!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Everybodys sh!t is looking good!! 

Roni that trunk set up is awesome bro. Go Bucks!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Jun 28 2009, 08:47 PM~14322697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS. O-H....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 28 2009, 09:10 PM~14322879
> *THANKS FRANK. SUMTHING DIFFERENT.
> THANKS. O-H....
> *


I-O.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 28 2009, 09:51 AM~14320451
> *sprayed a guide coat and some wet sanding before laying down some paint........
> 
> 
> ...


nice custom radiator support :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*All i have to say about all them Impalas is*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pocahontas+Jun 28 2009, 05:50 PM~14322298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is very nice work brotha!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Builds look excellent!! Can't wait to see the final line up!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324692
> *pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


'66 has the look . Clean street car. looks like something rightout of Kid Duece's photo collection.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14324692
> *pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hela nice bro love the single pump set up on the tray nice details looks really time period perfect


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324692
> *pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


came out real nice bro love the set-up


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324692
> *pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




that 66 is bad ass bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......



















Thaks for looking..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pocahontas_@Jun 28 2009, 01:50 PM~14322298
> *hey marcus you got time to play with your cars but you dont have time to bring me diapers so see your ass in court.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 10:13 AM~14326236
> *I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324692
> *pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



it's like looking at an old lowrider magazine photo shoot......damn clean old school look......
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 01:13 AM~14326236
> *I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD PRIMO, IT CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 01:13 AM~14326236
> *I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is gonna look sick as hell when its done.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pocahontas_@Jun 28 2009, 04:50 PM~14322298
> *hey marcus you got time to play with your cars but you dont have time to bring me diapers so see your ass in court.
> *


"That baby don't look like me" :nono: 



> _Originally posted by pocahontas_@Jun 28 2009, 05:03 PM~14322374
> *do you have his number, he wont give me his new number...
> *


 :0 :rant:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well here it is. I went away from the American Flag only because I am out of time and the last paint job chipped when I was sanding the car. So...I went basic and simple here. The engine is still red, here is the body, and the rest has yet to be worked.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CAME OUT CLEAN DAWG!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 29 2009, 10:59 AM~14328878
> *CAME OUT CLEAN DAWG!
> *


thanks man. On to the interior next.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Jun 29 2009, 01:28 AM~14326354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still have the sides to do has alot more blue coming!!!!!!!


And bos your ride looks really nice brother sorry to hear the flag paint job didnt make it.......


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 01:13 AM~14326236
> *I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......
> 
> 
> ...




sweet ride bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 29 2009, 11:29 AM~14329724
> *sweet ride bro
> *


thanks brother still have a long way to go and were running out of time!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 12:31 PM~14329734
> *thanks brother still have a long way to go and were running out of time!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *




x10 :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:13 AM~14326236
> *I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! I LIKE IT PRIMO!!! MUY CHINGON!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14328852
> *Well here it is. I went away from the American Flag only because I am out of time and the last paint job chipped when I was sanding the car. So...I went basic and simple here. The engine is still red, here is the body, and the rest has yet to be worked.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET CANDY PAINT BRO!!!!! LOKKING BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

everybody bulids are lookin great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 29 2009, 09:57 AM~14328852
> *Well here it is. I went away from the American Flag only because I am out of time and the last paint job chipped when I was sanding the car. So...I went basic and simple here. The engine is still red, here is the body, and the rest has yet to be worked.
> 
> 
> ...



the idea with the flag was cool but this is way better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

bos paint looks good


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 29 2009, 07:57 PM~14328852
> *Well here it is. I went away from the American Flag only because I am out of time and the last paint job chipped when I was sanding the car. So...I went basic and simple here. The engine is still red, here is the body, and the rest has yet to be worked.
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 29 2009, 10:57 AM~14328852
> *Well here it is. I went away from the American Flag only because I am out of time and the last paint job chipped when I was sanding the car. So...I went basic and simple here. The engine is still red, here is the body, and the rest has yet to be worked.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Damn that looks bad ass Patrick!!!! Me likes it!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> pretty much almost done .
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well i kinda screwed up the 60 wagon..sort of. i went to do some touch up work with the spray can and grabbed the wrong orange. i had used the testors one coat firey orange for the body but picked up a can of the flaming orange insted and began to paint. i was pissed cause i already had the under cairage and engaine bay basically done. so to solve the problem i finished spraying the body with the flaming orange then went back a added some patterns with the firiery orange so it would all still flow together. pics to come a bit later,,


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 29 2009, 03:09 PM~14331272
> *well i kinda screwed up the 60 wagon..sort of.  i went to do some touch up work with the spray can and grabbed the wrong orange. i had used the testors one coat firey orange for the body but picked up a can of the flaming orange insted and began to paint. i was pissed cause i already had the under cairage and engaine bay basically done. so to solve the problem i finished spraying the body with the flaming orange then went back a added some patterns with the firiery orange so it would all still flow together. pics to come a bit later,,
> *


dahm, hey good luck. i think we have all done that before


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 29 2009, 11:45 AM~14329880
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! I LIKE IT PRIMO!!! MUY CHINGON!! :biggrin:
> *


i see you likedited, your going to have to get me a "what now you think your all bad card" lol........


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> > pretty much almost done .
> >
> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 29 2009, 09:36 AM~14326902
> *it's like looking at an old lowrider magazine photo shoot......damn clean old school look......
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks RaiderPride, glad you like !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> > pretty much almost done .
> >
> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 29 2009, 01:11 AM~14325083
> *'66 has the look . Clean street car. looks like something rightout of Kid Duece's photo collection.
> *


thanks guys, i think it will done tonite,where are we posting finished cars for the build off? is it here or another tread ? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> > I just wanted to say thanks biggs for having us over again today... heres where the impala is as of now.......
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324692
> *pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man that is some awesome work bro straight up old sch reminds me when i was kid looking at all the badass lowriders


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

some progress pics









if ya look real hard you can see the paterns at the bottom








part of the undies








and the hood with patterns and pen work


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great save bro the car looks really good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Undercover.....take some better pix of your ride...Looks sick so far...

Al, looks perfect as always....

Biggs...can't wait to see what you come up with...

Everyone else is doing a killer job...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 10:47 PM~14334242
> *great save bro the car looks really good
> *


thanks bro. it may have been one of those blessings in disquise :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 12:23 PM~14329655
> *And bos your ride looks really nice brother sorry to hear the flag paint job didnt make it.......
> *


Its all good man. You will see it again. not sure what car, but I will try it again.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14329896
> *SWEET CANDY PAINT BRO!!!!! LOKKING BRO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. It was metal specks red. Tried to hit light coats and sand it well to keep it somewhat light colored. Since my engine is red I didnt have much to work with when it came to the paints I had.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL THE RIDES LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 29 2009, 01:20 PM~14330185
> *everybody bulids are lookin great  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> the idea with the flag was cool but this is way better  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. Yeah I think it does look better this way.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words James, Sweetdreamer, and Siim123. Only took 3 tries. lol.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jun 29 2009, 05:42 PM~14332897
> *Thanks Gary the grill will be the last thing that goes on the car. I want to make sure i dont scratch the paint..... :biggrin: Your car looks killer as well brother!!!! right click save :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE MAYBE ADD SOME TO THE SIDES


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Jun 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14336573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14336727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


watch out !!!!!!!! wagon is going to be killer primo..... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14336727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lookin killer bro 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14336727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin great Biggs!!!! Likin that blue man!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

all the impalas r lookin good keep up the great work homies


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 30 2009, 12:01 AM~14336727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride gives me the blues :biggrin: sick carnal


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 29 2009, 05:34 PM~14332798
> *thanks !!!!! then i know i did my job ! :biggrin:
> *


All the right touches Homie, looks FIRME!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14336727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! Looks good bro!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 12:00 AM~14337364
> *this ride gives me the blues :biggrin:  sick carnal
> *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14336727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 08:38 PM~14324692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY GARY U STILL BUILD PRETTY GOOD FOR A BLACK GUY :0  
( U KNOW WHAT I MEEN U MEMBER MEMBER  ) 

HEY GARY. BOBBY AND JAMES WOULD'VE LOVE THAT 66 BRO KEEP BUILDING HOMIE  

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :worship: :worship: :worship: 

LET'S SEE IF U CAN TOP THE 66 HOMIE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 30 2009, 09:11 AM~14339077
> *
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

well im almost possitive im not gona finish but i will continue to post up my progress like i said i just did this to get me building its just hard to make the time for it


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO IS TOMARROW THE BIG DAY? WHEN WAS THE CONTEST SUPPOSED TO END?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IT ENDS FRIDAY


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 06:45 PM~14345003
> *well im almost possitive im not gona finish but i will continue to post up my progress like i said i just did this to get me building its just hard to make the time for it
> 
> 
> ...


dam the undercarriage is badass. i like your choice of colors. keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

and the hood with patterns and pen work








[/quote]
very nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

digging the paint on this !! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 30 2009, 07:17 PM~14345416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. It means alot after that build you put together bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14336727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good. Is that some ghost blue pearl and blue flake in the paint????


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Final mock-up before the finishing paint and put together is done. My progress has been slow on constructing a frame for this since it was a curbside and I was going to go with this Donk idea:









But the chrome D's just looked sooooo much better and I have spent most of the day reconstructing :uh: the frame for this...

























Hope ya like... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 08:45 PM~14345003
> *well im almost possitive im not gona finish but i will continue to post up my progress like i said i just did this to get me building its just hard to make the time for it
> 
> 
> ...


I see you homie! Impalas lookin' good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 30 2009, 10:05 PM~14346048
> *Final mock-up before the finishing paint and put together is done. My progress has been slow on constructing a frame for this since it was a curbside and I was going to go with this Donk idea:
> 
> 
> ...


!!! Dawg that wagon is bad as @#**


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got some progress tonight. engine is done just needs the accessories put on, interior nearly done just needs assembling. going with a three pump eight battery setup. 









Kinda hard to see but I added a slight tweek to the quarter panel








I also rolled up the bumper a bit


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 06:45 PM~14345003
> *well im almost possitive im not gona finish but i will continue to post up my progress like i said i just did this to get me building its just hard to make the time for it
> 
> 
> ...


  are we getn a lil out of hand with the BMF? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jun 30 2009, 10:00 PM~14346667
> * are we getn a lil out of hand with the BMF? :biggrin:
> *



hater havent you ever seen san jose 64 it had chrome floor pans :uh:


your just mad cause you dont have anymore bmf :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 30 2009, 09:24 PM~14346266
> *I see you homie! Impalas lookin' good!
> *


thanks bro im tryin to finish


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 08:00 PM~14345196
> *dam the undercarriage is badass. i like your choice of colors. keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *



thanks alot for the props



also everyones progress looks really good


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

all most done, everyone else is looking good  

got some more updates for you all

dash finished, hand made chain steering wheel :0 

















made my own plaque










a litle peak at the interior









thats all you guys get till the unveal :biggrin: 
good luck guys, all the cars are looking sweet


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks Good Dream... 

Everyones sh!t is looking great... Couple more days!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2009, 09:07 PM~14346734
> *hater havent you ever seen san jose 64 it had chrome floor pans :uh:
> your just mad cause you dont have anymore bmf :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 30 2009, 08:42 PM~14346466
> *got some progress tonight. engine is done just needs the accessories put on, interior nearly done just needs assembling. going with a three pump eight battery setup.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i thought i was trippin for a minute.......i was thinkin your shit was tweaked but now i know why :roflmao: :roflmao: DUH :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Done with mine. Just finished the last minute touches. Gonna post pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Builds are lookin sick everyone. Only a couple days left now!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm: great work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 1 2009, 12:55 AM~14348742
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 1 2009, 02:55 AM~14348742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin' good, that engine is killer!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jun 30 2009, 10:05 PM~14346048
> *Final mock-up before the finishing paint and put together is done. My progress has been slow on constructing a frame for this since it was a curbside and I was going to go with this Donk idea:
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it would look better with those! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the impalas lookin fly! Good work fellas!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324692
> *pretty much almost done ,just need to hang front bumper and a few tiny little details and shes finished, finished wired motor tonite and ran single pump with 2 dumps in trunk with old style hose's running to reds stokes all the way around, got all glass in tonite also added blue dots to tail lites,will post again when done.anyway heres it so far. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 REAL NICE BRO.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 1 2009, 12:55 AM~14348742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn fool....doin a lil too much now arent we. :roflmao: im playin foo :biggrin: lookin good bro...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Impala #1 finished.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on your impala Wonderbread it looks killer


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 11:27 AM~14352592
> *Thanks brotha!!
> *


you know me bro i give props where props are due!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I ain't givin' up yet!! I pretty much have the interior finished so I'm comin' down the home stretch now...*


























Fellas, ALL of these rides are lookin' good as hell!! I haven't been on much but I check in while glue is drying.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!! BADASS WORK RIGHT HERE  

AS FOR ME... I'LL NEVER MAKE A WAGON FOR A SHORT BUILD OFF  I PRIMERED IT TODAY, STILL NEEDS BODY WORK. I'LL POST PICS AFTER WORK.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 1 2009, 12:17 PM~14353140
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!! BADASS WORK RIGHT HERE
> 
> AS FOR ME... I'LL NEVER MAKE A WAGON FOR A SHORT BUILD OFF   I PRIMERED IT TODAY, STILL NEEDS BODY WORK. I'LL POST PICS AFTER WORK.
> *



just finish it primo its all good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 1 2009, 01:17 PM~14353140
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!! BADASS WORK RIGHT HERE
> 
> AS FOR ME... I'LL NEVER MAKE A WAGON FOR A SHORT BUILD OFF   I PRIMERED IT TODAY, STILL NEEDS BODY WORK. I'LL POST PICS AFTER WORK.
> *


yeah, but you'll still get it done though. What you've done so far is wicked!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14353234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINT CAME OUT CRAPPY ON CONVERTABLE. I'M OUT. WILL POST LATER. :angry:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 03:22 PM~14352529
> *Impala #1 finished.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it'll haul ass !!!! nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 1 2009, 04:08 PM~14353042
> *I ain't givin' up yet!! I pretty much have the interior finished so I'm comin' down the home stretch now...
> 
> 
> ...


like the color, great color combo for a '58, looking rite!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jul 1 2009, 11:21 AM~14350208
> *REAL NICE BRO.:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks val !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

diggin it with these wheels, looking good !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 1 2009, 01:08 PM~14353042
> *I ain't givin' up yet!! I pretty much have the interior finished so I'm comin' down the home stretch now...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice detail work bro, very nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 1 2009, 03:55 AM~14348742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW you guys dont play around !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary and everyone else for the compliments..... 

I got the interior finished up today. I am not happy with this build anymore because I am seeing too many flaws with it. :uh: Oh well, I dont have time to change them now. I just hope someone might rework this body and cast one. It was a pain in the ass to make, but I do like the style....


















Everyone is putting up some SICK ass work. I am so honored to build with all these talented people. I too hope to have the skills like most of you one day. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Ad my pic now going out of town this weekend. Well after seeing the impala builds it's TRUE all are HELLAV modeler,fabricater & painter. I had a good adea but after dropping it a number of times breaking parts off messing up the paint, i get so mad :banghead: i thought i stop building all together. I NEED A BREAK. But hear my piece of [email protected]# :barf: Injoy the laugh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 1 2009, 03:37 PM~14354461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well here it is finished... I really gave up on it. :angry: but it was nice to get out of my slump of not building for a while.... 




































Comments welcomed.... criticism too PLEASE....

Well shoot, after looking at my post I see I forgot to paint the firewall on it...and forgot to put the mirrors on! :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

AND THE BACK GLASS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 1 2009, 05:33 PM~14355633
> *Ad my pic now going out of town this weekend. Well after seeing the impala builds it's TRUE all are HELLAV modeler,fabricater & painter. I had a good adea but after dropping it a number of times breaking parts off messing up the paint, i get so mad  :banghead: i thought i stop building all together. I NEED A BREAK. But hear my piece of [email protected]# :barf:  Injoy the laugh :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro  i like the color on top


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Progress...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 1 2009, 09:48 PM~14356419
> *Progress...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice and Clean T... sweet work Bro..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres a few more before the end of the build off,playing around tonite i set up a little car show on move in day, to take a few pics. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres a few more , :biggrin: .


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looks pretty damn good from here !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> Well here it is finished... I really gave up on it. :angry: but it was nice to get out of my slump of not building for a while....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fellas, ALL of these rides are lookin' good as hell!! I haven't been on much but I check in while glue is drying.  
[/quote]


Dang homie looks like it's gonna be featured in a future 1:1 lowrider magazine!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> > Well here it is finished... I really gave up on it. :angry: but it was nice to get out of my slump of not building for a while....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

what is the the deadline day..........the 4th right


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 1 2009, 01:17 PM~14353140
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!! BADASS WORK RIGHT HERE
> 
> AS FOR ME... I'LL NEVER MAKE A WAGON FOR A SHORT BUILD OFF   I PRIMERED IT TODAY, STILL NEEDS BODY WORK. I'LL POST PICS AFTER WORK.
> *


Homie, with the work you are puttin in on that there really is no good reason to rush. I can't wait to see it done though man........Actually HURRY UP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14358407
> *what is the the deadline day..........the 4th right
> *


1159 on the 3rd man. At the strike of midnight....Its over!!! In other words. Friday night and we are done.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAN THE BUILDS ARE GOOOOOOOOOD. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14356794
> *heres a few more before the end of the build off,playing around tonite i set up a little car show on move in day, to take a few pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's tight Gary!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome builds!!!! :0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MAN I DONT THINK THIS NEEDED TO BE 3 THREADS. ONCE THE TIME IS UP EVERYONE COULD HAVE JUST PUT THE FINISHED ONES HERE AND STOP ALL THE CHIT CHAT. I STOPPED TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THIS BUILD OFF CAUSE OF ALL THE TALKING GOING ON. I HOPE THIS ISN'T TAKEN THE WRONG WAY, BUT I LIKED THIS BUILD OFF, AND IT WAS HARD TO KEEP UP WITH UNLESS YOU WERE LOOKING AT IT CONSTANTLY. ALL THE COMPLIMENTS AND TALKING SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE IN THE 1ST THREAD, AND AFTER ITS OVER EVERYONE COULD POST WHAT THEY GOT IN THE 2ND THREAD. JUST MY 2 CENTS. :biggrin:


AND THAT 66 CAME OUT F$#%ING SWEET GARY!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 1 2009, 03:40 PM~14354518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks that means a lot coming from a big dog :biggrin:
dlo, it is hard to follow. i like the idea of the next thread then it makes the pics clean, easyier to follow than they are consecutive with no or less talk


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14356794
> *heres a few more before the end of the build off,playing around tonite i set up a little car show on move in day, to take a few pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS SICK HOMIE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

3 people posted their pics already in the new thread. I think once everyone is in there, that thread is gonna be a sick ass one to look at. Looks great so far.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, all these impalas are turning out badass. nice job homies


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

QUICK ?

WITH THE POST....










WITHOUT....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

with


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

with out if your going to leave the big wheels on it if your going to put on the ds put the post in....... i personlally like it with out makes it look hella custom.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 2 2009, 12:31 PM~14363378
> *with out if your going to leave the big wheels on it if your going to put on the ds put the post in....... i personlally like it with out makes it look hella custom.
> *


sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: . Good point. Well played my friend.....Well played.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 2 2009, 12:31 PM~14363378
> *with out if your going to leave the big wheels on it if your going to put on the ds put the post in....... i personlally like it with out makes it look hella custom.
> *


ORALE PRIMO THANKS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

you got it carnal.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

DANG SO MANY BAD ASS IMPALA'S! GOOD WORK HOMIES.


HERE'S MY GRILL WORK GETTIN' DONE. PHOTO-ETCHED INSERT TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THE '68'S WITH HIDDEN HEADLIGHTS.

















AND FINALLY I CHOSE THESE RIMS TO BE MOUNTED...








CUSTOM MADE CENTER CAPS AND DESIGNS.


THE IMPALA IS ALMOST DONE SHOULD HAVE MY PICS UP LATER TONIGHT IN THE FINISHED BUILD OFF POST.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 2 2009, 11:53 AM~14361915
> *3 people posted their pics already in the new thread. I think once everyone is in there, that thread is gonna be a sick ass one to look at. Looks great so far.
> *


IT'S GONNA BE LIKE A VIRTUAL IMPALA LOWRIDER SHOW!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 2 2009, 12:55 PM~14363653
> *IT'S GONNA BE LIKE A VIRTUAL IMPALA LOWRIDER SHOW!!!
> *


Thats what I am hopeing for man. Oh and your build is comin out clean bro!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 2 2009, 02:56 PM~14363661
> *Thats what I am hopeing for man. Oh and your build is comin out clean bro!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS BRO! THIS SHOULD BE PUBLISHED IN THE MAGAZINE!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 2 2009, 01:39 PM~14364118
> *THANKS BRO! THIS SHOULD BE PUBLISHED IN THE MAGAZINE!
> *


that would be cool, but i doubt it will be.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ALL THE BUILDS LOOKIN GREAT I HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF THESE FINISHED  

HERES MINE FROM START TO FINISH :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Pancho!!!!! YOur build is sick as hell man!!!!!! great work homie!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 1 2009, 06:26 PM~14356840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GARY U STILL HAVE THAT 71 THAT SHIT STILL LOOKS TO SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET  

I STILL MEMBER WHEN U BROUGHT IT TO BOBBYS HOUSE  

TO BAD MANNY SOLD THE GHOUSE


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THAT IS BAD ASS BUILD" OUTSTANDING "


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Trunk is complete...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 2 2009, 02:13 AM~14359610
> *Friday July 3rd @ 1159PM Cali Time is the deadline!!!
> 
> *


That's all I should need!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok shes done ! heres it is from start to finish,
resin 66 impala got at model show for $40.00 and now revell is coming out with one this year!!!!! :angry: i cut open the door and trunk and hinged them plus hood.








wanted to do a bill carter, walt prey style paint job on it,so it got the full candy,cob web,lace and paneled treatment and clear,no buff out.








was going with these wheels tru spokes from big poppa, and i made a set of full shirts for it which would have put the car arould 1978.








,but decided to go more early 70's style,say arould 1973.so i made a set of bellflower pipes and went with a set of wheels and dounut streering wheel from truscale {eric } which by the way he is offering for sale, and i must say his parts are the nicest ive seen and belive me ive seen them all ! :biggrin: 








also made a under dash color bar and photo eche foot pedal and break and clucth and high beem pedals,silver carpet to go with silver paint on outside of car.








also added blue dot tail lites and went with single pump with two dumps and reds stokes all way arould.








door has latdh and stiker,hood has kit hinges.








car with full show car display.








oh and this is why i have much love for the 66 impala, this is a picture of me when i was 16 with my first love,lol my '66 impala,this was 1976. hince the name of my model,''school boy crush''. :biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT CAR SO BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 2 2009, 07:00 PM~14366835
> *ok shes done ! heres it is from start to finish,
> resin 66 impala got at model show for $40.00 and now revell is coming out with one this year!!!!! :angry: i cut open the door and trunk and hinged them plus hood.
> 
> ...


 NICE :worship: :worship:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 2 2009, 03:07 PM~14363118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

few more details left and finish!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Finished post pic.'s in a min.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ok here she is from start to finish :biggrin: enjoy had so many problems with the orange paint i named her {ORANGE APPEAL}


















































































































































NOTICE THE STEERING WORKS :biggrin: 





























SORRY SO MANY PICS BUT I COULD'NT HELP MY SELF :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 29 2009, 06:42 PM~14334186
> *some progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of "ORANGE BANG", Albert de alba's wagon from elite c.c. a few years ago (he sold it)


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 2 2009, 09:00 PM~14368572
> *ok here she is from start to finish :biggrin: enjoy had so many problems with the orange paint i named her {ORANGE APPEAL}
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to make the biscuit tuck seats?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think he did gseeds' trick with the paper plates and flocking..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

which is shown here:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=452543&st=0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 2 2009, 10:21 PM~14368855
> *i think he did gseeds' trick with the paper plates and flocking..
> *



i used foam board but foam plates works to :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 2 2009, 07:00 PM~14366835
> *ok shes done ! heres it is from start to finish,
> resin 66 impala got at model show for $40.00 and now revell is coming out with one this year!!!!! :angry: i cut open the door and trunk and hinged them plus hood.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary '66 came out nice. I like the show display to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got all the bar-metal foil done just now, and it was a bitch. It will be cleared tonight or first thing in the morning.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:29 PM~14369555
> *I got all the bar-metal foil done just now, and it was a bitch. It will be cleared tonight or first thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> ...



lookin bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good biggs


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:29 AM~14369555
> *I got all the bar-metal foil done just now, and it was a bitch. It will be cleared tonight or first thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin good Biggs!!!!! I have been at the bench all night. Bout to go to work in a couple hours. Still gotta finish my shiat too!!!!  . I did alot of work already though. Gotta find my memory card for the camera or else it is pictures from the phone.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ALRIGHT LADY'S!!! TONIGHT IS THE DEAD LINE AT MIDNIGHT!!! LET'S SEE THEM BUILDS AS SOON AS YOU CAN POST THEM! I WILL BE WATCHING FROM MY PHONE AS WELL AS THE OTHER JUDGES TOO!! HATS OFF THE ALL THAT FINISHED AND TO THE THOSE WHO WILL BE FINISHING BY THE DEAD LINE!! IT HAS BEEN GREAT TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GET INVOLVED IN THIS BUILD OFF!! THANK YOU THE PANNEL OF JUDGES AND LAY IT LOW FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF THE FUN AND CRAP!  HAVE A GREAT DAY AND A SAFE 4TH OF JULY!! YOU ALL HAVE BUSTED YOUR ASS'S TO GET TO THE FINISH LINE!! CONGRATZ!!  












































































STOP READING THIS THREAD AND GET BACK TO WORK!!! COUNT DOWN HAS STARTED


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 3 2009, 02:31 PM~14370696
> *ALRIGHT LADY'S!!! TONIGHT IS THE DEAD LINE AT MIDNIGHT!!! LET'S SEE THEM BUILDS AS SOON AS YOU CAN POST THEM! I WILL BE WATCHING FROM MY PHONE AS WELL AS THE OTHER JUDGES TOO!!  HATS OFF THE ALL THAT FINISHED AND TO THE THOSE WHO WILL BE FINISHING BY THE DEAD LINE!! IT HAS BEEN GREAT TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GET INVOLVED IN THIS BUILD OFF!! THANK YOU THE PANNEL OF JUDGES AND LAY IT LOW FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL OF THE FUN AND CRAP!   HAVE A GREAT DAY AND A SAFE 4TH OF JULY!! YOU ALL HAVE BUSTED YOUR ASS'S TO GET TO THE FINISH LINE!! CONGRATZ!!
> STOP READING THIS THREAD AND GET BACK TO WORK!!! COUNT DOWN HAS STARTED
> *



Copy on that one  

HAVE A GREAT DAY AND A SAFE 4TH OF JULY!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm gonna check everyones work tommorow!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn.i couldnt finish mine.hella shit came up and had to do other stuff that is vary important....but i will still continue to finish n show my progress even though the build off will be finish.  i didnt wanna rush my paint job and other things to my build


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 3 2009, 09:33 AM~14371462
> *damn.i couldnt finish mine.hella shit came up and had to do other stuff that is vary important....but i will still continue to finish n show my progress even though the build off will be finish.   i didnt wanna rush my paint job and other things to my build
> *



x2000


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

will have mine up once i can go out and photo it


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 1 2009, 09:21 PM~14356794
> *heres a few more before the end of the build off,playing around tonite i set up a little car show on move in day, to take a few pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


well another no finish for me :nosad: here is as far as i got


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

tick tok tick tok times a runnin out..... but i will have mine done


----------



## sj67impala (May 16, 2009)

Good luck to everyone that gets done was really looking forward to it!!!!</span>


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

engine looks good but headers r too big to clear the a-arms.  
































messed up paint.
























what couldv'e been.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj67impala_@Jul 3 2009, 06:52 PM~14375335
> *Good luck to everyone that gets done was really looking forward to it!!!!</span>
> *



fuckin sick now can i have it when your done :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 3 2009, 09:33 PM~14375518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 3 2009, 10:32 PM~14375847
> *
> *


 YEAH IT DOES. UNFORTUNATELY, THE CAR IS GONE :angry: , THE TIRES R GONE, AND THE GIRL IS GONE  . OH CRAP :0 , THIS ONE NEED TIRES TOO. :uh: .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just posted my build off Impala, and if the Judges are wondering what the holes are in the chassis. They are for my unfinished machined pegs for the body off frame look. I ran outa brass so I couldn't complete them. I'll post a pic of the body off frame when I finish the pegs.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just posted my completed impala. Here is the pics for people to see. comments welcomed.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

1 HOUR AND COUNTING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 3 2009, 11:58 PM~14377341
> *1 HOUR AND COUNTING!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is a pic of Rich's Custom 60 doorpanel.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:03 AM~14377391
> *Here is a pic of Rich's Custom 60 doorpanel.
> 
> 
> ...


TICK TOCK TICK TOCK BISHES!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14369151
> *Hey Gary '66 came out nice. I like the show display to. :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH X10 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 3 2009, 11:03 PM~14377391
> *Here is a pic of Rich's Custom 60 doorpanel.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 3 2009, 11:05 PM~14377407
> *TICK TOCK TICK TOCK BISHES!!!
> *


Oh and his dash.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:08 AM~14377433
> *Oh and his dash.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BROTHER!!! THAT LOOKS SWEET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn that doorpanel and Dash Looks clean as hell Richard!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14377484
> *Damn that doorpanel and Dash Looks clean as hell Richard!!!!
> *


He just finished the door panels.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

CONGRATS TO THE ONES THAT FINISHED ON TIME  HERES WHAT I GOT SO FAR I LIKE TO TAKE MY TIME  JUS NEED TO INSTALL PUMPS N DUMPS HARD LINES FEW THINGS AND DONE :biggrin:  I WILL POST FINISHED BUILD SOMETIME TOMARROW THIS HAS BEEN ALOT OF FUN WHEN IS THE NEXT BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

well i know i didnt finish on time but here is what i got done tonite ill post up pics when its done............


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

paint looks good bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave: MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION.
WILL THE REAL SLIM SHADY PLEASE STAND UP!! OH SNAPP! MY BADD!! :biggrin: WILL THE JUDGES PLEASE PM ME AND WE CAN START THE JUDGING THIS WEEK!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 4 2009, 01:03 AM~14378167
> *well i know i didnt finish on time but here is what i got done tonite ill post up pics when its done............
> 
> 
> ...


that is pimpin main!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 4 2009, 04:03 AM~14378167
> *well i know i didnt finish on time but here is what i got done tonite ill post up pics when its done............
> 
> 
> ...


very nice panel job !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

man i would have liked to see this one finished, nice work !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 4 2009, 09:04 AM~14378625
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2,3,4,&5!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I got finished in time last night but I couldn't post pictures or I would've awakened my wife. My pics will be in the completed thread. 










When's the next buildoff?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

super build !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Sick Builds.........


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2009, 04:12 PM~14378877
> *Sick Builds.........
> *


x-2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 4 2009, 12:03 AM~14378167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great feed back fellas all i need to do is put the motor together and put some clear on the car and its done............


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 4 2009, 10:26 AM~14378703
> *I got finished in time last night but I couldn't post pictures or I would've awakened my wife. My pics will be in the completed thread.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 4 2009, 03:03 AM~14378167
> *well i know i didnt finish on time but here is what i got done tonite ill post up pics when its done............
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro I'm lovin' this. I can't wait to see it finshed up.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 4 2009, 12:19 PM~14380540
> *Damn bro I'm lovin' this. I can't wait to see it finshed up.
> *


Thank you brother ill have it done by next week ill post up pics here


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

That ride looks good undercover. Let's get the rest of it done cause its going to be a cool custom. I think the old skool wheels are cool and makes the ride a sharp one to boot. Keep them customs comming. Late mad indian


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I do want to add that everyone who put in on this build did a great job. Honestly I know my builds not that great, but I had a LOT of fun learning things I havent done yet, and I opened my mind to new and exciting things in the hobby. 

Pancho, sick, sick work bro. I Love that model. 

Trend, I checked in on yours a LOT cause you had me interested from the beginning. Great job bro :thumbsup: 

Gary, Competing against you was fun, but your talent is too much LOL!! 

Pat, your model came out fantastic bro. Seriously, after breaking and all the other stuff you went through, it looks sweet as hell! 

Tonio, sick work bro. All I can say about you every time. I enjoy looking at your work because it's clean as hell. 

Erik, that wagon was sick bro. Nice work on it too!!

Wonderbread, DJ, and all the others, everyone who competed did a fantastic Job! There were some AWESOME builds going on....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2009, 08:46 PM~14388474
> *I do want to add that everyone who put in on this build did a great job. Honestly I know my builds not that great, but I had a LOT of fun learning things I havent done yet, and I opened my mind to new and exciting things in the hobby.
> 
> Pancho, sick, sick work bro. I Love that model.
> ...


thx bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14388530
> *thx bro
> *




x2


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2009, 10:46 PM~14388474
> *I do want to add that everyone who put in on this build did a great job. Honestly I know my builds not that great, but I had a LOT of fun learning things I havent done yet, and I opened my mind to new and exciting things in the hobby.
> 
> Pancho, sick, sick work bro. I Love that model.
> ...


Thanks bro! I just try to enjoy the build process


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jul 4 2009, 08:55 PM~14382532
> *That ride looks good undercover. Let's get the rest of it done cause its going to be a cool custom. I think the old skool wheels are cool and makes the ride a sharp one to boot. Keep them customs comming. Late mad indian
> *


sure will brother thanks for the props i am working of the finishing touches now all that needs to be done is the clear and this one is done...... :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+Jul 4 2009, 12:43 AM~14378116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin A...... Sick ride Richard!!!!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 5 2009, 11:46 PM~14388474
> *I do want to add that everyone who put in on this build did a great job. Honestly I know my builds not that great, but I had a LOT of fun learning things I havent done yet, and I opened my mind to new and exciting things in the hobby.
> 
> Pancho, sick, sick work bro. I Love that model.
> ...


Scur-rape-init thanks bro :biggrin:


----------

